# Calling all Insomniacs..



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

Hey fellas!
Dunno why but Night time has become the most productive for me. Exams coming and I can study only between 12am to 3am. Daytime sucks. Just timepass. 
BTW I see many people online even at this time. Hi guys


----------



## confused (May 20, 2008)

hi 2 u.


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

Arey Hi kya. Aage bhi bolo


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 20, 2008)

Yup, you know what, i too fall into this category. I have some problem with high temperatures. I live in Noida alone. As i am workin as a trainee software developer, i can't afford ACs and all, at this time. And these days, the environmental temperature during day makes me dull and sleepy. I donno what is wrong with me, but this happens with me and if sun is shining right over my head, my "processor" gets really hot  Also there are other things to bother you in daytime, work, girlfriend, phones, sounds of things, other people etc. At night, its completely silent everywhere which results in better concentration.


----------



## iMav (May 20, 2008)

ab yaar raat ko neend hi nahi aati, its more like a habit, not sleeping till 3 on normal days, exams are till 5


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

good night to you all.
have a happy and productive night.
scientists have proved that humans learn best at night, but tierdness can prevent this.
so if you feel healthy and active, enjoy the night.
I am off to download PC BSD CD2.
see you.
and sleep well in the morning.


----------



## confused (May 20, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Arey Hi kya. Aage bhi bolo


well all my exams got over 10 days back. i am assembling my rig by myself for first time. got a few components yesterday evening, so thats why i am awake

waiting for CPU and optical drive to get it running....


----------



## iMav (May 20, 2008)

if u guys are keeping up nights, i wud suggest u to drink a lot of water really helps keep ur internals healthy the next morning


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

iMav said:


> if u guys are keeping up nights, i wud suggest u to drink a lot of water really helps keep ur internals healthy the next morning


internals healthy and urinals unhealthy ?

anyway, update to what I am doing: I am downloading Red Orchestra mod for UT2K4, which is 714 mb, and due to low speed I still need 2 hours. Hope I finish before others in the house wake up and then I can go back to sleep.


----------



## xbonez (May 20, 2008)

well, i'm posting this at 4.16am so i guess i fit in

as for exams, i never sleep the night before my exam...studies intake is maximum over night..in fact before my chemistry board exams, i didn't sleep the last two nights..no sleep in the day too. most ppl say u shud rest the night before the xam and stuff, but i prefer studying


----------



## iMav (May 20, 2008)

more than studying its the guilt of not studying the last whole 4 months and the anxiety of the next day's paper that keeps me awake


----------



## x3060 (May 20, 2008)

well i gen dont sleep in night well . . gets sleep around 5 will continue till 7 or if i need to sleep i will have to do that by 830 or 9 in evening . . am going to sleep for few hours .
good night


----------



## gary4gar (May 20, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## confused (May 20, 2008)

xbonez said:


> well, i'm posting this at 4.16am so i guess i fit in
> 
> as for exams, i never sleep the night before my exam...studies intake is maximum over night..in fact before my chemistry board exams, i didn't sleep the last two nights..no sleep in the day too. most ppl say u shud rest the night before the xam and stuff, but i prefer studying


man, it may be ok for "ratta exams" but, if its a competitive exam then ur mind has to stay fresh. ur post will mislead some poor souls.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 20, 2008)

Duh .. I was busy with something else or wouldve replied here earlier ..  .. 

Is there any relationship between Insomnia and hunger ..?? I feel damn hungry in night ...  ... So mostly munching some junk food while surfing / coding ..


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

i prefer aestivation, so count me in too.

Nights are the best things in summer of exams and sweats.

And drink a lot of water too, it keeps the level of harmful chemicals low and kidneys remain healthy. Regulates temperature too.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

I am still awake.
I guess I will stay up till its 6, then go to sleep till 2:00 pm.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

confused said:


> man, it may be ok for "ratta exams" but, if its a competitive exam then ur mind has to stay fresh. ur post will mislead some poor souls.


it works differently for every individual


----------



## xbonez (May 20, 2008)

yeah...i feel as fresh as possible even for competitive exams...basically, missing out on one night's sleep doesn't take its toll on me..there are some ppl who just can't skip a night's sleep. they most definitely shud sleep before an exam. for me, upto 48-60hrs without sleep i feel perfectly normal so i prefer not to sleep


----------



## karmanya (May 20, 2008)

I can't do the entire sleep all night thing, i prefer to sleep early(around 9) and wake up at roughly 2-3 to study. That way by 6 most of my crap is done.


----------



## eggman (May 20, 2008)

I posted here, because Tylar told me to do so.


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

^Fight Club dekha kya? 
Btw yea, when you feel guilty and the pressure increases, neend ud hi jaati hai. 
There is a joy in studying the whole night before the exam. And in the vacations it's due to NU.


----------



## eggman (May 20, 2008)

^I am jack's smirking post !!!


----------



## confused (May 21, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Btw yea, when you feel guilty and the pressure increases, neend ud hi jaati hai.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

its back


----------



## jxcess2 (May 21, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Hey fellas!
> Dunno why but Night time has become the most productive for me. Exams coming and I can study only between 12am to 3am. Daytime sucks. Just timepass.
> BTW I see many people online even at this time. Hi guys



I suggest u take up a career in a call centre. In fact contrary to popular belief, man is a nocturnal animal. U feel less stressful wrking at night rather than during the day.


----------



## Pathik (May 21, 2008)

Thats an option.
BTW hi guys. Again.


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

Haan!Mein bhi Aagaya 

I too is very active on night time(cat's psychology  ?) ,but anyhow will sleep 7 hours a day!

do a service!start a social commu for night timers !


----------



## gary4gar (May 21, 2008)

i am active only in Night


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 21, 2008)

Count me in too, My exams are starting from 31st May and gonna continue till 19th June(B.Tech 6th Sem). My night time is for studying Maths(suppli ) coz in daytime its just too damn disturbing and noisy...


----------



## xbonez (May 21, 2008)

well, here i am too


----------



## techtronic (May 21, 2008)

I became more nocturnal when BSNL introduced 2am-8am schemes.
Simultaneously now preparing for my MBA Exams which are fast approaching in the month of June


----------



## legolas (May 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> scientists have proved that humans learn best at night,


 really? could you link me to this??


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

those scientists are featured on VH1 every saturday in the show: Gods of Guitar


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> those scientists are featured on VH1 every saturday in the show: Gods of Guitar


lolz

Are you seeing it this saturday ? A no name guy is there. Plus, there is Joe Satrini, Metallica and AC/DC - a perfect set in my openion



legolas said:


> really? could you link me to this??


forgot the source.

Its actually a recent study, though I had been experiencing it since I turned 8. But what value does an 8 year old boy's view have over the scientific community ? When it was released, it was claimed to be a "surprising discovery". Surprising my s$$


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 22, 2008)

What happened today .. Everyone sleeping ..?


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

not me


----------



## xbonez (May 22, 2008)

not even me


----------



## eggman (May 22, 2008)

Tylar never sleeps


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

^^influenced


----------



## Pathik (May 22, 2008)

Gm all


----------



## sreevirus (May 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> scientists have proved that humans learn best at night


I don't know about the research, but I always study in the night, just can't study during the day; there's too much distraction... and it helps when you lazed off for 6 months and didn't study a thing for the semester and now you're in panic during the exams... []

Well... I got bored and got here. Hi all insomniacs... and you too bat...


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

hi to all Nocturnals, Vampires, Werewolves and Dunpeal


----------



## xbonez (May 23, 2008)

hello back to u, T159...i'm eagerly awaiting my boards results


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

best of luck and may the force be with you


----------



## hellgate (May 23, 2008)

^^^ u mean the force of the night rt?i.e all evil/devil forces?


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

I sleep at 6am or so. Wake up by 2 pm. Happens all the time. Working at night is so freaking awesome!


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2008)

11'o clock syndrome - at daytime 11'o clock you want to sleep and feel dizzy.
anyone?


----------



## Pathik (May 23, 2008)

Generally at 11am I am still asleep.


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

I feel really sleepy at 10pm or so. If I do sleep then, I wake up at an odd 3am.


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2008)

^well,then congratulations!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 24, 2008)

Yawn .. I am bored ... Should watch some movie ..


----------



## goobimama (May 24, 2008)

^^ Too bad you come come out during the day...


----------



## iMav (May 24, 2008)

went to sleep at 11 woke an hour back.


----------



## goobimama (May 24, 2008)

Sucks doesn't it! I slept through an IPL match (soooo wanted Deccan Chargers to win)


----------



## iMav (May 24, 2008)

it's kinda funny, I feel that I did not complete my sleep, i am definitely gonna hit the bed by  1 in the after noon. I only saw half of it.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 26, 2008)

Knight Riders won nicely.. I wish that rain wouldntve come or it wouldve been a different game now .. 

Anyway .. I am gonna try and sleep early today .. (early being around 3 am ) .. Have to get to office tomorrow ..


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

I was here at 1:23AM


----------



## Pathik (May 26, 2008)

^ So?
BTW I m here at 1:38am


----------



## confused (May 26, 2008)

^^he is saying he too is an insomniac 

anway im here at 1:56 am


----------



## xbonez (May 26, 2008)

lol....i wonder is some ppl are staying up just to post in this thread


----------



## Pathik (May 26, 2008)

ROFL!!
2.42 am


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2008)

Insomaniac #007 here

lets have a rule: post in this thread only at night


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

LOL!it is like a log-register 
reporting here @ 2:50AM  .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2008)

Going to sleep.(after starting a torrent)


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 26, 2008)

Blah... it's 3 and I'm still alive..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Blah... it's 3 and I'm still alive..


This is nothing.

*I actually sleep at 6:00 AM*


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> This is nothing.
> 
> *I actually sleep at 6:00 AM*



That doesn't qualify as late night


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> That doesn't qualify as late night


but I am still awake the entire late night.


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

Sleeping is a disease?dont you agree guys?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> but I am still awake the entire late night.



That still doesn't mean you sleep late night


----------



## Pathik (May 26, 2008)

Without getting into the intricacies of language, I R AWAKE. Muhahaha. 3.30am


----------



## xbonez (May 26, 2008)

3.33 am..i wanna sleep but not feeling sleepy at all


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2008)

3:40 am
I am too exited to sleep
Still need to download lots of stuff.


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

100% idle here


----------



## xbonez (May 26, 2008)

4.21am....checking out now


----------



## legolas (May 26, 2008)

its 1 AM here now.


----------



## xbonez (May 28, 2008)

2.31 am...knock knock...anyone there??


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

Prakash Haazir hein


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

The Great God Gautham is once again busy downloading things... GoboLinux this time


----------



## techtronic (May 28, 2008)

Downloading HD **** as usual


----------



## goobimama (May 28, 2008)

Hmm... this BSNL downtime is delaying a lot of work. I guess I'll be here till 8 am


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

techtronic said:


> Downloading HD **** as usual


really,you are doing this whole Night unlimited time?? 
BTW,enjoy HD rips but not RIP.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

yawn
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v123/qwkslv3r420/failanime/Picture2120.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

I think this thread should become a sticky, or atleast, remain a sticky during the entire night.

Anyway, I am thinking of going to sleep, but my eyes are not yet heavy enough. So I guess 5:00 AM will do.


----------



## xbonez (May 28, 2008)

4.20am and i'm checking out too..just leaving my comp, though..don't think i'll be sleeping tonight


----------



## shift (May 28, 2008)

4:30AM lol


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

haaaaachooooo


----------



## The Outsider (May 28, 2008)

count me in


----------



## goobimama (May 28, 2008)

I'm off the Internet. Will watch an episode of something on my iPhone while I try to fall asleep. @gautham: on most occasions I sleep at 7 or 8 in the morning. Today I'm trying to sleep early


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

chalo so jaate hein


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I'm off the Internet. Will watch an episode of something on my iPhone while I try to fall asleep. @gautham: on most occasions I sleep at 7 or 8 in the morning. Today I'm trying to sleep early


we share lifestyles


----------



## eggman (May 28, 2008)

Hello
Many wake up this time


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

sorry to post on a morning, but I am _still_ not asleep


----------



## Pathik (May 28, 2008)

Morning. Damn.


----------



## techtronic (May 28, 2008)

Trying to get Enemy at the Gates in HD as usual.


----------



## narangz (May 28, 2008)

When do you guys sleep? What do you do or should I say what do you watch? 

If you think it's cool then you are wrong  You can have serious health problems in long run.


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

well,we are a community,who believes Sleeping is a disease


----------



## goobimama (May 28, 2008)

Now where's that blog post I had written about this.....ah! Got it!...

I hate sleeping


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

narangz said:


> If you think it's cool then you are wrong  You can have serious health problems in long run.


yeah I cant stand sun and bright light now, some vampiric symptoms too, lust for blood, extruding canines, too much passivity during day, immense hunger during night, cool head etc.


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

^I used to go out in night(3am etc) few years back.now as cigarette smoking which I quit,I dont feel any reason  ,even Police patrolling is too much(I dont want to repeat vehicle regn. no again and again + Rs100/300 or even 500  ).


----------



## Pathik (May 29, 2008)

Hola! Fellas, the night has dawned. Our time has come. Muhahahaha.. (forgive me, i am really bored)


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

nocturnal


----------



## Pathik (May 29, 2008)

Hello praka uncle, Seems like we two have to hold the fort tonite.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 29, 2008)

Move aside, coming through...


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

go kitty


----------



## iMav (May 29, 2008)

It's so damn boring. Life has become such a drag courtesy Engineering.


----------



## Pathik (May 29, 2008)

+100. Engg seems to be the worst decision of my life. MU sucks.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

yeah its not engineering its the luxury that sucks now.
The normal routine that sucks.
The fresh air and originality lost that sucks.
The rat race that sucks.
The friggin rules that sucks, man in wild never gonna happen with everyone


----------



## hellgate (May 29, 2008)

looks like not many r awake 2day.


----------



## iMav (May 29, 2008)

Ok guys the ones who are awake and want to kill time, Walt Mossberg is interviewing Jerry Yang & a text version of the interview is being updated here in real time:

*news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-9953451-7.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=NewsBlog


----------



## Dipen01 (May 29, 2008)

Good Morning 

Just got up at 3 

Oye T1 - PL's ka use theek se kar na


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

^^ yeah last exams in BE


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (May 29, 2008)

how are your H500s performing at this moment?
Is it just me or YouTube has been slow recently?


----------



## sreevirus (May 29, 2008)

@T159 My final BE eggjams are on. Next paper on 31st. And its damn boring to study.


Insomnia: side effect of procrastination...


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

^^good luck buddy, i know its damn boring to study, now it not even feel like engineering
Mine are from june 4.


----------



## mehulved (May 29, 2008)

iMav said:


> It's so damn boring. Life has become such a drag courtesy Engineering.





Pathik said:


> +100. Engg seems to be the worst decision of my life. MU sucks.





T159 said:


> yeah its not engineering its the luxury that sucks now.
> The normal routine that sucks.
> The fresh air and originality lost that sucks.
> The rat race that sucks.
> The friggin rules that sucks, man in wild never gonna happen with everyone


haha. cos you people aren't as smart as me. Smart people take admission to commerce stream


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 29, 2008)

Been awake all night...Exam in 2 Hours of digital Computer Organization.... 

I can stay awake for as long as 48 Hours..muhahaha

@mehulved : Or in Professional courses like BCA like me


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

mehulved said:


> haha. cos you people aren't as smart as me. Smart people take admission to commerce stream


its like another cage with silver lining as compared to golden one in Engg 

Still the situation is same.



Quiz_Master said:


> Been awake all night...Exam in 2 Hours of digital Computer Organization....
> 
> I can stay awake for as long as 48 Hours..muhahaha


may the force be with u


----------



## mehulved (May 29, 2008)

T159 said:


> Still the situation is same.


 same?


----------



## Pathik (May 29, 2008)

Commerce isn't any better than Engg. It's worse. It's just that you haven't realized it yet.


----------



## hellgate (May 29, 2008)

for me Engg is the best.the prob is i've already completed my 8th sem xams and now i'll hafta wait untill L&T Infotech sends me the DOJ.life has become so boring all of a sudden.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 29, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> I can stay awake for as long as 48 Hours..muhahaha



Baaah.. I've been awake once for 3.5days at a stretch 

Once, I guess about 6-7 years back, I was awake for 3 days nonstop playing Max Payne, ahh... those good ol days


----------



## xbonez (May 29, 2008)

i've been awake around 70hrs multiple times...always before some or the other exam...and no, i don' feel sleepy while giving the exam


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 29, 2008)

all ghosts , vampires , lucifers excel always at night , be it studies , or doing other thing
one ghost is replying to the thread ..... enjoy all night studies with nescafe


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> ..... enjoy all night studies with nescafe


err...i wont settle anything less than red


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

ye chintoo,pintoo,*pathik* sab .... chale?aaj bhi nightout karrela ke?


----------



## Pathik (May 29, 2008)

Hello fellow creatures of the night. M back.


----------



## narangz (May 29, 2008)

Good night, night creatures 

Whoops Good day. Errr... Good time


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 30, 2008)

Blah..  .. This isnt night .. this is just evening ..


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

hellou...hellou...
aye stalker u must be the marked one


----------



## hellgate (May 30, 2008)

hope i aint late 4 the party


----------



## mehulved (May 30, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Commerce isn't any better than Engg. It's worse. It's just that you haven't realized it yet.


Well, I still haven't come to that realisation 2 years after completing it.


----------



## iMav (May 30, 2008)

At least commerce sounds like you have fun. It is universally accepted that you have no life if you say that you are doing engineering, people look at you differently.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Blah..  .. This isnt night .. this is just evening ..


+1

Real night is at 6:00 AM for me.

and on 27th this month, when I started working on the comp in the night, I worked most of the day with short breaks. I didn't sleep at all, and went to sleep only on 28th night 10:00 PM and woke up yesterday (29th) at 2:00 PM. Tonight, I am planning to sleep again only at 6:00 AM, as the time from then till noon is better spent sleeping, being hardly productive in my house.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Well, I still haven't come to that realisation 2 years after completing it.


take ur time


----------



## Pathik (May 30, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Well, I still haven't come to that realisation 2 years after completing it.



Hmmm.. Actually I realized it just after 10th. So i went for the Baap of all - Science. But it didnt quite turn out that way. 
Btw batty, did you put that 'Insomniac' in your avatar just recently??


----------



## goobimama (May 30, 2008)

So no one doing the rounds tonight? What's happening to our nocturnal digsters? Sissied out?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2008)

goobimama said:


> So no one doing the rounds tonight? What's happening to our nocturnal digsters? Sissied out?


hum hai na ?
me still awake...
trying to download sauerbraten...
I hate 50kbps speed
already finished mandriva, kubuntu and TORCS.


----------



## goobimama (May 30, 2008)

Thats it for me. Good night folks.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Thats it for me. Good night folks.


ha! you don't deserve ti be called an insomaniac.
look at me !
I will live till 8:00 AM


----------



## rollcage (May 31, 2008)

I try so many time but just cant do that day thing. i have always passed by studying for few hours in the night before the exam. 
and look at the time now.. 2am .. hey man i need to leave this habbit big time just cant wakeup in time for any thing for the next day ever .. my day starts afternoon damm ..


----------



## shantanu (May 31, 2008)

all out at 2 ? what happened someone was here till 8 ? lol


----------



## rollcage (May 31, 2008)

i not going to sleep yet bro .. if I sleep at 2am .. that early haha .. 
although I dont post much on forum these days, ( I used to do that till 8am), i still do that, all that bcoz of those idiot night plans. i dont sleep early
and due to this I have got a sily medical problem


----------



## shantanu (May 31, 2008)

same case here man, i am usually up till 7 or 7:30 so cannot sleep.. sometimes i work till that time or play games... or watch movies


----------



## goobimama (May 31, 2008)

Gonna be a long night ahead! It has rained today so tomorrow I can sleep till late without feeling hot.


----------



## rollcage (May 31, 2008)

shantanu said:


> same case here man, i am usually up till 7 or 7:30 so cannot sleep.. sometimes i work till that time or play games... or watch movies



ya same here ... manytimes I end up watching more than 1,
thanx to aXXo .. and others I got a big collection..now. and so many dvd burned..



goobimama said:


> Gonna be a long night ahead! It has rained today so tomorrow I can sleep till late without feeling hot.


 hey you are lucky man, I love the rain .. 
in delhi the heat sucks .. its so hot I dont go out unless I have car to go .. ya I am too lazy.
although last week somehow .. it rained for the whole week .. we though its either dehradun or cherapoonji


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 31, 2008)

Good morning folks ...


----------



## rollcage (May 31, 2008)

^ Good Morning Bro.. welcome to the real world


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2008)

ssshh


----------



## shift (May 31, 2008)

reporting time - 3:30AM

muahahahaha..........


----------



## iMav (May 31, 2008)

Why do people work during the day when nights are so freaking peaceful?


----------



## goobimama (May 31, 2008)

So we have so many mods in this thread. Wouldn't it be cool of one of you guys would make this a sticky only after like 1am and then back to a regular thread at 7 am. Would be a lot of work, and pointless, but supercool 

(I think the sleep thing is getting to me. Talking all kinds of crazy nonsense)


----------



## shift (May 31, 2008)

Galileo used to study in small lamp
Graham Bell  used to study in candle
Shakespeare  used to study in street light

What the hell were they doing in daytime???


muahahahahahahaha....................

3:45AM 

muahahahahhahahaha..............


----------



## goobimama (May 31, 2008)

iMav said:


> Why do people work during the day when nights are so freaking peaceful?


True that. You have ultimate freedom at night. And since there is no one to jibber-jabber with (other than the insomniacs@digit), a lot of work gets done.


----------



## iMav (May 31, 2008)

goobimama said:


> So we have so many mods in this thread. Wouldn't it be cool of one of you guys would make this a sticky only after like 1am and then back to a regular thread at 7 am. Would be a lot of work, and pointless, but supercool


 +1


----------



## hellknight (May 31, 2008)

jaagte rahooooooooooooooooooooooo
4:02 AM
Downloading OpenSolaris..
Damn BSNL's late night free hours..


----------



## shift (May 31, 2008)

4:05 AM and still driving my new Ferrari Enzo at Top Speed

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89255

muahahahahahahahaha...........................


----------



## Dipen01 (May 31, 2008)

Good Morning


----------



## hellknight (May 31, 2008)

Ok guys.. gotta sleep now.. good night.. will meet you after 5-6 hours


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2008)

gotta study local author now, just few books and then break the shackles


----------



## rollcage (May 31, 2008)

goobimama said:


> So we have so many mods in this thread. Wouldn't it be cool of one of you guys would make this a sticky only after like 1am and then back to a regular thread at 7 am. Would be a lot of work, and pointless, but supercool


I second that 

total = 3 .. as of now .. hehehhe


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 31, 2008)

Good Morning everyone...


----------



## praka123 (May 31, 2008)

well,yesterday I got a good sleep  thanks to South West Monsoon.it landed yesterday here in my town.now for another 3-4 months rainy season!I like it!
will catch some cool nature pics with my new K810i


----------



## din (May 31, 2008)

Prakash, you already bought mobile phone ? From Ernakulam or your town ?

Would love to see nature pics.


----------



## praka123 (May 31, 2008)

well,@din:It is weird.I got offer from Thodupuzha(Idukki district wholesale distributor) via my dealer.
he says wholesalers in EKM dont give much margin.for eg: kottaram trading company,accel and all. 
Can you inquire any shop in Ernakulam to give brand new K810i for Rs10600/- ?
yeah,sure.you can expect.I am a nature fan too.you can watch some of my shots taken with a canon sometime back , in my orkut account 

oh!and to others: here is the detailed seasons and weather for kerala 
*www.kerala-tourism.org/climate-of-kerala/index.html


----------



## shantanu (May 31, 2008)

lol ! nice to find many chaukidaars here   lol hehe


----------



## iNFiNiTE (May 31, 2008)

^^ lol. looking after the forum at night.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 1, 2008)

^^^ Lol .. Earlier I thought Shantanu was talking about ppl coming in daytime .. 

So how many guys here wanna discuss the season finale of Lost ..?


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2008)

not me


----------



## shift (Jun 1, 2008)

reporting time : 2:30AM lol


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 1, 2008)

Come on man ..! John Locke is dead ..!!!

Muahaahaha for spoiling for anyone who hasnt watched yet ..


----------



## ?doubtfire? (Jun 1, 2008)

good morning fellas....


----------



## goobimama (Jun 1, 2008)

Where would you find a dog with no legs?..

.....

..hmm...?

Right where you left it


----------



## rollcage (Jun 1, 2008)

reporting time: 03:29 AM  

Good Morning!


----------



## hellknight (Jun 1, 2008)

Reporting time : 05:03 AM


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 2, 2008)

Nobody reported my post ..?? .. Hmmmm.. Those were the days when Saharika used to report my posts ..


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2008)

Prakash Haazir Hoon


----------



## Pathik (Jun 2, 2008)

Hola guys.. And gals.. Hopefully..


----------



## shantanu (Jun 2, 2008)

man pathik : where are your posts going ...  .. 8563...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 2, 2008)

Shantanu, time to moderate his ass. Delete all those spam posts of his (which is pretty much all of it). In fact, it would be better to just delete his user account.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ Jo log dusron ke liye Gadda khodten hain wo khud ek din us gadde mein gir jate hain


----------



## Pathik (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha.. I R L33T SP4MM3R!!!!!11one ?? MUHAHAHA. ALL UR POST R BELONG TO ME..


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

killing time


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

Was I missed ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Haha.. I R L33T SP4MM3R!!!!!11one ?? MUHAHAHA. ALL UR POST R BELONG TO ME..


O NOEZ!!!!1111!!!one!1! SPARE ME PLZZZZZZZZ!!!!11!!eleventy!!!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 2, 2008)

Move aside, night man is here 

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/7803/night2tc2.jpg

look.. he's coming from inside the forum


----------



## Pathik (Jun 2, 2008)

Reporting. 3.30am IST. 22.00GMT
Status: Bored


----------



## goobimama (Jun 2, 2008)

Guys. I know you are surfing pr0n. Stop it! Go to sleep instead.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2008)

reporting: 3:33AM 
status: hearing suresh wadkars evergreen songs 8) [original cd bought,unlike some frauds who installs os x on pc and preaching about anti-piracy  ]


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 2, 2008)

Well... I was writing a long due post on my blog .. Updated it for my completing two years in SBI ..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

reporting in
time: 4:48 am
activity: installing ubuntu studio packages
mind: dull
status: bored


----------



## goobimama (Jun 2, 2008)

Still alive. Doing the thing. Listening to Coldplay's Violet Hill on the iPhone. Downloading stuff. Scratching b**ls


----------



## shantanu (Jun 2, 2008)

my god you guys are awesomely sorry to say ULLU type lol 
bhai log offended mat hona 

the biggest spammer of this forum is GOOBI  
well this post shows i am too awake and online till


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2008)

sone ka vakht aagaya  bye for now .


----------



## goobimama (Jun 2, 2008)

shantanu said:


> my god you guys are awesomely sorry to say ULLU type lol
> bhai log offended mat hona
> 
> the biggest spammer of this forum is GOOBI
> well this post shows i am too awake and online till


I see my secret workings on this forum have been revealed!!! Yes! I am a spammer! And the very fact that I typed this post proves that I am.

Goodnight praka


----------



## shantanu (Jun 2, 2008)

ek aur 7000 post wala insan.. bhai log kitna ladte ho ?  lol


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

shantanu said:


> ek aur 7000 post wala insan.. bhai log kitna ladte ho ?  lol


I overtook you


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2008)

I got a chaya(tea) and now here am again


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

^^umm..chai


----------



## Pathik (Jun 3, 2008)

Erm.. 201.. Still kicking.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 3, 2008)

Uuth gaya spammer...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 3, 2008)

Im gonna try and sleep early today ..


----------



## Pathik (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Goobi.. Ssup? BTW, I see you are very much eligible to become one of us. Welcome to the club o spammers.. 
PS: I am bored!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 3, 2008)

go to sleep kids


----------



## goobimama (Jun 3, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Hey Goobi.. Ssup? BTW, I see you are very much eligible to become one of us. Welcome to the club o spammers..
> PS: I am bored!


Of course posting in this Chit Chat section is not going to get me anywhere! Still, I'm soon going to catch up with you, oh mighty spammer.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 3, 2008)

Jaaani...Mein Aagayaa


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 3, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Im gonna try and sleep early today ..



I bet you can't


----------



## xbonez (Jun 3, 2008)

3.33 am...i'm half a devil 

off to sleep now


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 4, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> I bet you can't



Well .. Slept early as per out standards .. I slept at around 4 am ..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 4, 2008)

Well I've developed a shoulder injury. No long hours at the computer for me.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2008)

today ,gonna search for some mobile themes,ringtones for my SE K810i  .so NO(night out!)


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Well I've *developed a shoulder injury*. No long hours at the computer for me.



How can you *develop* a should injury? 

Did the injury just kept growing on your shoulder till one day you said, oh look, I've *developed *a shoulder injury.. lol 

Or did you hit yourself somewhere and *injured your shoulder*?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2008)

^it is called  "classic british english"


----------



## goobimama (Jun 4, 2008)

Well yeah, it slowly crept on me. At first I ignored it, but now it has become quite severe. Or maybe I'm not that good at english. Either way, my shoulder is fookked. Btw, injury due to bad posture while using the computer for extended periods of time. I'm looking into the matter.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Or maybe I'm not that good at english. Either way, my shoulder is *fookked*.



Your english is still not good...


----------



## xbonez (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ lol...lack of sleep is getting to u guys


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2008)

what happened?seems I am alone here?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 4, 2008)

Shoulder injury or not, I'm still here boys!


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2008)

go on  !digit forum night club  though we miss gals here badly


----------



## goobimama (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh we have plenty of girls around here. You can identify them by their green usertitle colour


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2008)

ROFL!


----------



## shift (Jun 4, 2008)

yawnnnnnnnnn................


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 4, 2008)

Good Morning ya all..


----------



## Pathik (Jun 4, 2008)

The Night is approaching. Gear up!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ lock n load


----------



## Who (Jun 4, 2008)

How we fight the creatures of the night ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 5, 2008)

*itch*
*itch*

*scratch*
*scratch*

*yawn*
*yawn*

This is going to be a l000000000000000000000000ng night


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 5, 2008)

Duh.. Im gonna sleep now .......


----------



## shantanu (Jun 5, 2008)

^^ 3:12 per sote sote 3: 53 ho gaye miya


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 5, 2008)

.. You got me ..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 5, 2008)

So soon? :0


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey guys whats this ? Nobody nightlitasking tonight kya ?

Me is downloading Vector Linux 5.9 Live CD Beta1. I was waiting for final, but its low priority because OS already final release. Since the main OS is final, I felt tonight that there is no point in waiting for final of live CD also. So I grabbed it.

Time to test it on my hardware. If successful and if it impresses me, I shall install it with a 50-50 chance.


----------



## narangz (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Milind how are you now?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 5, 2008)

Goobiji ko kya hua?


----------



## narangz (Jun 5, 2008)

^^He wrote somewhere in this thread that he's having some shoulder problem.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 6, 2008)

Muhahahaha.. Night again. I need some blood.. 
BTW, Goobi, get well soon. I need someone to aid me in my spamming conquest.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 6, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Muhahahaha.. Night again. I need some blood..
> BTW, Goobi, get well soon. I need someone to aid me in my spamming conquest.


Spamming ? There is this new member who joined only a few days back. Parnaj is his name. Average posts per day for him is 18.8


----------



## xbonez (Jun 6, 2008)

well, the only reason that keeps me awake whole night just logged off, so i'm off too


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 6, 2008)

me is still alive and kicking ass


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 6, 2008)

Adicted to Urban Terror
Adicted to Linux Power
Adicted to BhelPuri Eating
Adicted to FanBoy Bashing
Adicted to Metal Music
Adicted to Medivial Lyric


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 6, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Adicted to Urban Terror
> Adicted to Linux Power
> Adicted to BhelPuri Eating
> Adicted to FanBoy Bashing
> ...


Thanks for showcasing my signature 

Anyway, *GAUTHAM IS GOING TO SLEEP*


----------



## xbonez (Jun 7, 2008)

rise and shine everyone! its night time


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

Aboooard! Train leaving at track 5. Azusa. Akup. Tamanga!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm a late sleeper, but I dont publicize that  I'm taking a break, playing Serious Sam 2 in Serious mode. Lost six lives with this damn dragon boss... but finally beat him


----------



## Pathik (Jun 7, 2008)

Ahhhh. Night.


----------



## shift (Jun 7, 2008)

yawnnnnn..............


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2008)

anyone else up tonight ?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 7, 2008)

meow


----------



## Pathik (Jun 7, 2008)

Pathik present, sir


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 7, 2008)

me too ............. hooked up to Smallville.


----------



## neelu09 (Jun 7, 2008)

neelu reporting for first time.....


----------



## iMav (Jun 7, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Pathik present, sir


aa gaya hai toh meri proxy laga dena.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

Got a lot of work. Will definitely be up late.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

bumpity bump.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2008)

Vandichu Maame!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 8, 2008)

yawn!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 8, 2008)

Hmmm.. Fellas... Hi....


----------



## xbonez (Jun 8, 2008)

off to sleep now


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2008)

had a long sleep...umm


----------



## paranj (Jun 8, 2008)

hey i m reporting here. Sorry i was court-marshalled for 5 days so could not cum  I m up tonight. THE WHOLE NIGHT. and MetalHeadGautham my name is "paranj" and not "parnaj"


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 8, 2008)

paranj said:


> hey i m reporting here. Sorry i was court-marshalled for 5 days so could not cum  *I m up tonight. THE WHOLE NIGHT*. and MetalHeadGautham my name is "paranj" and not "parnaj"


hmm.......looks like nobody to give you a company..........but u r small for that anywayz!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 8, 2008)

Boy goto sleep. You dont want to miss school tomorrow. Insomnia is not cool.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 8, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone !
Have a nice Day.


----------



## paranj (Jun 8, 2008)

I have vacation google bot. I m a Insomniac since 1 year 

looks like i m holding the forte alone tonight no one? its 1:40 AM guys common! Its waking time


----------



## xbonez (Jun 9, 2008)

i'm off to sleep....early tonight


----------



## Pathik (Jun 9, 2008)

Listen to an angel..!
Listen to the joy he brings..!
I dont know the meaning of love..!
I dunno the meaning of trust..!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2008)

I created a website, actually a blog, which was a sub folder of my main site. It got indexed by google in 2 hours !  And I barely linked the site anywhere, save a lone single forum.


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

zOMFG  wat was that?^^^

sorry MetalHeadGautham   my post was for GoogleBot and not u  u posted while i was typing sorry


----------



## Pathik (Jun 9, 2008)

^Boredom
Gautham, link.


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

I am bored like hell [yawn] and frustrated after playing the Core level in Crysis by Electronic Farts. [yawn]


----------



## Pathik (Jun 9, 2008)

Sleeping??? Guys???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^Boredom
> Gautham, link.


not available yet.
I still need to put LOTS of work into it.
and I am deleting that wordpress blog and replacing it with joomla site.


Pathik said:


> Sleeping??? Guys???


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 9, 2008)

My First Post Here !!!
logging off at 4:30AM


----------



## iMav (Jun 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I created a website, actually a blog, which was a sub folder of my main site. It got indexed by google in 2 hours !  And I barely linked the site anywhere, save a lone single forum.


great, what's yur site?


----------



## anurag.arora (Jun 9, 2008)

my hii t o all the insomniacs


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

4:30 as clock says


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 9, 2008)

Its almost morning now, i am yet to go to sleep!!

I am a True Insomniac


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

5:06. not slept the whole night


----------



## goobimama (Jun 9, 2008)

Woah. Didn't realise it is 5:12. Gotta tell you, time flies when you are busy...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2008)

WTF ? 5:26 already ? Just some time left till 6...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay I'm out. These insects are bugging me. Must have come out of the ground cause of the rain...


----------



## Pathik (Jun 9, 2008)

Me conked out @5.
Hmm.. A new day.. The day of the 3G iPhone..


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

is it night or the clouds are too dark ?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 9, 2008)

The cloudssssss.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 10, 2008)

1:24 AM. reporting first tonight.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

I R 1337 monster


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

1:51 AM as the clock says. Where are the other army men?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah boy, m here!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 10, 2008)

well... 2 am..calm weather here in B'lore...


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

2:03 AM played FIFA and got frustrated by the dumb AI. its getting cold, signs of rain.  cool i love rain.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 10, 2008)

2:36, downloaded and tried GRID demo, ... completed first Episode of the famous CHUCK, ....now wat ???


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

3:00 AM and looks like every1 is sleeping today


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

paranj said:


> 3:00 AM and looks like every1 is sleeping today


Kya bachoo mai thujhe sotha hua lag raha hoon ?


----------



## Indyan (Jun 10, 2008)

I am also awake. I generally go to sleep around 4 am. So 1 hr still left.


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

^^u arent an insomniac than 3:25 AM getting bored 

ding-dong guys. Its 4:15 AM still and u slept? Played Burnout Legends on PSP and got bored with it, played FEAR and got spooked with it, played Crysis and got frustrated with it and alas played Call of Duty 4 and ahh.gaming pleaure


----------



## praka123 (Jun 10, 2008)

monsoon and cool climate I slept yesterday very well  .just wake up half an hour before. G'moning


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

G'morning! atleast one insomaniac is here


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 10, 2008)

meh, bored.


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

^^^me too. what are u guys doing? m bored like hell  wanna play sum games but they dont play good on my PC

hey guys its 5:04 AM. G'morning  m not sleeping today


----------



## goobimama (Jun 10, 2008)

Sleeping sucks. I wish I didn't have to do it.


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

6:18AM, not slept through the whole night!


----------



## hmphfpolo (Jun 10, 2008)

rise and shine


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2008)

Morning to me is like kryptonite to Superman?


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

2:03 AM. I am reporting first. ok go to download stuff


----------



## goobimama (Jun 11, 2008)

WWDC downloading tonight!


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

yo man! DLs going at high-speeds. pity Opera 9 got kaput


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 11, 2008)

My Insomniac Graveyard shift just started!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2008)

Ummm... No reasons.. No downloads.. Just awake.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2008)

just woke up. Gmng


----------



## goobimama (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ On linux?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2008)

I meant good morning  not gaming.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 11, 2008)

gng to sleep soon now


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2008)

Praka unkel doesnt game anymore. Must be testing some new distro.


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

^lol 5:03 AM still awake installing GTA SA


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 11, 2008)

5:52

Finished downloading Sidux
Going to sleep
Will install when I wake up


----------



## goobimama (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm off


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

6:27 AM, not slept and will not sleep 

arghhhhhh! morning! NOOOOO save me . anyways didnt sleep 



> roflz


 hmm.......no one?

 m not an insomaniac anymore school reopening gotta sleep. waa


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2008)

am too early


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 11, 2008)

Exactly, I wanted to say that. Im gonna sleep early today, though (I hope)


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

bye guys, might not be active on forums too from now.  FURCK SCHOOL.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2008)

What  a fine night today is !

Time to work, work and work.

I am thinking of testing my *Linux Mint Elyssa Verbatim Gold Live CD* once I finish customising Sidux.

Everything is so very fast on sidux compared to ubuntu. Guess its because of less running processes and more optimisation.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmmm.. Nice.


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

Trying to sleep from 1 hour, not succeded . I am better off as a insomaniac!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2008)

^whens ur skool startin?


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

today(12th June) need to be ready at 6:30 as bus cums at that time!


----------



## praka123 (Jun 12, 2008)

day spend on rubber plantation apart from fcuking rain!  ! tired


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

^^Let us both go to sleep!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ What is going on here!


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmmm.. Mausam bada suhana hai. Baarish ho rahi hai.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 12, 2008)

whaow paranj!tune to mera naam badnaam kar di!  Now I dont prefer sleeping !


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm in the same situation as Pathik, I hav my xams going on now.....I usually start to study only at abt 12am....nowadays I never opens a book at daytime......hav dreams of finishing my studies at daytime, but never happens


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

^^Just like me! Okay i tried for 1 more hour  to sleep but failed again I think I dont deserve to sleep at night!


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 12, 2008)

Me listening to the Blackbird album by Alter Bridge, coz it was awarded the Goobimama music awards. So far, loving it.


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

Played a lot of Burnout on PSP so kicked out by my father Now burning a disc.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 12, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Me listening to the Blackbird album by Alter Bridge, coz it was awarded the Goobimama music awards. So far, loving it.


 Awesome isn't it!

Also check out Down to my last, Broken Wings, Open your eyes from their previous album.


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

AC/DC - Highway to Hell also helps to cut short night. Linkin Park and GodSmack are other artists like that which helps u stay awake at night!


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 12, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Awesome isn't it!


Absolutely. 



goobimama said:


> Also check out Down to my last, Broken Wings, Open your eyes from their previous album.


Yep. Got it. Now listening to Wayward One. Next on list: One Day Remains.

PS: Are you on last.fm?


----------



## iMav (Jun 12, 2008)

Coldplay - Viva la Vida or Death and All His Friends. Simply amazing. I have been listening to it through out the past 2 days. While driving, while studying, while blogging, while computing. Man the tracks are so smooth.

Damn, @ sree you just turned this thread into this.


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, I'm a jobless insomniac, man. What else can I do?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2008)

cs 1.6 on a ~65ping indian server , was fun.

@paranj, अबे स्कूल में  पहले दिन ही सोने का ईरादा  है क्या ???

play some real sport, then you'll get tired & go to bed at 9 itself.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 12, 2008)

Manaaaaan! Coldplay ruuuuuules! The tracks are simply mindblowing. I'm trying to control myself from listening to them over and over again (you know, so that I don't lose the addiction) but I can't help it! Playcounts for all tracks are over 12 with Cemeteries of London and Lost going up to 20! That doesn't even include the playback on the PC side of things...


----------



## Indyan (Jun 12, 2008)

I have been hooked to poets of the fall of late. Love their track "Where do we draw the line".


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2008)

some day I'll be over with on my own


----------



## Indyan (Jun 12, 2008)

Sree finished downloading No Name Face (lifehouse)


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 12, 2008)

^ Then listen to Hanging by a Moment, Breathing, Cling and Clatter and Sick Cycle Carousel.

BTW, soya nahi kya? I'm not seeing you on Y! And what about Keane?


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

cool after an hour school time


----------



## goobimama (Jun 12, 2008)

I see this insomniac thread has turned into some sort of music club. Nice


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 12, 2008)

Finished listening to One Day Remains. I especially liked the tracks that you mentioned. 

Now listening to Coldplay's Viva la Vida. Damn, I can't believe that its Chris Martin singing. This is crazy effing mindblowingly awesome.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ You seem to be on some listen-to-as-much-new-music-in-one-night trip or something... 

And now that you mention it, I think I'll give Viva la Vida another run


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep... I've been listening to the same stuff for a while now. Not that I grew tired of Floyd or Porcupine Tree, but I thought it was time to try something new. 

I must say, it was coz of your blog that I got all charged up.

BTW, you might just like PT, if you haven't heard them yet. Just listen to their album In Absentia. 

PS: You still didn't answer me. Are you on last.fm?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 12, 2008)

Nope. Not on last.fm. Glad my blog post inspired you 

What is PT?


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

spent 1 hour getting my PSP from CFW 3.52 to 3.90 m33


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 12, 2008)

@ goobimama, its Porcupine Tree. Tracks to watch out for in In Absentia: Blackest Eyes, Trains, Gravity Eyelids, Wedding Nails (awesome guitar in this one).

Search for them in youtube.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 12, 2008)

I reckon Blackfield is better than PT .. Me salvaging my old music collection these days .. :sigh: . ..


And ah .. I slept at around 1 AM last night ..


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2008)

the demarcation line is too obscure now to relate the time
duh...guess its time to rest


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2008)

Can all of you list your 5-10 must-listen tracks/artists/albums?? I am starting to get into music these days. Would like some guidance about the genres and stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 12, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> ^ Then listen to Hanging by a Moment, Breathing, Cling and Clatter and Sick Cycle Carousel.
> 
> BTW, soya nahi kya? I'm not seeing you on Y! And what about Keane?


I went to sleep just after that.
Keane - Tonite


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Can all of you list your 5-10 must-listen tracks/artists/albums?? I am starting to get into music these days. Would like some guidance about the genres and stuff. Thanks.


not in any particular order
*Alternative/ Rock *


The Goo Goo Dolls
After Midnight Project
A Perfect Circle
All-American Rejects
Bush
Collective Soul
Hinder
The Killers
The Cardigans
Papa Roach
Poets of The Fall
Radiohead
Saybia
Shinedown
Sister hazel
Snow Patrol
Staind
Story of The Year
Theory of a Deadman
The verve
Velvet Revolver
The Yayhoos
Angels and Airwaves
AFI
Aqualung
The Fray
Flawed Design
Placebo
=====================================
*Progressive Rock / Instrumentals*


Explosions in the Sky
God is an Astronaut
Amiina
Kwoon
This WIll Destroy You
The Album Leaf
Eluvium
Massive Attack
Mogwai
World's End Girlfriend
Portishhead
Sigur Ros
================================================
*Metalcore/ Screamo/ Hardcore/ Emocore*


From Autumn to Ashes
Bullet For My Valentine
Underoath
The Used
Caliban
My Chemical Romance
Helmet
The Agony Scene
All This Remains
===============================
*Trance/ Electronica/ Beats/ Downtempo/ Chillout*


Andain
Conjure One
Ladytron
The Postal Service
The Crystal Method
The Prodigy
Sweetbox
Yonderboi
M2M
========================
*Grunge/ Garage Rock*


Audioslave
Silverchair
Blue October
Incubus
Evans Blue
=====================
*Singer-Songwriter*


Jack Johnson
Jem
Dolores O'Riordan
Huns and Dr. Beeker
John Lennon
Johny Cash
Enya
Emilie Autumn
Sophie Zelmani
Julie Delpy
Shania Twain
Celine Dione
Matina Topley Bird
Nizlopi
Roy Clark
Gary jules
Sascha Dupont
Ane Brun
Vanessa carlton
Yann Tiersen
John Murphy
=======================================
*Indie/ scottish/ icelandic/ swedish*


Pilor Speed
Fisher
Travis
Texas
Hellogoodbye
King of Convenience
Metric
Pinback
Sahara Hotnights
===================================================
*Dreampop/ Shoegaze/ Dreamy/ Atmospheric*


Camera Obscura
Grandaddy
My Bloody Valentine
Cocteau Twins
Asobi Seksu
Shamrain
==========
*Old Gold*


Bread
Air Supply
The Cars
Police
=======================================================
*Dark Ambiance/ Dark electro/ Dark instrumental*


Dargaard
Lustmord
Interlace
Apocalyptica
Nemesea
Penitent
Profane Grace
The Protagonist
Puissance
Raison D'etre
Sanctum
Sephiroth
=============================================================================
*Metal/ Gothic/ Dark/ Death/ Doom/ Finnish/ Symphonic/ melodic*


Entwine
Firelake
GrailKnights
Metallica
Negative
Nightwish
Paradise Lost
Unearth
PoisonBlack
System of A Down
In Flames
Kittie
===========
*Industrial*


Rammstein
StaticX
Nine Inch Nails
The Red Devil Incident
Rob Zombie
The Birthday Massacre


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

wow


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks, T.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

it grows upon you, then folds u in...beware
comes teh darkness until u sleep


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 13, 2008)

Am gonna sleep now ........


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ Wuss...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2008)

wohoo
I am enjoying every moment tonight.
I am starting to LOVE commandline mode in Linux.
IceWM simply rocks in Debian. I can't beleive these guys at sidux added Fluxbox instead of IceWM.
Downloading, Installing, Updating, Downloading, Blogging. Thats how tonight is going.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> wohoo
> I am enjoying every moment tonight.
> I am starting to LOVE commandline mode in Linux.
> IceWM simply rocks in Debian. I can't beleive these guys at sidux added Fluxbox instead of IceWM.
> Downloading, Installing, Updating, Downloading, Blogging. Thats how tonight is going.


Holy mother of ten pandas! I couldn't understand a word of what you just said! 

@pathik: I hope you checked out my blog post: Goobimama Music Awards


----------



## bikdel (Jun 13, 2008)

@T159

U not included some classic metal? Sad at that.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

^^yeah currently am not much into metal, trying out shoegaze/ Dreampop/ indie
And I excluded mainstream bands, which obviously everyone knows

Add to the list if u like to


----------



## xbonez (Jun 13, 2008)

i'm off now...goodnight all


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2008)

I am still Live


----------



## goobimama (Jun 13, 2008)

Dheere dheere...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2008)

Alive and Kicking A$$

I am trying to find repositories for Adobe Reader, Adobe Flash and Opera for Debian Sid.
I hate having to manually go to their page, or go to the program's update option to update.
I love automatic apt-get upgrades.
As long as I stay on a debian based or apt-get based distro, I intend to remain lazy like this.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

^it is the same *www.debian-multimedia.org which contains these.remember unlike Ubuntu ,Debian's 3rd party repos are big and contains more


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 13, 2008)

Alter Bridge soooo much reminds me of Creed ...


----------



## eyesmiles (Jun 13, 2008)

Well for some people, staying up at night can be productive...but if you make it a habit to stay up at night all the time, your daily performance would decrease. A large majority of individuals are more productive during daytime.


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

^^joking ?


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

darkness shall remain forever, for thou enlighted became crazy ba$tards


----------



## goobimama (Jun 13, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Alter Bridge soooo much reminds me of Creed ...


I hope you know that the entire band save for the lead singer _is_ pretty much Creed.



eyesmiles said:


> Well for some people, staying up at night can be productive...but if you make it a habit to stay up at night all the time, your daily performance would decrease. A large majority of individuals are more productive during daytime.


You signed up on this forum just to say that?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 13, 2008)

me back to old days of staying awake till late hours(after three months of hibernation). just got PSP keep playing with that till 3am usually.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

Channel Night
reporting in


----------



## Pathik (Jun 14, 2008)

Me in.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2008)

its the time to hunt...on your toes night creatures


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

So what do you guys have planned out for tonight?

Me:
1. Make Chapatis.
2. Finalise on a project (Stage 1)
3. Watch MobileMe guided tour
4. Feed cream to the Small cat.
5. Make sure Saawariya HD is ready for watching tomorrow.
6. Scratch...


----------



## Pathik (Jun 14, 2008)

Are we carnivorous BTW?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

I think we generally are. So does that mean we get to pounce on iMav the goat?


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2008)

we taste only blood...thou shall not feed on flesh if thy think as among us
we are not zombies (brainz...brainz..)


----------



## xbonez (Jun 14, 2008)

playing Grid online


----------



## Indyan (Jun 14, 2008)

Dataone NU started.. so on a dload frenzy currently.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 14, 2008)

Hellloooh.......


----------



## shantanu (Jun 14, 2008)

whats up guys ?


----------



## din (Jun 14, 2008)

3.20 AM and didn't go to sleep yet ? lol


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 14, 2008)

LOOOOL

what a CS1.6 session


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

din said:


> 3.20 AM and didn't go to sleep yet ? lol


Insomnia n00b!!!


----------



## shantanu (Jun 14, 2008)

still up  ? kya baat hai !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

shantanu said:


> still up  ? kya baat hai !


Kya Baat Hai to you too


----------



## shantanu (Jun 14, 2008)

lol .. man i am stuck on some codes.. :X


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

Pathtar pey paani daala, to pathtar girega nahin...


----------



## shantanu (Jun 14, 2008)

abe.. iska kya matlab hai ? aur teri hindi to bahut aachi ho gayi bhai !

oh and forgot this 

of guys ... bbye for tonight.. meet ya all same place tomorrow.. same time..  

tata ( i am not spamming  )


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

Uska to matlab hee nahin! 

Anyway, Shantanu, being you have mod powers n all, how about giving some 1:00 a.m. to 7 a.m. ban to metalheadgautham and Pathiks? Both those guys are just spamming this thread...


----------



## Pathik (Jun 14, 2008)

6 am now. Re-reporting.
Had a small nap.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

Agent Gautham to Channel Midnight: Reporting In, Over


----------



## shantanu (Jun 15, 2008)

lol, fir shuru ho gaya


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2008)

Chief of Covert Ops, Pathik, Reporting.
Who is that infiltrator above me? 
*sounds alarms*


----------



## shantanu (Jun 15, 2008)

lol

I am CIA


----------



## xbonez (Jun 15, 2008)

alive and kicking....playing grid onlne

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/3383/clipboard35tf2.th.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

shantanu said:


> lol
> 
> I am CIA


Well Mr. CIA, this is Interpol. No national agency above us.
We ask you to either leave peacefully or face the Lucifer Cannon


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2008)

^ we believe you dude. No need of screenies.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ i'm showing off dude...8) please let me do so


----------



## rahul_u_know_me (Jun 15, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Duh .. I was busy with something else or wouldve replied here earlier ..  ..
> 
> Is there any relationship between Insomnia and hunger ..?? I feel damn hungry in night ...  ... So mostly munching some junk food while surfing / coding ..



THe same thing happens to me i feel hungry as well as thirsty during the night.....as a matter of fact i wake up normally till 3 and maximum-->  dont sleep at all...but do go to sleep the next day noon.

----So i am in too


----------



## shantanu (Jun 15, 2008)

you want your metal head off your body dude  lol .. i aint leaving waise.. but i can make you leave .. want that dude ?  1day to 3 years what ever just say ?


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 15, 2008)

Reporting for duty, Sssirrr(s)!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2008)

^Dont you guys have jobs? I mean real daytime ones. Dont you feel tired?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 15, 2008)

Somebody please ban someone!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

I was busy blogging. *thesmallerbang.blogspot.com
I put up the big old buyers guide there for all to see.
Its enormous now.
Just take a look.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ What's with the new painful design?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2008)

Ah Goobi.. Yea, mods please ban that someone.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 15, 2008)

help needed with blogging..

i need to post a review in my review page, but when i post it is displayed on the main page ? what should i do ?


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 15, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^Dont you guys have jobs? I mean real daytime ones. Dont you feel tired?


Nope. I just gave my final year engineering exams. Now I'm a jobless prick.



Pathik said:


> Ah Goobi.. Yea, mods please ban that someone.


Are you sure?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ What's with the new painful design?


I feel it better suits the over all theme of the blog content.

Only the brand new post of mine is looking a bit awkward.

I think remaining things, in their respective categories will look great.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2008)

Sree, you trying for MBA/MS?
And yea you can surely ban Gautham .
Shantanu, WP or Blogger?


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Nope. Not at the moment. I asked some of my pals, and I concluded that an MBA would not be something really practical for me. I'm not looking for a managerial job in some company. Just something practical, that is, with respect to my field (electrical engg).

And nope. Masters is not for me. After four years of the BE course, lets just say, aukaad mein aa gaya hoon.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 15, 2008)

WP


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Sree, you trying for MBA/MS?
> And yea you can surely ban Gautham .
> Shantanu, WP or Blogger?


To ban people you need a reason 
I am not dumb enough to give you one 
And cheek can't be considered as a reason


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 15, 2008)

@Gautham, my two cents, change the black background man. It's painful. Don't take the metalhead influence to your blog, if its geared more towards technology. I stopped reading it halfway coz of the design.

Well, unless your blog is totally dedicated to metal music, the black doesn't do much justice (just my personal opinion).


----------



## goobimama (Jun 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I think Shantanu is an idiot. If I were a mod, I would ban him. Also, I'm downloading illegal warez


Hey! That's reason enough for banning Gautham! How bout it!


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Where did that happen? If its outside this forum, let it stay outside.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 15, 2008)

gautham sent to misery for 7 nights.. 

waise sachi mein bhed sakta hun.. for insulting a forum member and calling names... bata ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> @Gautham, my two cents, change the black background man. It's painful. Don't take the metalhead influence to your blog, if its geared more towards technology. I stopped reading it halfway coz of the design.
> 
> Well, unless your blog is totally dedicated to metal music, the black doesn't do much justice (just my personal opinion).


Its not intended to be a metal blog AT ALL. Its a purely technology blog.
And I now made the blog private, because I accidently send its link to someone whom I don't want to see seeing that blog, and I can republish it only when that someone has deleted the link from inbox.


goobimama said:


> Hey! That's reason enough for banning Gautham! How bout it!





sreevirus said:


> ^^ Where did that happen? If its outside this forum, let it stay outside.


He just made it up


----------



## goobimama (Jun 15, 2008)

Whatever the case is, your blog has become unreadable.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Whatever the case is, your blog has become unreadable.


OK, OK, I will change the yellowish text to white. Will it help ?

*img299.imageshack.us/img299/8057/siduxwoodyessancegc5.th.png
And yes, please comment on my new theme named Woody Essance


----------



## sreevirus (Jun 15, 2008)

Aah. I should've guessed it. I'm not much used to goobi's brand of sarcasm.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

here is a modifyed version of Woody Essance theme:
*img71.imageshack.us/img71/8077/siduxwoodyessancemn0.th.png


----------



## shantanu (Jun 15, 2008)

bloggers, help me in wordpress ?

kya hua aaj sab so gaye kay ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

I still awake


----------



## goobimama (Jun 15, 2008)

Still scratching...


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

I think I must go to sleep now...


PS: I have almost finished composing a Song called "Insomaniac" - About a guy who doesn't sleep because he thinks sleep is evil. In another week, music should also be ready. Hopefully, I can offer it for download soon.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 15, 2008)

Gimme another 30 mins! Please! I'm almost done!


----------



## bikdel (Jun 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I think I must go to sleep now...
> 
> 
> PS: I have almost finished composing a Song called "Insomaniac" - About a guy who doesn't sleep because he thinks sleep is evil. In another week, music should also be ready. Hopefully, I can offer it for download soon.


 
I composed something opposite.. World is EVIL.. that guy in the song didnt want to wake up as the obvious reason, worls was evil for him, so he was singin in his sleep..


----------



## praka123 (Jun 15, 2008)

jo raat ko nahi so ta ,woh makdi khaate hein  Acche bache raat ko sothe hein..araam se,kyon? 8)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

Reporting In


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

last exam today, its freaking hot now
burning midnight oil


----------



## Pathik (Jun 16, 2008)

Guys, I saw Swades again today. Brilliant movie. I swear if I do get into NASA, I will surely come back.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 16, 2008)

^^ ROFL...get into NASA only to say the words, "I Quit"


----------



## praka123 (Jun 16, 2008)

Just came after watching Dasavatharam tamil movie. good movie IMO. those who doesnt know anything about old hinduism especially before Advait philosophy of Sri Sankara came.The fight between Shaivaites(Siva) and Vaishnavaites(Vishnu).also the interlinking of different things in the movie is very good!
sadly no NI will be able to enjoy this movie or those who dont understand taamil


----------



## Pathik (Jun 16, 2008)

Heh. Xbonez. 
Praka, all the reviews say that its a flop.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2008)

Listening to some good ol' Oasis! Their music forever rocks!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 16, 2008)

Arey Goobi, you hav seen The Girl Next Door na? Can you tell me the track name of that "Listen to an angel" song. Cant find it anywhere in the OST.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2008)

I have the movie at home. Will check out what song you are talking about.

Actually I think I know what track you are talking about but can't get the name in my head. Will definitely let you know once I get home.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

I am going to boot into Myah OS 3.0 Box Edition.
Live CD released on 12th of this month.
Time to see how LXDE Desktop feels like.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2008)

Yippee! Remembered. It is Suffering by Satchel (thank you iTunes Wifi music store!). And yes, not there in the OST.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

Myah OS 3.0 Box Edition Live Rocks.
It looks kinda childish, with bright cartoony icons and appearence. But I think its a sweet little OS to try out.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 16, 2008)

THANK YOUUUU..  Its the perfect song post breakup.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 16, 2008)

i'm off to sleep now...gnite TDF


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

I love Vedic Metal Music. There is this band called Rudra. It rocks.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys you must have seen serendipity.. there was this guy who played the music, he was the actresses would be husband.. ? the vedic kind music player, can we get that kind of music somewhere ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I love Vedic Metal Music. There is this band called Rudra. It rocks.



they absolutely rock man,been to one of their live performances and the environment is amazing once they get started.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey hey hey! This thread is not to be touched during the day. Only at night shall there be any posts.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

shantanu said:


> hey guys you must have seen serendipity.. there was this guy who played the music, he was the actresses would be husband.. ? the vedic kind music player, can we get that kind of music somewhere ?


yeah the crazy one, btw actress got the good guy in the end 

yippie my exams ended today, battle out of hell


----------



## narangz (Jun 16, 2008)

^^ Congrats. Party kahan dost?


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

^^make a wish


----------



## narangz (Jun 16, 2008)

Come here & gimme a grand party 
Lovely sweets wali nahi


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

^^gimme your e-mail and you shall have something special tonight 
not the usual thing 

PS: am a lazy ar$e


----------



## narangz (Jun 16, 2008)

^^ PMed
Don't do what I mentioned in PM  You naughty boy


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

WTF ? NOBODY touches this thread before 12:00 PM ever again


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

^^we share a bunch of quality content


----------



## narangz (Jun 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WTF ? NOBODY touches this thread before 12:00 PM ever again



It's already past 12 PM


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WTF ? NOBODY touches this thread before 12:00 PM ever again


die die die


----------



## narangz (Jun 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^we share a bunch of quality content



Dude, now I am wondering what will be in my party


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2008)

hmm.....going to sleep. I am reporting after 3 days. I have been a part of this thread, can anyone recognize me?  find out


----------



## narangz (Jun 16, 2008)

^^paranj?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2008)

> ^^paranj?



WTF? :O


----------



## narangz (Jun 16, 2008)

So aren't you paranj?


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah he is paranj..wtff...lol you profile pic shows linkin park


----------



## narangz (Jun 16, 2008)

I didn't see profile pic. Writing style, you know


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay i m caught  Well i like my new get up, changed profile pic too


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2008)

@Paranj....what does K stand for??....  

I didn't even have to look at his Profile page...I had recognized as soon as I saw the username......


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

narangz said:


> I didn't see profile pic. Writing style, you know


yeah that was one more justification to teh proof 



gagandeep said:


> @Paranj....what does K stand for??....


the girl's name ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2008)

> @Paranj....what does K stand for??....



ya its the *girl's* name. U look pretty interested. Kya irradha hain?


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ya its the *girl's* name. U look pretty interested. Kya irradha hain?


Naah....!!!.....mere paas abhi waqt nahi....

Abbey bewakoof.....tera aur uska milan toh mai hi karwa raha hun......mai interested kaese??...

*Attention Everyone: Paranj wants to enlighten the whole world about his love....*

//The thread is going a bit off-topic....

Hey Paranj, Don't take it seriosuly...I'm just pulling your legs.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2008)

> Attention Everyone: Paranj wants to enlighten the whole world about his love....



WTF poll khol diya saala 

hmmm.......nuthing much, i might tell the name, might not.  need to think, what if she's on the forum(i.e. if she gets time from HarryPutar)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

WTF ?
Can NOBODY here pay attention to the fact that this thread os only for use after 12:00 AM ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 16, 2008)

> WTF ?
> Can NOBODY here pay attention to the fact that this thread os only for use after 12:00 AM ?



hmmmm.......lemme think. okay sorry, only after 12:00AM.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 17, 2008)

not have any gaming for these many years.thinking of downloading some free*dom*ware games


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

praka123 said:


> not have any gaming for these many years.thinking of downloading some free*dom*ware games


You and gaming ? 
Tomorrow windows is going to become opensource


----------



## din (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL, poor Prakash, can't even play games these days !


----------



## iMav (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ Night duty? Changing diapers?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ Night duty? Changing diapers?


----------



## din (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL 

Baby is still there in the hospital. I came back home in the afternoon. Will go tomo morning.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

din said:


> LOL
> 
> Baby is still there in the hospital. I came back home in the afternoon. Will go tomo morning.


And name still not decided ?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 17, 2008)

Ow! Hello fellas.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 17, 2008)

reporting at 2.23


----------



## din (Jun 17, 2008)

baby name, no not yet 

Was too busy last few days. Didn't even get time to think !

Any more suggestions ? Other than this Din 2.0 etc lol


----------



## Pathik (Jun 17, 2008)

Btw, Din 2.0 was originally my suggestion. So if you do select it then I want a treat.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

din said:


> baby name, no not yet
> 
> Was too busy last few days. Didn't even get time to think !
> 
> Any more suggestions ? Other than this Din 2.0 etc lol


Dinesh ?

BTW, I am listening to this song called "Black Sabbath" from the album "Black Sabbath" by the band "Black Sabbath".

Its AWSSOME.

Its quite scary sometimes.

Its based on the Tritone, also called the Devil's Chord.


----------



## din (Jun 17, 2008)

Off to bed. Bye guys.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 17, 2008)

MAYDAY!! MAY DAY!!
My mp3 player crashed cant sleep w/o it!
Maybe u guys can bore me to HELL so that i find sleep as the only option! 
@gautham: what about Iron Man? Simply love the song...


----------



## shantanu (Jun 17, 2008)

coooool


----------



## praka123 (Jun 17, 2008)

good night all


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

din said:


> Off to bed. Bye guys.


Sleep when you can. For the next 13 years, life will be hell but still fun 


bikdel said:


> MAYDAY!! MAY DAY!!
> My mp3 player crashed cant sleep w/o it!
> Maybe u guys can bore me to HELL so that i find sleep as the only option!
> @gautham: what about Iron Man? Simply love the song...


Which MP3 Player ?
I love Iron Man, but its not Doom Metal.

I like Black Sabbath doom classics like War Pigs, Children Of The Grave, Electric Funeral, etc.


praka123 said:


> good night all


sweet dreams.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 17, 2008)

everybody off today ?


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2008)

I played that Urban Terror game the whole night and now I'm not feeling sleepy......I'm feeling completely fresh...


----------



## Pathik (Jun 17, 2008)

Wats coooool, shantanu? Bye Din and Praka uncles.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Sleep when you can. For the next 13 years, life will be hell but still fun
> 
> Which MP3 Player ?
> I love Iron Man, but its not Doom Metal.
> ...



sandisk m250, poor man's alternative  , that too gone bad. Maybe flashing will work.

ryt now listenin to chop suey - system of a down.

Ps: signing off, after all sleep is inevitable.


----------



## shift (Jun 17, 2008)

waiting for firefox


----------



## shantanu (Jun 17, 2008)

thread is coool  members are cool  this time is coool


----------



## Pathik (Jun 17, 2008)

Yea. I R C00L. 
Btw, not wanting to end the coolness, but I think i should goto sleep now. Nothing to do.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 17, 2008)

i am too watching a movie  just online to be online


----------



## rollcage (Jun 17, 2008)

alfa charlie reporting sir: 04:26 AM

activity, .. watched movie .. <21>, 
and 
now playing NFS:MW with FERRARI 599-Fiorano


----------



## shift (Jun 17, 2008)

what a coincidence!!!

finished watching movie *21* at 4:15 AM and playing Need For Speed : Most Wanted with Ferrari Enzo


----------



## goobimama (Jun 17, 2008)

Bad night. No internet connection save for a few minutes in between.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

Having Fun Customising my theme.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ Array mereko approve kar de na!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Array mereko approve kar de na!


not THAT theme. My system theme.
I first need a certain "someone" to delete the blog link from email.


----------



## shift (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone up for GRID online?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

shift said:


> anyone up for GRID online?


WTH is it ?


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

^^teh game, car racing, semi-simulation


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 17, 2008)

go to sleep biatches......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> go to sleep biatches......


go to sleep yourself biatch


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> go to sleep biatches......


i hav seen a lots of them, hope u don't end up like'em


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2008)

Can someone please point me to a place where I can learn to administrate a PhpBB 3.0 Forum ?
I just became a moderator at the VideoLAN Forums(the one for VLC media player) and I need to catch up with moderating skills.


----------



## narangz (Jun 17, 2008)

@T159- Dude, where was my surprise?


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

^^check it
part 1


----------



## narangz (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ that was awesome... keep sending, man  thanks!


----------



## rollcage (Jun 17, 2008)

shift said:


> what a coincidence!!!
> 
> finished watching movie *21* at 4:15 AM and playing Need For Speed : Most Wanted with Ferrari Enzo


wow .. vichar kitne milte julte hain ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 17, 2008)

hmmm.....going to sleep


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

rollcage said:


> wow .. vichar kitne milte julte hain ..


----------



## din (Jun 18, 2008)

Goobi, found that guy yet ?


----------



## iMav (Jun 18, 2008)

narangz said:


> @T159- Dude, where was my surprise?


I too wanna be surprised.


----------



## New (Jun 18, 2008)

^^gone out in search of that guy..


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2008)

Reporting at 2:46am........

Well, how many of you eat food again late at night when you're awake??


----------



## shantanu (Jun 18, 2008)

^ i do  , wel going off tosleep today,,, feeling tired


----------



## rollcage (Jun 18, 2008)

Repoting Time: 3.40

Activity .. Instaling Server 2003 4th time on VMware / creating nlite customization .. for useless stuff .. i am going mad.. have to practice for active directory and i am messing up aah. shal i sleep now. 




gagandeep said:


> Well, how many of you eat food again late at night when you're awake??


ya I do ... mujhe to raat ko hi bhook lagti hai, I guess my mind also works at night only. and I know tomoro I gonna late for the class.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 18, 2008)

Reporting at 4.00.
Need to sleep. Adios!


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2008)

Reporting again at 4:20.....


----------



## goobimama (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay. Downloaded firefox 3 for Mac. Nothing great. Looks better though. I hope the rendering engine is *almost* the same as FF2 cause I don't want to keep two copies in my applications folder. 

As for using it regularly, I've got Safari for that


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

Transmitting to Channel Midnight.

Requesting all agents to report in. Over.

End Transmission.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2008)

anyone with CSS (game), report. Over.
or ignore this post


----------



## goobimama (Jun 19, 2008)

Abbey jaa bey. Dadagiri mat kar. Mods ko bulaa doonga.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

kya yaar bacha jaisa complaint kar raha hai


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2008)

hi nocturnals


----------



## eggman (Jun 19, 2008)

jao so jao


----------



## xbonez (Jun 19, 2008)

Grid-ing


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

I am still getting POed by blogging.

Funnily, Blogger is MUCH faster than ALL of the paid hosting and free hosting blogs I have visited till now. iMav's blog takes its time, Mehulved's blog takes lots of time, but My Blog and goobimama's blog, both of which are on Blogger, load like a charm.


----------



## din (Jun 19, 2008)

Metal, mera blog ? *dinkar.com Loading slow ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

din said:


> Metal, mera blog ? *dinkar.com Loading slow ?


uber fast. As fast as google.
Who is your host ?
Want to exchange links for blogroll ?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 19, 2008)

Going off in 30 mins. Have an exam tomo. Wish me luck. I need all the luck I can get.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey gautham, whr did your blog go? I saw it once n wanted to check out if something was new but its not showing up...


----------



## xbonez (Jun 19, 2008)

best of luck, Pathik


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

bikdel said:


> Hey gautham, whr did your blog go? I saw it once n wanted to check out if something was new but its not showing up...


*thesmallerbang.blogspot.com


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2008)

good luck pathik


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Going off in 30 mins. Have an exam tomo. Wish me luck. I need all the luck I can get.


All the best...*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

*I hope pathik does well in today's exam.
*
BTW, here is the result of my insanely huge hardwork - *thesmallerbang.blogspot.com/

You have NO idea how hard it can be for a HTML n00b to find out how to add a newline character in a section of the sidebar. Customising and recustomising, again and again. I feel exausted. I think I need a good night's sleep.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 19, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Going off in 30 mins. Have an exam tomo. Wish me luck. I need all the luck I can get.



Best of luck.


----------



## Who (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn !! I read something so bad , i can't sleep i should have avoided it, no its not about ghost or something but its about a film just reading summery has made me lose sleep, i can't focus in anything right as that thing has left me thinking


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2008)

smit said:


> Damn !! I read something so bad , i can't sleep i should have avoided it, no its not about ghost or something but its about a film just reading summery has made me lose sleep, i can't focus in anything right as that thing has left me thinking


Which film and whats that thing because of which you're getting so restless??


----------



## xbonez (Jun 19, 2008)

gng to sleep soon now


----------



## shantanu (Jun 19, 2008)

hey guys.. going off to sleep now  leaving for LA tonight..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 19, 2008)

Kyaaa yaar. Itni jaldi kya hai? Thoda sa paani piyo, gaana suno, aur mauj masti karo! (Hows my Hindi? Improving?)

Actually, I'm off as well


----------



## Pathik (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. Last paper today. I m a free bird after that.


----------



## narangz (Jun 19, 2008)

^^ All the best, buddy


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2008)

now u free


----------



## Pathik (Jun 19, 2008)

Yipeeeee..


----------



## din (Jun 19, 2008)

Pathik ban gaya free bird !

Sorry, posted lil early, going to sleep early today ! But on night duty lol, so I may come back.

Off to bed.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 19, 2008)

^BTW, you named the baby yet?


----------



## shift (Jun 19, 2008)

got TUROK and IRON MAN game...........will play whole night


----------



## xbonez (Jun 20, 2008)

:O 12 am already?? i haven't even had dinner yet


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2008)

abe sab itni jaldi so gaye kya?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 20, 2008)

^ I am there, but I preparing for my surgery exam for tomorrow  

I don't think I will sleep tonight! directly tomorrow after the exam!


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 20, 2008)

surgery exam?

are you in medical line?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2008)

all the best


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> abe sab itni jaldi so gaye kya?


Nahi......

All the best Rohan....*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2008)

hell ya


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 20, 2008)

yes, last year(is of 2 yrs) mbbs 
thanks for the wishes
lets see what happens 2moro!
(btw it aint a SERIOUS exam but I have not studied naa )


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2008)

^^let the party begin after exams


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 20, 2008)

i always party in php-mysql, js, ajax 
is that unexpected


----------



## goobimama (Jun 20, 2008)

Can anyone here code beers?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 20, 2008)

Ya, I can successfully code beers. The only problem is that living things can't consume it


----------



## xbonez (Jun 20, 2008)

gng to sleep now


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 20, 2008)

I think I am going to go to get some work done now. I am putting my computer in download only mode and I am going to start writing.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 20, 2008)

Sab so gaye?


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2008)

*www.paulmadonna.com/00_weeklyimages/228_computer01.gif.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 20, 2008)

^^ hehe... PowerBook


----------



## Pathik (Jun 20, 2008)

Best of luck, Rohan


----------



## goobimama (Jun 20, 2008)

Btw, I'm still reporting in.... 9:20 and eyes are starting to get heavy


----------



## New (Jun 20, 2008)

Go to bed..


----------



## narangz (Jun 20, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ^ I am there, but I preparing for my surgery exam for tomorrow
> 
> I don't think I will sleep tonight! directly tomorrow after the exam!



All the best.


----------



## New (Jun 20, 2008)

Ooops forgot to say..All the very very best Rohan.....


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks guys for ur wishes. :
The exam is over now and I passed it(The examiner said "Jao tum log pass ho")


----------



## narangz (Jun 20, 2008)

Congrats! 
Bhaiya party?


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> The exam is over now and I passed it(The examiner said "Jao tum log pass ho")


the good examiner, deserves a goodwill, do wish him on my behalf too


----------



## New (Jun 21, 2008)

Good night..No one is on online?


----------



## xbonez (Jun 21, 2008)

i am


----------



## New (Jun 21, 2008)

Seems most of them have slept


----------



## Pathik (Jun 21, 2008)

Me.


----------



## New (Jun 21, 2008)

I would like to ask some off topic question..And the question is how to get free .co.cc free domain.I went to that site and it asked to pay $88 for one year registration..I am confused..


----------



## iMav (Jun 21, 2008)

Watching Michael Clayton. Damn! The rains seem to have screwed up my speaker's volume control capacitors.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 21, 2008)

xbonez said:


> i am



you fresh enuf for a cs1.6 session online?


----------



## xbonez (Jun 21, 2008)

yes i am....ygpm


----------



## goobimama (Jun 21, 2008)

So, 3:30 and I'm still here!


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

innocent moon


----------



## xbonez (Jun 21, 2008)

gridding


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 21, 2008)

just woke up


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2008)

BSNL Broadband down for me since 10pm....


----------



## iMav (Jun 21, 2008)

finished clayton, watched it twice. decent movie.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 21, 2008)

alpha charlie reporting at 5:36 sir.awaiting orders.......


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/18185_3yxvp/070403zb.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm... weird that I'm already sleepy. Still, gotta complete the task at hand... (feed myself)


----------



## praka123 (Jun 21, 2008)

^lol! :d


----------



## Pathik (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ Praka uncle, Dont defile this thread by posting at day.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 22, 2008)

:O

everyone asleep?


----------



## karmanya (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm up


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2008)

Screw BSNL....crappy pings.... Can't even play games.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 22, 2008)

hey guyz!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 22, 2008)

not much activity today


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 22, 2008)

hmmm but I very happy today, i solved a big hurdle in something! 

what are u doing online now?


----------



## xbonez (Jun 22, 2008)

playing Grid, surfing and chatting....was watching Aamir earlier


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 22, 2008)

oh...yaar yahan par toh LAN gaming bhi nahi hai


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2008)

epilogue

lol
*www.imgx.org/files/18202_u98u5/2rqdit4.png


----------



## Pathik (Jun 23, 2008)

Me no sleepy


----------



## Roadripper (Jun 23, 2008)

New said:


> I would like to ask some off topic question..And the question is how to get free .co.cc free domain.I went to that site and it asked to pay $88 for one year registration..I am confused..



its easy man ... go to www.co.cc i just did ma site on free hosting and free domain ..


----------



## xbonez (Jun 23, 2008)

awake as usual


----------



## goobimama (Jun 23, 2008)

Shuru ho gaya?

----

lagta hai bandh bhi ho gaya....


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2008)

*i81.photobucket.com/albums/j203/moxieYcholula/cookies.jpg
anyone remember this movie ?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ Lol!!! :d :d :d


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 23, 2008)

good morning


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh Oh ! the night is growing on me
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/chihiro3.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

hmm...


----------



## xbonez (Jun 24, 2008)

i'm asleep


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 24, 2008)

Joined the club!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 24, 2008)

Mod Goobi reporting


----------



## xbonez (Jun 24, 2008)

still asleep


----------



## goobimama (Jun 24, 2008)

Deleted my first spam threads  Not bad! Not bad!

Time stamp: 4:30 a.m.


----------



## utsav (Jun 24, 2008)

Hai Hai sir  now i gotta sleep.  birds r chirping


----------



## shantanu (Jun 24, 2008)

signing offf.................


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2008)

BSNL retards. I had sum line problems so wasnt able to visit the forum recently I m gonna kill them all


----------



## narangz (Jun 24, 2008)

^^Stop being a psycho. Sir goobimama is the new sheriff in the town.

Bang Bang Bang


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2008)

Ahh! Night again. My powers are returning.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

I was here.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 25, 2008)

I am sleeping.


----------



## utsav (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol. I slept at 4am and woke up at 6 am . Whatta nice sleep


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 25, 2008)

sleeping right now


----------



## din (Jun 26, 2008)

Uncle reporting ... 

But going to sleep soon !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Uncle 

Today I am going to stay awake. For a l00000ng time.
I already slept yesterday long enough for two nights.

Need to catch up on unfinished home work and some downloads.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 26, 2008)

as always....


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2008)

Reporting in. Btw, hows Junior Din doing?


----------



## hellknight (Jun 26, 2008)

Morning Guys! Lots of work to do with a Broken Leg... Lots of downloadig to do esp. openSUSE 11. I think that I'll convert to BSNL Unlimited Plan.. (currently on Home 500).. it would be like riding a Luna after zooming on Pulsar 220!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ Do NOT do that! My friend is currently miserable with his switch to 256kbps. And, they don't allow you to change your plan for 3 months, so he is stuck with that. You can download twice as much in the six hours of 2mbps than a whole 24 hours of 256kbps... 
(Just remember to restart your router after 2 and before 8. Very important this)


----------



## shantanu (Jun 26, 2008)

abe mod ho ke spamming karta hai ! tere ko ban karu kya  lol

going to sleep


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 26, 2008)

can't sleep till night.
lots still left to write


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 26, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Morning Guys! Lots of work to do with a Broken Leg... Lots of downloadig to do esp. openSUSE 11. I think that I'll convert to BSNL Unlimited Plan.. (currently on Home 500).. it would be like riding a Luna after zooming on Pulsar 220!


dataone ul1350 is good option, 512kbps speed


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 26, 2008)

m off to sleep


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ Sharam aani chahiye! At least don't announce that you're sleeping at such a disgraceful time! Not in the insomniacs thread at least...


----------



## hellknight (Jun 26, 2008)

+1
This is morning time on this thread.. what the hell is he doing on this thread?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2008)

40 mins to go. Our time is coming. Rejoice, fellow beings.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 26, 2008)

just had a cup of tea.. now off to work


----------



## din (Jun 27, 2008)

Reporting ...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 27, 2008)

me gonna wake up too


----------



## din (Jun 27, 2008)

Junior was crying. Went downstairs. Everything ok !

Hes fresh now, seems hes gonna lead this thread soon 

Real insomniac. Sleeping all day and up now !!


----------



## adi007 (Jun 27, 2008)

lol funny thread..
I am always awake till 2-3 AM but had not yet replied in this thread..

Agent adi007 ,Indian Secret Service reporting 
Beware i am watching all the members in digit and what they are downloading...so don't download anything illegal


----------



## hellknight (Jun 27, 2008)

Day begins in 7 minutes ( i mean when BSNL retards give us free hours)
Reporting time 1:53 AM


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 27, 2008)

Superb touch from Fabregas !!! Spain up by 2 goals !!!


----------



## din (Jun 27, 2008)

Going to sleep, bye bye


----------



## hellknight (Jun 27, 2008)

Damn it.. I wanted Russia to win..


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 27, 2008)

I too wanted russia to win. . .


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just had some Chikku ice cream. Fed the Small Cat some as well. Was good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 27, 2008)

> *by goobimama*Just had some Chikku ice cream. Fed the Small Cat some as well. Was good.



I got up around the time u posted that  and u fed ur cat whilst i fed my dog sum biscuits


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't you know the rules of this thread? 

*1. No posting in this thread after you have woken up.
2. No posting before 12:00 a.m.*

And some additional ones:
3. No posting in here if you are not an insomniac. 
4. No posting if you waste biscuits on dogs.


----------



## din (Jun 28, 2008)

Back again. 

LOL, new rules are great  Goobi, so cat is ok rt ?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 28, 2008)

Reporting back. Long night ahead.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 28, 2008)

Another day (night) with a broken leg.. Reporting Back guys.. its raining here in Himachal and the weather is cool at 22 degrees.. will be a cool night yaar...


----------



## din (Jun 28, 2008)

It rained for sometime, monsoon. Off to bed. C yah


----------



## hellknight (Jun 28, 2008)

itni jaldi bed pe!!! shame on you.. you're not following insomniac's rules..


----------



## din (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL, no jaldi. Will wake up within 2 hrs. Junior up every 2 hr !


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## fun2sh (Jun 28, 2008)

mere Kal exams hain and i am returning to digit's insomniacs group after a very long time. 

i am forgettin each and everything i hav prepared and dogs r bakin like mads outside my house.

full tension


----------



## shantanu (Jun 28, 2008)

cool
its just 2:53


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2008)

Shantanu! You there? Cool...


----------



## shift (Jun 28, 2008)

shantanu: nice avatar


----------



## hellknight (Jun 28, 2008)

Reporting time 03:20 AM


----------



## shift (Jun 28, 2008)

04:25 Am


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2008)

I see no one stays up these days... all are going to sleep early. What's the problem?


----------



## shift (Jun 28, 2008)

forgot to buy maggi.........am so hungry


----------



## hellknight (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey.. I'm also a great Maggi fan.. i have maggi here but i can't prepare it because of a broken leg.. damn it..
Reporting time.. 4:57 AM
@goobimama..
Hey mod i'm awake yaar.. tell me something about Final Cut Pro..
Or why don't you and Araya start a thread about the awesome Final Cut Studio..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2008)

Somehow I've lost it for Maggi. Just can't have it. Now I just cook some food if there's nothing around. 

As for Final Cut Pro, it may be awesome, but I don't know how/don't need to use it so how can I have an opinion about it? Do share your thoughts on the same in the apple thread though


----------



## karmanya (Jun 28, 2008)

I know what you mean. The last time i liked maggi was like 3 years ago. though i do use it to make a nice noodle soup.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 28, 2008)

Reporting time 05:57.. 
Dad woke up.. he'll kick my a$$ for not sleeping despite of illness..
I'm starving..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 28, 2008)

hmmm.....stayed up all the night but as was doing my roject wasnt able to report here, so m doing it right now. Now i m again off to school


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Reporting time 05:57..
> Dad woke up.. he'll kick my a$$ for not sleeping despite of illness..
> I'm starving..


Just show your dad how Uber:k00l this thread is and I bet you he's gonna be the one who's up all night!


----------



## hellknight (Jun 28, 2008)

then i'm never gonna show this thread to him. I don't want that he should be awake whole night and seeing what i do whole night  
Reporting time 06:34


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ Don't worry I'll threaten to ban him if he interferes with your personal life 

The birds have finally stopped chirping outside. The day has begun for humans, the night begins for the insomniacs.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 28, 2008)

ha ha ha .. *new mod, new powers*
ah.. beautiful morning (night) here in HP.. cool 20 deg.. i think i'll be awake for another hour and will have dinner... BSNL free download hours will stop in 22 minutes.. damn it.. openSUSE 11 has still 1GB+ to go..
Reporting time 07:38.

reportin time (& possibly sleeping time) 08:43

Gotta sleep now.. good night fellow insomniacs..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 29, 2008)

Sab so gaye kya? Wake up, peoples!


----------



## New (Jun 29, 2008)

I am here...


----------



## hellknight (Jun 29, 2008)

me too here. i didn't posted coz my 4 posts would have merged..
anyways good morning to fellow insomniacs


----------



## Pathik (Jun 29, 2008)

Ummmm.. Hello guys!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 29, 2008)

umm...Remember the titans.Awesome movie.just watched it. 

now movin to sumthing else.


----------



## adi007 (Jun 29, 2008)

hmmmm....
007 in search of new case ....


----------



## goobimama (Jun 29, 2008)

^^ Someone stole my candy! Can you find it for me please?

Actually, on a more serious note, anyone here know how to track down who is sending an email and stuff like that?


----------



## hellknight (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey goobi, you might wanna see this video..
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-2C2gb6ws8&amp;feature=related
This is awesome stuff
Reporting time :- 1:39


----------



## goobimama (Jun 29, 2008)

Dude I got every keynote from 1997 till date. That is certainly included in one of them


----------



## Pathik (Jun 29, 2008)

What do you mean by tracking down an email?


----------



## hellknight (Jun 29, 2008)

can you mail me those keynotes?? I would be highly grateful to you dude, I'm a big fan of Steve Jobs!!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 29, 2008)

@pathiks:
. There is this mailing list thing.
. There is one guy posting bad stuff
. It is suspected that one of the suppositively good members is posting this stuff from another email ID or something.
. Need to know if that bad guy's location/id matches that of one of the good guys.

_*Knowledge of who it is will help protect the forests of Goa which are being destroyed by mining activities. _


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 29, 2008)

Going to sleep  , already consumed alprax 2 tabs ...


----------



## Indyan (Jun 29, 2008)

Currently downloading : Where the hell is Mat? (hez a game developer who decided to go on a around the world trip).
Its a supercool video. Would definitely bring a smile to your face. 
And oh yea, the background song is in bengali.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 29, 2008)

Gonna sleep now. After one final thing to do.


----------



## shift (Jun 29, 2008)

4:16AM................. eyes are still opening like dead fish


----------



## hellknight (Jun 30, 2008)

arey aaj sab so gaye hain kya?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

I am in for this night. Need to complete homework. 
The last time I did this, about half a week back, I ended up feeling dizzy and hallucinating, with me being only half concious during classes. But tomorrow I am taking precautions.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 30, 2008)

Just got rudely woken up by a rough asthma attack. Wont be able to sleep for the next couple of hours


----------



## Pathik (Jun 30, 2008)

/me is doing some serious thinking


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

/me is listening to lots of Iron Maiden songs


----------



## Laughingman (Jun 30, 2008)

New to Thread Not an Insomanic or maybe

Tum Log Is Threat main kya bat karte rehte ho

Main to kisi ke answer ka wait karne ki bajaise Multiplayer game khel na pasand karonga [SAUERBRATEN]


----------



## hellknight (Jun 30, 2008)

and i'm downloading OpenSUSE 11 from the internet, its almost 90% done..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

^^I too am going to begin OpenSuSE download. I hope the link is fast.

I am going to get rid of my current, rather long signature...



			
				My Signature said:
			
		

> Adicted to Urban Terror
> Adicted to Linux Power
> Adicted to BhelPuri Eating
> Adicted to FanBoy Bashing
> ...



And get something else...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2008)

Just so you guys know I will be awake although offline for most part. My net is down and I dont get good range at my place to do any iPhone surfing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Just so you guys know I will be awake although offline for most part. My net is down and I dont get good range at my place to do any iPhone surfing.


why don't you use your iMac or MacBook then ?

PS: how is my new profile ? I changed the user title, siggy and location.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 30, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Just so you guys know I will be awake although offline for most part. My net is down and I dont get good range at my place to do any iPhone surfing.



Dont lie, dude. Sleep if you want to.  .You wont be removed from the club.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2008)

What part of 'my net is down' is not clear here? Anyway, thank god you changed that siggy of yours. That spelling mistake was killing me, little by little, everyday.


----------



## Faun (Jun 30, 2008)

oh oh



> Adicted to Urban Terror
> Adicted to Linux Power
> Adicted to BhelPuri Eating
> Adicted to FanBoy Bashing
> ...


oh


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

T159 said:


> oh oh
> 
> oh


whats there in a missing 'd' ?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 30, 2008)

Medieval lyrics as well. 
Goobi, missed that.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2008)

Well apparently the net is pretty fast even with the bad reception. Anyway, gautham, there is nothing wrong with a missing d in a single post or an email. But when I see spelling mistakes in something as repeated as a siggy or a blog profile, it kills me a bit. I mean, it doesn't takeich effort at all checking for typos in such a small but prominent bit of text. Anyway, I'm still alive and that's what matters!


----------



## hellknight (Jun 30, 2008)

@Metal
Dude, i'm downloading the 32-bit release, although I've AMD Athlon 4400+ X2, I hope it doesn't makes a big deal than installing 64-bit one. What do you say?
Reporting time : 01:52 AM

Reporting Time :- 4:53 AM
Damn it.. where the hell are all insomniacs? 

Reporting time :- 06:00 AM
Only one insomniac keeping the spirits high of this thread  rest all are asleep


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

@hellknight: no need to PM yaar...

I won't be sleeping till evening.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh that's gr8.. i thought ki main hi laga hoon report karne no one reporting so i thought lets PM yuo, sorry if i distrubed you..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2008)

was working on writing some articles. Finished three drafts tonight itself. Very happy. 

As for Gautham, instead of reporting in here I see he is reporting spammers   good job!


----------



## hellknight (Jun 30, 2008)

Reporting time :- 07:22 AM
@gobhi pulao, dude, did you called me spammer, come on yaar, i guarded this thread like a "chowkidaar" all night long..

Sleeping time :- 09:07 AM


----------



## din (Jul 1, 2008)

Reporting .. Was finishing some work.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

@hellknight: I was talking about gautham reporting spam threads. Wanted to reply during the day but didn't want to ban myself.


----------



## utsav (Jul 1, 2008)

Arey Dhobimama kaise ho  mujhe toh sab bhool gaye.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 1, 2008)

reporting time : 1:13
Heavy rains in HP, temp dropping to lovable levels


----------



## Pathik (Jul 1, 2008)

1.25. Baaah!


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

oh oh


----------



## Pathik (Jul 1, 2008)

^wat? BTW, you Germophobic??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 1, 2008)

The cranberries(the rock music band incase you nerds are wondering) are kinda good,me like them.

/me goes to sleep.


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

^^got animal instincts ? its teh best
and if u liked the female singer then chekcout her new independent album Are You Listening? by her (Dolores O'riordan), she looks like Kate Becky 



Pathik said:


> ^wat? BTW, you Germophobic??


oh oh (watch Spirited Away, u will understand what it means, its the wisdom of life)

Yeah me Germophobic too, Don't eat Fast food and don't go on shaking hands with everyone etc.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

utsav said:


> Arey Dhobimama kaise ho  mujhe toh sab bhool gaye.


Pappu, no insulting a mod okay?


----------



## Indyan (Jul 1, 2008)

first you create a mamu type username, and then u expect not to be insulted!!
Height of optimism.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

This is the weirdest of things. On Saturday morning suddenly my net connection stopped working. I called up the BSNL office, they came in the evening, tried all kinds of stuff. Then sunday went by, and again the guys came on Monday. Now tomorrow the head of the department is supposed to come here to check the connection to see what's happening.

Then suddenly an hour ago I realise my router had reset itself.  . Gotta make sure I call up Mr. Phadte and tell him the net 'automatically' started working 

@Indyan: At least I'm not stuck with a crappy name....

--------------
No forum activity since 3:31??? 
Edit: Okay something weird is going on here with the forum....


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

oh oh
am trying to burn openSUSE 11


----------



## hellknight (Jul 1, 2008)

*Subah Ho Gayi (goobi) maamu*

@mamu.. the same thing happened to me once.. I also called one of the seniors at my home and when before he came I'd discovered the problem and the net was working.. So i just removed Windows' entry from the bootloader of OpenSUSE and told him that I use this OS (Linux), he just said he can't assist me with it..  my trick worked.. and he went

Reporting time :- 04:51 AM

@T159..

All the best with OpenSUSE 11.. I installed it today and discovered that Compiz sux on KDE 4 even with 8600 GT, its slow dude, install compiz on GNOME and it will not slow down..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy smokes its 5 already!


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

hellknight said:


> @T159..
> 
> All the best with OpenSUSE 11.. I installed it today and discovered that Compiz sux on KDE 4 even with 8600 GT, its slow dude, install compiz on GNOME and it will not slow down..


am not using compiz. wanted a KDE distro and it serves well...IMO. writing this post from OpenSUSE 11


----------



## hellknight (Jul 1, 2008)

Reporting time :- 06:01 AM
@T159 Congrats dude...
Me too on OpenSUSE 11 right now, it rocks yaar.. but are you able to write on your FAT 32 partitions of Windows.. I can create a folder there.. but can't copy stuff from external drives directly there..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

Bahar ujwal ho rahi hai. Small cat peeche so raha hai. Milind soch raha hai..."kab so jaaoo..."

^^ Not bad for a konkani speaking nitwit eh!


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Reporting time :- 06:01 AM
> @T159 Congrats dude...
> Me too on OpenSUSE 11 right now, it rocks yaar.. but are you able to write on your FAT 32 partitions of Windows.. I can create a folder there.. but can't copy stuff from external drives directly there..


i don't have fat partitions, only ntfs and ext3.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 1, 2008)

aapki hindi main sudhar ki zaroorat hai, ujwal ki jagah agar aap ujaala likhte to kahin behtar hota, small cat ki jagah aap ko chhoti billi likhna chahiye tha. baaki sab kuch ek dam thik hai.

  

Reporting time :- 06:31 AM
Can't sleep, will have to meet the Doctor today..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ Uh...his _name_ is Small Cat... he is pretty big size wise...

And why you wanna meet the doc? Pregnancy test?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 1, 2008)

^^they don't need docs for that anymore,hehe.

i slept less than 3 hours,:S.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 1, 2008)

arey nahin yaar.. you see i've a plaster on my leg.. so weekly checkup of the broken leg you know..

Reporting time :- 06:56 AM


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey! Goobi has just walked in through my window and into the house. He uses it like some kind of highway or something.... (Goobi here is the cat, although _not_ Small Cat)

So, its already past 7 and I didn't do any work today!


----------



## din (Jul 2, 2008)

Reporting but going to sleep soon


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

oh oh


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2008)

morning guys


----------



## Pathik (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh oh oh


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 2, 2008)

ahhhh!!! regaining my powers with rain  it feels so good to be reporting in this thread after soo many days, i just hate schoo l but tomorrow is a holiday coz of parent-teacher meet  yay! so back to work in night


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

I see all the ladies have gone to sleep today. Are there no men left in this forum?


----------



## Indyan (Jul 2, 2008)

Me here till 4:00


----------



## iMav (Jul 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I see all the ladies have gone to sleep today. Are there no men left in this forum?


The men have gone to sleep with the ladies  The remaining are posting in this thread.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2008)

@iMav
that was marvellous


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

That was so good that I was afraid of posting here again


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

oh oh 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/cat8su.jpg


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2008)

@T159
Your Cat??
Reporting time : 3:31


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 2, 2008)

feel good, nothing like a shower at 3.


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ 
no, goobi's cat, caught froom "google street"
another capture:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Cat1.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080701-xn8932qfhyn5qsyypq3qwa5njr.preview.jpg

No way!


----------



## Indyan (Jul 2, 2008)

hmmm


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2008)

cool cats guys, i don't have one, my parents are against them.. 
I just downloaded the iPhone Guided tour from Apple's site. Its great. Check it out.
Reporting time :- 04:34 AM


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

am feeling better now


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

Just discovered a nice podcast on iTunes Podcast directory. Just Vocabulary. I think I'll follow it and see if it improves my language.

And yeah, still alive.

@hellknight: Small Cat has been awarded the softest cat award by the Cat Association of India (CAI)


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2008)

@goobi
cool, zaire (congo) to you man 
5:13 AM


----------



## shantanu (Jul 2, 2008)

going offline now.. sleep time


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2008)

Reporting time :- 06:38
Well.. Konqueror is a pretty good browser.. I've always underestimated it.. but actually it rocks..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

Goodnight boys. See you tomorrow. Same time. Same thread.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2008)

gotta sleep now.. aankhen band ho rahi hain..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

A last goodbye wouldn't hurt ...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 3, 2008)

_is now listening to_ *Wake* _by_ *Linkin Park* from *Minutes To Midnight*


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy mother! I woke up at 5:30 p.m. today! This is bad. Gonna sleep early today by at least 6 a.m.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 3, 2008)

watching *Family Guy* episodes (season 2, ep3)


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

rob zombifying now, oh oh


----------



## hellknight (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not feeling well today.. I may sleep anytime between 2-3 a.m.
Sorry fellow insomniacs


----------



## shift (Jul 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Holy mother! I woke up at 5:30 p.m. today! This is bad. Gonna sleep early today by at least 6 a.m.



me too...........woke up at 6:30PM ..............lol


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

you all die !
me woke up at 7pm


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> you all die !
> me woke up at 7pm


Suddenly I feel really good about myself!


----------



## utsav (Jul 3, 2008)

I am awake from the last 34 hrs .gotta sleep now  .my full body is paining  xcept head


----------



## shift (Jul 3, 2008)

utsav said:


> I am awake from the last 34 hrs .gotta sleep now  .my full body is paining  xcept head




drink RED BULL............lol


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

Wazzup hungry peeoplles!


----------



## rollcage (Jul 3, 2008)

hey guys .. whats up..

Its 6.39 AM .. now beat that ... I just wonder am I competing to god to change the rules or what.

I just cant sleep during the nights .. I sleep all day almost .. thats what I thinking killing me slowly ..

I am getting hungry lets go to the kitchen now .. lets see what junk food i can pickup.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

Babu boy. I'm still here... As for my hunger, mom has just woken up so she's making some snack for me


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

w00t!
I woke up at 6:30 today, and I screwed up big time. I wanted to wake at 2:00 because I needed to start sabayon download.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

^^am downloading Arch  now


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^am downloading Arch  now


you need to DOWNLOAD arch ? I don't call getting files less than 1GB downloading


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

^^thats blasphemy 
your ISP will charge you for not so called downloading too


----------



## Pat (Jul 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Oh we have plenty of girls around here. You can identify them by their green usertitle colour


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 3, 2008)

hmmmm...........i am so sad i am not an insomaniac anymore ( i just hate school. i wanna stay at home and be an insomaniac  I think i am the youngest insomaniac at the age of 13. Is that true ????


----------



## narangz (Jul 3, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Just discovered a nice podcast on iTunes Podcast directory. Just Vocabulary. I think I'll follow it and see if it improves my language.



How can I download it? Link or instructions plz.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

hey fellas.. how's life.. me back again to insomniac thread
@Metal.. suggest some Linux distro yaar.. tried all major ones in Virtual Box.. currently running OpenSUSE 11.. some one good.. but not heavy download..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

hellknight said:


> hey fellas.. how's life.. me back again to insomniac thread
> @Metal.. suggest some Linux distro yaar.. tried all major ones in Virtual Box.. currently running OpenSUSE 11.. some one good.. but not heavy download..


Arch
There is this arch fever going around here. It started for me 4 months back, but only now am I considering REALLY installing it. Many others installed it. praka123, T159, FilledVoid, kalpik, etc.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

virtualization sucks  !try on real!


----------



## Pat (Jul 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Arch
> There is this arch fever going around here. It started for me 4 months back, but only now am I considering REALLY installing it. Many others installed it. praka123, T159, FilledVoid, kalpik, etc.



How dare you not mention me


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> virtualization sucks  !try on real!


Stop living in the days you still had hair on your head 
This is 2008.


Pat said:


> How dare you not mention me


I used the word _*etc*_


----------



## din (Jul 4, 2008)

I eat noodles very rarely. Not a fan. But had to eat in the evening as theres no other option, now I am not feeling hungry  

Up and sending some emails to clients. Junior sleeping peacefully !!!

Hi to Cat  When you came back, Rohan is gone for a vacation


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

@metal.. 
Ok dude.. me downloading it tonight.. will try it in virtual box
BTW i tried Minix yesterday.. today I'll learn how to install GUI in it

and any of you tried BSD??

where the hell is Goobi today, banning someone I guess


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

I am enjoying my "new" PC  (upgraded mobo and procy) on Debian GNU/Linux.sad news is my 80GB sata died agaiN!  given for RMA.

In other news ,I am asked to attend 6:00 AM Qurbana in church.and I am not getting any sleep


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Pat said:


> How dare you not mention me


Who knew that think would backfire on me one day! Though its just as well, my hands are very soft and lady like 

And usually I would have *banned someone for posting outside the said timings*, but this was some good work on your part.

@rest of you: I'm here guys but no proper net connection (connects for like ten seconds each time).

@narangz: Well my net connection might prevent me from getting you that URL. Just have to go to iTunes store, and search for "Just Vocabulary". Every day the guy puts out a new episode with like two words. Really well done (although his first few epics are very amateurish  )


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 4, 2008)

i am hungry!!
but nothing to eat


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

Meee hungry too.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

I just had delicious Kofta curry... Will eat an omellete near about 3 am..
Does any of my Open Source fellas know how to access extended partitions through PC-BSD.. its cool yaar.. PC-BSD's software installaer .pbi is even better than Linux in some areas.. double-click. password .. insatalled..!!


----------



## din (Jul 4, 2008)

OK, off to bed ! C yah


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> i am hungry!!
> but nothing to eat





Pathik said:


> Meee hungry too.


me too


hellknight said:


> I just had delicious Kofta curry... Will eat an omellete near about 3 am..
> Does any of my Open Source fellas know how to access extended partitions through PC-BSD.. its cool yaar.. PC-BSD's software installaer .pbi is even better than Linux in some areas.. double-click. password .. insatalled..!!


/me kills hellknight and takes away his food.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

I thought a true blooded insomniac would be prepared for the long night ahead. This is not a one time thing you know! As for me, I've got dinner, as well as lots of snacks here and there. Currently having curds + Mango juice


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 4, 2008)

aye aye sir!


----------



## Pat (Jul 4, 2008)

Trying to install Hardy on my EEE


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

Wtf!!! Curds + Mango juice?? Dont they react to form some mutating compound?


----------



## shift (Jul 4, 2008)

me too am starving..............forgot to buy MAGGI again...........

but still got LAYS and GOODLIFE MILK..........


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

@Pathik, I don't think that they'll react..
Praka, Metal etc.. How about starting a BSD thread in Open Source Section..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Wtf!!! Curds + Mango juice?? Dont they react to form some mutating compound?


Dude trust me. This mango juice + milk or its products makes for some awesome stuff. And it even works with the mango juice one gets from those cartons.


----------



## acewin (Jul 4, 2008)

LOL, I am already eating things, so just caught up on you guys.
None of you can be insomniacs, because world is round and in soome part of eart there is morning, so when r u guys accompnaying me to South Pole, but do remember we will have to change our spot after some time


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 4, 2008)

Present Sir!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey this thread has a low activity since last two days... 
come on guys pump up the volume..


----------



## acewin (Jul 4, 2008)

I am joined to you hellknight


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

/me yawns


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

still awake


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Listening to the good ol' awesomest of awesome tracks, _Drops of Jupiter_ by Train. Suddenly I feel like I'm 17 all over again!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

4:00 AM.. brahma-mahurat.. shud be bathing now.. can't bath.. f**ing plaster on leg.. damn..


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

removed ,reinstalled ,reconfigured pulseaudio setup on *Debian* Sid 

I am wondering will the other Operating Systems apart from *GNU/Linux* can boot and work normally ,if we change the hardware?

yes ,I upgraded my mobo ,processor and RAM 2 days back.then booted into Debian and Ubuntu both are working flawlessly! 

well if window$ and OS X(ofcorz not) can do this ,it will be gr8


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

^+10
Hey praka dude, i was wondering that if we all Tuxboys could start a thread or something on BSD OS's


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 4, 2008)

Downloading Guided tour of Iphone,i have set a Cron job to download via wget.

and now _signing off...._


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

@hellnight:good idea.
 BSDs are not yet so happy with a user point.stll needs a devel to use most of them(although OpenBSD is what I admire!) .pc-bsd is the buggiest I can think of. 

freebsd -u can experiment with- is a nice distro.bsd ports are gr8 pkg management system.

still , Linux has overgrown their existance  -to say frankly


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

Ya Linux excels over them.. but PC-BSD is the most suited for home users.. Just click and install every piece of software.. I tried FreeBSD 7.. installed it.. tried every hack in the book.. but couldn't see the GUI.. PC-BSD worked for me.. perhaps.. that's why I like it.. dunno about OpenBSD though..


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

^IMO ,PC-BSD is Buggy


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

^^ Can't we carry this over to the Open Source forum?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey mod you awake    i thought you were sleeping.. ok ok .. we're gonna create a new thread for BSD this evening.. you too are invited as Apple is also running BSD underneath


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2008)

acewin said:


> LOL, I am already eating things


OMG thats the end of world...lolz


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

OMG! I have to go....


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Hey mod you awake    i thought you were sleeping.. ok ok .. we're gonna create a new thread for BSD this evening.. you too are invited as Apple is also running BSD underneath


Yeah well I know that Apple runs some kind of BSD, but unlike Linux guys, I don't care what runs underneath. Anyway, I'm still here. Just had my dinner.


----------



## Laughingman (Jul 4, 2008)

reporting time 5:10
Going to sleep still 1 hour left


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::JUST A Thought:::::::::::::::::::


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey goobi.. you know i've a friend here.. once we were going to Manali in his Accent CRDi and he went to the filling station.. he asked the pumpboy to fill Rs.1000 petrol in the car.. the car stopped after few kilometers.. and you know he owns a Mac!! Isn't that amazing...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Same thing happened to me the other day! I was upgraded to moderator on some non-tech forum. Then one of the members there made a stupid joke. And I banned him and edited his posts to make it look like he was hurling abuses at one of the admins! Isn't that amazing!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

OMFG!! I slept at 4 and already awake at 6. Hello World!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

#include <stdio.h>
#include <conio.h>
int main ()
{
              printf("Hello Pathik"\n);
}


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

Thats wrong. You should ve returned some value from main()


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

yaar seriously.. 2-2 OS i mean coding on Linux and Windows.. It makes me forget what to use with main everytime.. this program is for Linux..


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2008)

^^very well, A+ (apart from compilation error)
make tree DB now in Berkeley DB


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

maaf karo bhai.. i'm not into programming.. badi mushkil se OOPS (object oriented programming) i mean c++ ka paper nikala hai pichle saal.. these are some of the few programs that i remember..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Two bears are having a bath. One bear says to the other bear, 'pass me the soap'. the other bear replies, 'what do you think I'm a radio?'


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

T is awake too.. Goobi, Gautham, Praka der?

OMG! Someone put him to sleep. Use force if required. We cant let such jokes in here.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

I forgot to mention. Before you crack this joke gather up a couple of folks and tell them to laugh their guts out on hearing the punchline. This will definitely fox the one person who is not in the loop making him/her feel like a dumb idiot.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

Holy Tux.. It started raining again here.. cool weather.. perfect for a sound sleep.. later this morning.. but first a good breakfast is dinner.. hey goobi.. Arya's blog is down on .Mac.. can you throw some light on this.. i mean.. did he moved to a new address?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

What's his .Mac blog url? Might be due to Apple moving all that stuff to MobileMe service...


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

*www.aryayush.com/

I think that this was the address of his blog..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

I am still awake


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

yo sidux.. arch at 95%.. any advise for me.. i mean any thing.. using Linux since last 3.5 yrs.. but you're exp. in arch so tell me what are the first thins to do..


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2008)

finishing some project work, got a demonstration today.
Wish me luck that they offer me a job offer too along with my project parteners


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

hellknight said:


> yo sidux.. arch at 95%.. any advise for me.. i mean any thing.. using Linux since last 3.5 yrs.. but you're exp. in arch so tell me what are the first thins to do..


ask FilledVoid, praka123 or Kalpik. They are Arch Gods.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91551

FilledVoid says reading beginner guide is enough. But please wait for me. I can't install arch till saturday and I need some company while doing so.


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2008)

^^i will write a guide today on my blog


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

chalo yaar.. sure i'll wait.... waise bhi i'm installing it in Virtual Box first.. won't risk OpenSUSE 11 (my fav) and you know the two other OS's for it.. 

@T159 All da best, and what exactly T159 means??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^i will write a guide today on my blog


I can write a sidux guide effortlessly.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

Everyone asleep now?? I guess so..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Almost... 

Well its just as well. I'm typing this from my iPhone lying in bed. Goodnight insomniacs. So when shall we meet again? Shall we say tomorrow 12:00 a.m.? Kewl!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

ya absolutely.. tomorrow, same time, same thread, different OS


----------



## utsav (Jul 4, 2008)

Am still awake


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

T, 3rd year project? Elaborate


----------



## hellknight (Jul 5, 2008)

Good morning guys, welcome to a nice Saturday morning.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 5, 2008)

GM.


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

hellknight said:


> @T159 All da best, and what exactly T159 means??


T has many meanings - Inspired from Torque (main protagonist in The Suffering), T the terminators, T invariably resembles someone's initial letter now (now thats coincidence).

159 - was the directory I used to hide games in DOS in the computer center for summer courses. press (Alt + 159 ), it gives a slanted "f"



Pathik said:


> T, 3rd year project? Elaborate


nope BE project, guess I can get an interview call this month  If lucky I will be selected and working soon instead of waiting for Wipro to send in joining dates in oct-nov late 2008.



MetalheadGautham said:


> I can write a sidux guide effortlessly.


k u win


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

Alert! Goobi is in the building!


----------



## iMav (Jul 5, 2008)

T159 said:


> T has many meanings - Inspired from Torque (main protagonist in The Suffering), T the terminators, T invariably resembles someone's initial letter now (now thats coincidence).


Abey kitna complicate karta hai bey! T159 koi 1980 ka prototype robot ka no. lagta hai.


----------



## utsav (Jul 5, 2008)

Building broke and goobi died 





dont ban me 4 this


----------



## Pathik (Jul 5, 2008)

Building evacuated. Preparing for detonation.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 5, 2008)

So here comes the end of digit building.. alas


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

Bomb detonated prematurely just as chief engineer Pathiks was taking it out of his pocket.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 5, 2008)

talli hua!


----------



## Pat (Jul 5, 2008)

Dint like Ubuntu on EEE, installing Arch.

Completed my first hardware mod on EEE..So feeling good


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

Cops tried to rustle me up on the way back. Little did they know that I've had the exact same conversation like 10 times now. 

"I'm a web designer and had to go to the office to send some important files. Yes, at this time of the night. Tell me sir, is there a rule against working at night?"

Just today my balance ran out on my iPhone. Or I would have showed them this thread just to make things more clear


----------



## hellknight (Jul 5, 2008)

Designing a presentation on Keynote.. is well.. like making a movie.. the effects are superb.. thank god my cousin is here for weekend.. and thanks to his Macbook.. but I don't know weather the effects will work on PowerPoint or on Impress!! Hey goobi.. help me out yaar..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

If you export to powerpoint all the mindblowing effects just turn into boring slides cause that is all that Powerpoint is capable of. Your only way of having a keynote presentation on Windows is exporting it as a Quicktime movie. You will need a good powerful notebook to play it though especially if you are working on a high resolution.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey thanx.. i just need to send this presentation to a friend who runs Vista.. I'll export the presentation in Quicktime format.. and then mail him.. thanx for the tip..

BTW can you tell me where can I find more tips on Keynote.. and my cousin wants to increase the RAM (Intel Core Duo, 512 MB RAM , 60 GB HDD, Combo Drive) to 1 GB.. can you tell me how can he do that?

Reporting time : 05:05 AM


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

Installing more RAM on a MacBook is really simple. Apple has a nice article on how to do it.. Even youtube is flooded with videos on upgrading RAM on a notebook.

However, I would advise him to go in for 2GB (1GBx2) for some awesome performance. RAM hardly costs anything these days and 2GB makes things really comfortable.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 5, 2008)

That was coooooool.. its so easy.. ya i was also telling him to go for 2 GB .. let me show this article to him when he'll wake up .. he's not insomniac.. working guy..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

I know he will say he doesn't need it, but tell him, this is advice coming from a macboy with a very similar configuration. 2GB makes a hell of a lot of difference. In fact, I don't know how he survived all along with just 512MB...

Just posted a wordpress theme "Zhovnya" on my blog.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 5, 2008)

Yaar.. actually he bought this Macbook in college days.. now he's at Bangalore with Infosys.. he works at the systems in the office.. uses his Macbook only to surf the net.. But  as soon as he wakes up I'm gonna tell him about your advice...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 5, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Designing a presentation on Keynote.. is well.. like making a movie.. the effects are superb.. thank god my cousin is here for weekend.. and thanks to his Macbook.. but I don't know weather the effects will work on PowerPoint or on Impress!! Hey goobi.. help me out yaar..


Dude,

PowerPoint hardly work on keynote and impress.
Impress effects hardly work on keynote or powerpoint.
Keynote effects hardly work on powerpoint or impress.

Heck, even OpenOffice linux can't recoganice linux KWord's saved .odt files properly.


goobimama said:


> If you export to powerpoint all the mindblowing effects just turn into boring slides cause that is all that Powerpoint is capable of. Your only way of having a keynote presentation on Windows is exporting it as a Quicktime movie. You will need a good powerful notebook to play it though especially if you are working on a high resolution.


Can an SWF export be possible ? That would be much more better I guess...



T159 said:


> T has many meanings - Inspired from Torque (main protagonist in The Suffering), T the terminators, T invariably resembles someone's initial letter now (now thats coincidence).
> 
> 159 - was the directory I used to hide games in DOS in the computer center for summer courses. press (Alt + 159 ), it gives a slanted "f"
> 
> ...


Turns out you aren'T The only person with T in his name 


T159 said:


> k u win


Win what ?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

Powerpoint docs open flawlessly on Keynote. Most of the stuff is left intact. Just that the other way round is not so much.

Quicktime allows you unlimited resolution video, with interactiveness of a real slideshow. I haven't tried the flash option though (yes, swf is possible). 

Although the best way I would say on a mac would be to start up a screen capture with something like ScreenFlow, and then simulate your keynote.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Powerpoint docs open flawlessly on Keynote. Most of the stuff is left intact. Just that the other way round is not so much.
> 
> Quicktime allows you unlimited resolution video, with interactiveness of a real slideshow. I haven't tried the flash option though (yes, swf is possible).
> 
> Although the best way I would say on a mac would be to start up a screen capture with something like ScreenFlow, and then simulate your keynote.


problem with video is that you need to control the speed or else you are doomed if you make any mistake. But if you use my favourite way in Impress, i.e, make a SWF of the final presentation, everything stays intact and runs the way it should.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

Well like I said, you can control the video with Quicktime. Its not just a plain-jane movie.

*img.skitch.com/20080705-thc7nm2tn1anetg51qg1jhaxt5.jpg


----------



## hellknight (Jul 5, 2008)

Tried exporting those presentations as flash.. all the transitions gone.. all the effects replaced by dissolve effects.. seems to me the best would be exporting them as QuickTime or getting a Mac for myself 

Ya.. i'm also using this feature of Keynote for QuickTime movies.. it is cool.. downgraded movie to CD-ROM quality 512x384 from 720p.. for the sake of size..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 5, 2008)

Pat, what hardware mod? And did you try normal ubuntu or some port?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 6, 2008)

hey what's up all of you.. lazy weekend eh


----------



## praka123 (Jul 6, 2008)

what is the meaning of "*Tee-petti-kolli*"


----------



## Indyan (Jul 6, 2008)

I have slept for only 2hours in last 24 hours!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 6, 2008)

ok i am again an insomaniac for today  reporting time 12:25 AM


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

Woke up at six today. Not good. Will sleep early today.


----------



## din (Jul 6, 2008)

not fully insomniac  Going to sleep now


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 6, 2008)

listening to N.E.R.D's new album


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello fellow creatures.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> listening to N.E.R.D's new album


.... and?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 6, 2008)

ok BSNL happy time to start in 7 mins.. need to re-start router


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

Just put an ice pack on my shoulder and then applied some Ice Gel. I've got tendinitis on my shoulder btw...


----------



## hellknight (Jul 6, 2008)

yo.. doing command line browsing via W3M browser in openSUSE 11.. this is great...


----------



## NauticA (Jul 6, 2008)

downloading fedora 9..
0.91 % remaining..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 6, 2008)

downloading a hell lot of stuff  leaving my PC and going to do homework


----------



## hellknight (Jul 6, 2008)

@ Nautica

Fedora 9 sux man, try OpenSUSE 11 its better. the KDE is not that responsive in Fedora 9 as it used to be before..


----------



## Pat (Jul 6, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Pat, what hardware mod? And did you try normal ubuntu or some port?



Ah..nothing great..Bought a qwerty keyboard for EEE (as the original one had german keyboard) and installed it.

I tried normal ubuntu but it kinda sucks. Wanna try arch now.but its going to be a little diffult


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

oh oh


----------



## Ph4x0r (Jul 6, 2008)

morning !


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ Not so fast sunny. For us it is still night. Only at 5 p.m. tomorrow will it be morning, where the Sunset, will be sunrise...


----------



## Ph4x0r (Jul 6, 2008)

aha


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey tomorrow I want some of you to make some spam threads using fake accounts so I can do some mod work. Past full day I did nothing but maybe merge a few threads here and there... this sucks. 

Or maybe I'll just ban this ph4x0r dude, being that he seems to have posted in this precious thread after waking up...


----------



## NauticA (Jul 6, 2008)

hellknight said:


> @ Nautica
> 
> Fedora 9 sux man, try OpenSUSE 11 its better. the KDE is not that responsive in Fedora 9 as it used to be before..



i went for gnome..


----------



## karmanya (Jul 6, 2008)

Good morning guys.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

_Hello Suhruthukkale, Sukhamaano? _


----------



## hellknight (Jul 7, 2008)

What's up guys


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 7, 2008)

sup dorks!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ Turned a year older and suddenly shana ban gaya hai kya?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

^learned hindi?  hindi may be similar to konkani ,I suppose  kyon shyane?ghodon par kaboo rakh


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

Well lots of people have said that my Hindi has improved. Although I can't speak it for nuts. And I take it that sentence meant hold your horses?

And no, Hindi is not similar to Konkani. Marathi is very close, but the Konkani accent makes it something very unique.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 7, 2008)

Namaste dosto. Shubh ratri


----------



## hellknight (Jul 7, 2008)

so what do you guys speak at home.. with your family and at work or college


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

^me?  Malayalam. turns my talk into hindi or tamil or may be kannada if the necessity arrives. (I can abuse very well in Tamil!it is one LANG which rocks for abusing ,ask any Tamilians  )


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

Parents - English
Brothers - Konkani
Neigbours - Konkani
Friends - English
College - English
Cops - Konkani (so they know I'm goan. I don't really look like one)

Its weird actually. Bunch of friends having a conversation and suddenly when I have to say something to my brother I just switch effortlessly to Konkani. Cannot, even though we've tried, to speak in english to each other.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

^So ,you are not exactly from Goa?


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

oh oh !


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

Born and brought up in Goa, so I'm a Goan.

Although I don't have much Goan blood. Seem to have inherited a lot of Parsi blood (I'm quarter parsi I think). Dad is Mangalorean. Its all yippadehoo!


----------



## Indyan (Jul 7, 2008)

I am trying to improve my Hind. so these days conversing ing Hindi with my friends a lot!
Man the most confusing thing in Hindi is gender.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 7, 2008)

And me :-
Parents - Hindi or Pahari (I'm from Himachal)
Lil bro - Hindi or English
Friends - Hindi, Pahari or English
Neighbours - Hindi
College - Hindi & English 
Girls - English   (if a girl talks in hindi, then hindi, if pahari, then pahari)
Cops - Pahari
Sardars - Punjabi


----------



## Indyan (Jul 7, 2008)

You folks seem to chat a lot with the cops ...


----------



## Pat (Jul 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> _Hello Suhruthukkale, Sukhamaano? _



Abbe speak either in English or Hindi 



Indyan said:


> You folks seem to chat a lot with the cops ...



For us, the best language to talk to cops (or rather pandus) is Marathi 

Mothertongue is Gujarati
Communicate with the world in English/Hindi (or broken German )


----------



## Pathik (Jul 7, 2008)

Hinglish for 90% cases
Ghinglish for the other 10%


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 7, 2008)

> Hello Suhruthukkale, Sukhamaano?


Sukham Thanne Sukurthae.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

Just purchased my first ever track on iTunes music store (after aayush helped me fund the account). Gotta say I chose an excellent track to start it off 

No more CDs for me thanks!


----------



## Indyan (Jul 7, 2008)

People in India use the iTunes store!!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

I got banned in a forum for using *getgnulinux.org as siggy 
Permanant ban that is!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

Indyan said:


> People in India use the iTunes store!!


Well Aayush mentioned that we must be one of the very few Indians to buy music from the iTunes store and that too using the wifi music store on the iPhone!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 7, 2008)

Just saw Hancock. Another dud. 6/10


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 7, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Ghinglish for the other 10%


WTF is Ghinglish?
Gujarathi + Hindi + English?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

^aww! another malayali?


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah. A fraud mallu to be more apt.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

^ I like your openness to approve the reality


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 7, 2008)

From the Fraud Mallu orkut community:



> ...mallus brought up outside kerala and whose malayalam is pathetic. if you get your ass taken about your malayalam every time u visit mallu land, if nosey and nasal relatives make you stick out like a sore thumb... then you'll fit right in.


Now, the Mallu I speak is not broken (in fact, its fluent Kannur colloquial). But I can take five minutes to read a word, and writing is out of the question. Besides these, I'm a cultural fraud too. And I really don't care about it either..


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 7, 2008)

> Now, the Mallu I speak is not broken (in fact, its fluent Kannur colloquial). But I can take five minutes to read a word, and writing is out of the question. Besides these, I'm a cultural fraud too. And I really don't care about it either..


Lol Once upon a time I would have fit in this group .But now I can read , Write and speak Malayalam.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ Any tips? I'm jobless anyway. Might as well learn something.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

Tandi nari Manselai?

@sreevirus: What's with the low post count?


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 7, 2008)

Hahahahahahaaaa... Though it's incorrect, I can understand that (actually it should be Thendi Naari). Enniku manasilayi. A Z-word and a C-word to you too goobi.

About the low post count. I wasn't really active here for a large part of the last 4 years. I'm trying to be, but things crop up everytime.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

Well you just just lend your userid to pathiks or praka and you shall have 1000+ in no time! And I know you are an irregular around these parts...


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh no. I would never consent to that.

I never really cared about post counts anyway. I was all against it in the early years of the forum coz some guys had this perception that post counts actually meant something superior. It took time for some to realize that it never adds any inches anyway.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 7, 2008)

hey isn't there any hindi speaking dude here??


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 7, 2008)

/me raises my hand


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

Main hoon na 
Ab toh hindi likhna band ho gaya hai. Kabhi kabhi mann karta hai ki Premchand aur Mahadevi Verma ki kuch kahaniya hi padh lu. Kitna maza aata tha dasvi kaksha mein. Gyaaravhi mein ganit chun liya, hindi ko pare kar diya iss kambakth duniyadari ke kaaran.

Kaha se kaha aa gaye hum. Kabhi aisa socha bhi nahi tha. Duniya ke saath saath hum bhi badal gaye. Bhooli bishri yaadein hi reh gayi hai ab.

lolz...hahaha


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey stop this Hindi stuff in this thread.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2008)

*Goodmorning Gentlemen ! I just woke up.*



goobimama said:


> Just purchased my first ever track on iTunes music store (after aayush helped me fund the account). Gotta say I chose an excellent track to start it off
> 
> No more CDs for me thanks!


Unless you want to some heavy economic, don't consider iTunes store unless you want only a song or two which are NOT singles from a particular album.

iTunes music is by propotion somewhat as expensive as the average high priced album, with the downside that its not encoded in a Lossless Audio Codec. This is EVIL. Unless Apple starts selling FLAC/WavPack music, or even music in lossless MP4, its pointless to buy songs from them.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

While I admit buying songs from iTunes is not exactly cheap, I still don't want to buy CDs. And since the iTS is the only big online store, I'm going to have to use it. As for being protected, it doesn't affect me so why should I care? Most of the new tracks are DRM-free/256kbits anyway so that is also taken care of.


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

^^320 bitrate is teh norm now !

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/fixthebike.jpg
lolz


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

Well which site offers such a large catalog while giving 320kbps music?


----------



## karmanya (Jul 7, 2008)

God damned tennis match got cancelled. hate the rain.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 7, 2008)

@T159
waah yaar.. tum to bahut achchi hindi bolte ho.. mujhe nahi pata tha ki tumhe bhi hindi aati hai.. bhai aap kahan se ho.. main to samjhta tha ki aap bhi dakshin bharat se honge.. agar aap sahi main dakshin bharatiya hain to main aapko badhai deta aapki hindi ke liye..

@goobi

Moderator bandhu.. aap hame hindi bolne ke liye is thread se vanchit nahi kar sakte hain.. hindi hamari matrabhasha hai.. 

  

How about creating a learn Hindi thread in this forum in the Tutorials section..?

@Metal.. 
Come on dude, i've a huge collection of original CD's.. once I ripped them in 256 kbps AAC, FLAC and ALAC (Apple Lossless). I couldn't really figure out the difference between them.. even though i listened them on my Creative EP 630 earphones.. 256 kbps on AAC is more than enought.. though I ripped my collection to 320kbps AAC or 320 kbps Ogg Vorbis..


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

hellknight said:


> @T159
> waah yaar.. tum to bahut achchi hindi bolte ho.. mujhe nahi pata tha ki tumhe bhi hindi aati hai.. bhai aap kahan se ho.. main to samjhta tha ki aap bhi dakshin bharat se honge.. agar aap sahi main dakshin bharatiya hain to main aapko badhai deta aapki hindi ke liye..


Am from uttar bharat


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

Still trippin'...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2008)

hellknight said:


> @Metal..
> Come on dude, i've a huge collection of original CD's.. once I ripped them in 256 kbps AAC, FLAC and ALAC (Apple Lossless). I couldn't really figure out the difference between them.. even though i listened them on my Creative EP 630 earphones.. 256 kbps on AAC is more than enought.. though I ripped my collection to 320kbps AAC or 320 kbps Ogg Vorbis..


You don't get the point. Lossless and Lossy audio sound the the same if you rip them and just listen to them. But if you want to mess with the audio, like taking samples from it, edit it in audacity, etc then re-transcoding it, the quality will suddenly appear to suck.

weather 320 kbps or 128kbps, all suck on re-transcoding to a lossy format.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah well for most of us who don't mess around with music, 256kbps AAC is mighty enough. I might want to mention that 256kbps AAC is equivalent to 320kbps MP3 in terms of quality. 

Also, I wouldn't want to waste space on my hard drive and iPhone by carrying huge lossless audio files...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Yeah well for most of us who don't mess around with music, 256kbps AAC is mighty enough. I might want to mention that 256kbps AAC is equivalent to 320kbps MP3 in terms of quality.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't want to waste space on my hard drive and iPhone by carrying huge lossless audio files...


mp3 is so ooooooooooold fashioned. and 1989ish 
use AAC, MusePack and Vorbis.

besides, if you buy lossless, you can use it in ANY medium after transcoding.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 7, 2008)

ya that's the one benefit of lossless codecs.. transcoding without losses.. but i don't think we'll like a 27MB lossless FLAC or ALAC song.. instead i'll go for a 7-8 MB 256 kbps AAC or Ogg Vorbis.. WMA is not that good and not well supported on mobile phones..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

Please not WMA! That format is so...ewwy. 

Anyway, I'm off to sleep now.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

good  morning guys!  !


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> (I can abuse very well in Tamil!it is one LANG which rocks for abusing ,ask any Tamilians  )



Did you forget Punjabi?   

Why you got banned at that forum?



goobimama said:


> Well you just just lend your userid to pathiks or praka and you shall have 1000+ in no time! And I know you are an irregular around these parts...



If praka gets password of some mod he'll ban all Windows & Mac users


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

@narangz : yes it is a business cat that doesnot fart  

Oye... Meinu vich Punjabi kaise bhooloon arey Rajbir bhraji


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Oye... Meinu vich Punjabi kaise bhooloon arey Rajbir bhraji



What exactly did you mean?  Please write in English or learn Punjabi from me


----------



## Pathik (Jul 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Well you just just lend your userid to pathiks or praka and you shall have 1000+ in no time! And I know you are an irregular around these parts...


I R L337 5P4MM3R !!


sreevirus said:


> WTF is Ghinglish?
> Gujarathi + Hindi + English?


Eggjacktlly


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 8, 2008)

I am suddenly remembering the Song *"Aaj Ki Rath"* From Don2 movie. Where the hell is everyone today ?


----------



## din (Jul 8, 2008)

here but going to sleep soon lol


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 8, 2008)

HOOOAHHHHH ... Staff Sgt. FIlled-Void Reporting for late night studies. Requesting permission to shoot the moron who came up with the most weirdest formulas ever for finding the Function Point Values in Function Point Metrics for Software Evaluation. 



> @narangz : yes it is a business cat that doesnot fart


The Silent ones are the most deadly!


----------



## iMav (Jul 8, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Requesting permission to shoot the moron who came up with the most weirdest formulas ever for finding the Function Point Values in Function Point Metrics for Software Evaluation.


I guess you are studying some crap. You aint' alone my friend.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 8, 2008)

njoying summer hols :d
havent touched a book for more than a month and it feels nice


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

Enjoying my new .Mac account. Just used Back to my mac to browse Aayush's Macbook. Neat


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2008)

Bored. Half vacation over and didnt do any mind blowing stuff yet.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 8, 2008)

another night.. still browsing the web with the cool stumble upon extension.. its cool.. hey goobi is there anything like stumble upon for safari


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

For the Mac? Yes, there is this thing called Stumbi... requires a $2 'donation' though...


----------



## utsav (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey dhobimama wassup  .btw u were saying u r a graphics designer. Whr u work?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 8, 2008)

cool..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

utsav said:


> Hey dhobimama wassup  .btw u were saying u r a graphics designer. Whr u work?


When did I ever say that? And my workplace is secret


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn. I downloaded 4.3GB of data, all for nothing. Due to an error which can't be corrected unless I have another 4.3GB of disc space free, I ended up Shift Deleting it and everything is gone for ever now.  Next time, I am going to use only PROPER download managers.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

Btw, I'm the king of spamming in this thread! Check out the latest statistics of this thread 

*img.skitch.com/20080707-gmyu3fg34kegp4756kip8rd7wu.jpg


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 8, 2008)

do any of you remember a animated series which was aired on ZTV during the same slot as disney hour, forgot the story but it contained a snowy place, hedgedogs and related things to a cold climate?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 8, 2008)

hey its me at #5.. i didn't expected that


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ I see you are trying to catch up with your stupid spam posts. Not so fast boy!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Enjoying my new .Mac account. Just used Back to my mac to browse Aayush's Macbook. Neat


WTF is .mac ?


----------



## Indyan (Jul 8, 2008)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.mac


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

www.mac.com soon to be upgraded to the most awesome of awesome internet services, MobileMe. Check out the guided tour if you don't believe me, and if you have extra bandwidth to spare...

It actually costs $100 a year for an account, but I found a 5 user family pack selling for $130 on Amazon.com so five of us got together and now each of ended up paying $20 each (with $50 being paid by the holder of the main account).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> www.mac.com soon to be upgraded to the most awesome of awesome internet services, MobileMe. Check out the guided tour if you don't believe me, and if you have extra bandwidth to spare...
> 
> It actually costs $100 a year for an account, but I found a 5 user family pack selling for $130 on Amazon.com so five of us got together and now each of ended up paying $20 each (with $50 being paid by the holder of the main account).


It doesn't sound too impressive to me. 
Especially at 100$ at an year.

But I think YOU got a great deal. 20$ for a 50GB/Month web account is DAMN AWSSOME.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 8, 2008)

ya it is. but family pack means people inside a home, isn't it goobi


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> It doesn't sound too impressive to me.
> Especially at 100$ at an year.
> 
> But I think YOU got a great deal. 20$ for a 50GB/Month web account is DAMN AWSSOME.


Well first of all there's push email, syncing of contacts, bookmarks, and all that. Then there's Back to my Mac service. iDisk. Photo storage, and none of that Flickr limited rubbish. And last, but not the least, is the awesome ajax web interface without any ads whatsoever. Although, I agree it should be more like $50 or something.

As for the family account, we each get 5GB of space, while the main account holder gets 20GB. A single user account gets 20GB of total space.

@hellknight: Doesn't have anything to do with a family (well maybe in the EULA). In our case it is myself, and a few others from the apple thread who have gone for it. I guess we are one big happy family! 

-----------

I say what's happening!


----------



## din (Jul 9, 2008)

Reporting....

in IRC now


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

I see din-uncle is always the first one to bump this thread… good morning sir.


----------



## din (Jul 9, 2008)

LOL, but I think I am the first one to leave this thread as well, I mean not a true Insomniac 

Good Morning Goobi. I tried to im you in yahoo messenger, seems you were away ?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

knock..knock hello? Is there anybody here ?


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

Main hoon na


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2008)

This is where we fight... This is where they die..
This is SPARTAAAAAAA.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 9, 2008)

Going to my relatives place. Would be without my PC or Lappy for 3-4 days


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 9, 2008)

> This is where we fight... This is where they die..
> This is SPARTAAAAAAA.


.........
Earn These Shields Boys!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2008)

Hayla Biju uncle.
BTW, Indyan, GPRS?


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

Opened my EEE completely for the first time..Needless to say I have "voided" the warranty


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

^asus service centre will repair eee pc na?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks like this thread is going to pose a threat to the current longest thread on this forum (the apple thread)…


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 9, 2008)

Pathiks said:
			
		

> sreevirus said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is Ghinglish?
> ...


Dude. Now I'm really curious. Write down a few sentences in Ghinglish will ya? I really want to know it.


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^asus service centre will repair eee pc na?



They will repair if needed, but not free of cost


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 9, 2008)

hello Insomniacs..,
what sup?
Tomm is my exam..... i think i should go back to studying


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

^^Lol! Aaj kal ke ladke..Go back and study dude!! I remember when I used to have any important exams, the cable(tv) connection would be cut-off for weeks and ye hain ki kal exam hai aur aaj surfing kar rahe hai


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

anybody here who are hardware suppliers.
I would like to know how profitable is the h/w wholesale business.

not the plumber wala hardware BTW , 

ps: see! brain works best @ night


----------



## Indyan (Jul 9, 2008)

me off now
gotta wake up at 4:30, otherwise would miss the train.
Would be pretty much inactive for next 3-4 days.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 9, 2008)

Damn.. it was raining whole night and the landline was dead.. no internet.. watched tv whole night though.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 9, 2008)

Yaaawn ... _Now_ I am feeling sleepy ..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

good morning you midnight freaks 
Iwoke an hour back and have been trying to finish some backlog of work.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

Gonna sleep early today. One really hot chick has asked me to reinstall Windows on her PC… so I gotta get up early (around 4 p.m.) for that


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Gonna sleep early today. One really hot chick has asked me to reinstall Windows on her PC… so I gotta get up early (around 4 p.m.) for that



Go and tell her that a mac would better match her looks


----------



## hellknight (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah.. one Macboy serving a Wingirl.. goobi.. go and install a Hackintosh on her system instead.. she'd be pleased and may even reward you


----------



## shift (Jul 9, 2008)

gudnight........fellow Insomniacs.....


----------



## vish786 (Jul 9, 2008)

hmm... so what go you guys drink in night to keep yourself awake ?


----------



## narangz (Jul 9, 2008)

Well yeah even I wanted to know what you guys eat at night? I need suggestions 

No junk food/maggi plz.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2008)

Water? Dude, Insomnia is in our blood. It cant be induced by drinking sh!t. 

_/me slaps vish786_


----------



## narangz (Jul 9, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Water? Dude, Insomnia is in our blood. It cant be induced by drinking sh!t.
> 
> _/me slaps vish786_



Haha  I guess he meant some kind of _madira_.


----------



## din (Jul 10, 2008)

Reporting.....

Goobi is back after his "install" it seems. Inspired by GX ?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

Namaskara Ellarigu...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

Heh heh… turns out there wasn't any problem at all. Just had some tea and chatted about… well 

Anyway, no, I'm not at all inspired by GX. I'm more of a sober guy (though everyone here knows as as the Goan drunk).



vish786 said:


> hmm... so what go you guys drink in night to keep yourself awake ?


The question, my friend, is what do we have to drink to go to sleep in the end. Or we be here 24/7!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

whenever I pay rupees for my drink bottles ,I always remember Goa/Mahe/Pondichery   @goobi : why dont you mail everyone of us bottles. we will fix your photo along with your cat next right of Ram


----------



## din (Jul 10, 2008)

Very sleepy off to bed ...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 10, 2008)

Watching *The Blo...****!! Bank job*


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 10, 2008)

Good evening .. I'll try to sleep soon today .. Gotta catch a train tomorrow early morn . ..


----------



## Pat (Jul 10, 2008)

*Japan's Apple fans queue days before iPhone 3G launch* 
Some people are really crazy  Anyways, wats up with all of you ?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

I rejected iphone from usa. I simply dont want it. but some other good fone?may be N96 ,but heard it is very costly unlocked


----------



## Pat (Jul 10, 2008)

^^ You rejected ?  Its not possible to get it from usa for use in India anyways. How about waiting for the new openmoko. Completely open smartphone. I have posted the news in Technology news section.


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2008)

Pat said:


> *Japan's Apple fans queue days before iPhone 3G launch*
> Some people are really crazy  Anyways, wats up with all of you ?


guess u didnt hear the PS3 story !


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 10, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^ You rejected ?  Its not possible to get it from usa for use in India anyways. How about waiting for the new openmoko. Completely open smartphone. I have posted the news in Technology news section.


Its available, and guess what
the only Distributor in whole of Asia is in Jaipur,Rajasthan


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 10, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Good evening .. I'll try to sleep soon today .. Gotta catch a train tomorrow early morn . ..


WTF! Yesterday Pally, now you? Abe I'm all alone on Yahoo/GTalk! *emoticons4u.com/sad/1050.gif


----------



## Pat (Jul 10, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Its available, and guess what
> the only Distributor in whole of Asia is in Jaipur,Rajasthan



Tell me more about it please..There are some people over ebay claiming to get you 3G iphone unlocked. How genuine is this one ?


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 10, 2008)

Pat said:


> Tell me more about it please..There are some people over ebay claiming to get you 3G iphone unlocked. How genuine is this one ?


here is the address of Distributor
IDA Systems Pvt Ltd

11 Uniara Garden,Jaipur
Rajasthan - 04
*www.idasystems.net/

seems, genuine to me.
but still i didn't vefiry the address
maybe i would visit that place and have a look at there.
but going by the pics, it does not look any great


----------



## Pat (Jul 10, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> here is the address of Distributor
> IDA Systems Pvt Ltd
> 
> 11 Uniara Garden,Jaipur
> ...



Lol! I thought you were talking about iphone 3g! Anyways, yea I agree..the design of openmoko is poor..However, it will be interesting to see how it shapes up.Good commercial success might mean newer models with newer and possible better design. Till then fingers crossed


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

yaar ,kyon ye log iphone pe aisa fida ho jaate hein?  get N96 ya!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2008)

k790i is also good n cheap


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello... hello...
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me...
Is there anyone home?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello Lasses.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 10, 2008)

I saw the documentary Taxi to the Dark Side a little while ago... I'm wondering if sleep deprivation torture will work on me?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

Ding ding ding! Still here. Sipping on some good ol' water...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

Is it good ? Its about Iraqi - US torture thingy na? Getting it now.
Goobi, you sure its just water? You sound high


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah. Sleep deprivation was just one of the methods. It was horrible the way they showed it. I wouldn't want to do it to worst enemy.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

Heh. Dont we have inbuilt resistance to it? Finally I know what I am good at.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, but you wouldn't want to be kept awake by burly guys kicking at your unmentionables.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2008)

Canción del Mariach this song from Desperado Movie rocks.. i want to pump up the volume high this time.. put my dad will kick me out of the home if i do so.. Damn..


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn I'm bored now. Will log off and read a book. (David Baldacci's Absolute Power)

See you guys tomorrow night. Good morning. Wet dreamz.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

Seems like everyone's out. So am I. Adios! Oui Oui.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 10, 2008)

Crap .. Cant sleep .. (


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

Still here...


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2008)

me too. listening music.. so goobi how was ur dat.. er.. installation?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

Not much to say about it. Not really interested in any case. Although I didn't have to install anything cause there wasn't any problem with the PC after all (and I had prepared a speech about the macs!). 

Anyway, what's happening today? Khana khaya?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2008)

gr8.. macs.. and what did she say.. 
nothing special today.. i think that plaster will me removed today.. i hope so.. food was nice last night..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

I didn't get to give the Mac speech cause the PC was fine... 

As for me I'm tripped out over MobileMe! I hope they make the transition soon so I can do some awesome web interfacing!


----------



## Ph4x0r (Jul 10, 2008)

Had to sleep.Leaving for delhi now !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 10, 2008)

morning


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I didn't get to give the Mac speech cause the PC was fine...
> 
> As for me I'm tripped out over MobileMe! I hope they make the transition soon so I can do some awesome web interfacing!



ya..mobileme is great.. i download the guided tour and i was stunned to see the gorgeous interface.. are they giving out trials too like they did on .Mac?


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2008)

oh oh...its easier to lie...to bear the weight and push into the sky...its easier to lie


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 10, 2008)

^whos haxxod your account?


----------



## narangz (Jul 10, 2008)

narangz said:


> Well yeah even I wanted to know what you guys eat at night? I need suggestions
> 
> No junk food/maggi plz.



You guys forgot to answer this.


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2008)

u need to starve to survive the night, though drinking helps a lot...lolz



The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^whos haxxod your account?


not me


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

Well me, Banana milk shakes, cold coffee, wafers etc.


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2008)

^^zomg....milk induces sleep


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

^^ I dont drink it to stay awake. I drink it to control my insomnia.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

I was asleep the whole day due to painful legs. Now my legs feel better and I decided to install ARCH.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Just shows how difficult it is to install linux. You need leg power!


----------



## Pat (Jul 11, 2008)

Sabayon failed to install again  Pissed off! Might go to sleep early today!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello, Here for a short break before I go studying again .


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

pantera ftw \m/

oh oh


----------



## utsav (Jul 11, 2008)

Severe thundershowers going on in here. The thunders are so strong it seems like an earthquake. I never experienced so intense thunders in my life. my full house is vibrating like hell. God save me


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2008)

\m/ Yo dawgs.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

damn.

#1. Can't install Arch.... YET! 
#2. Debian Xfce Sucks compared to Zenwalk Xfce


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^wat the fvkin problem installin Arch ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^wat the fvkin problem installin Arch ?


I need more time to read the doccumentation.
And it takes time to take down notes from it for use while installing.
My pen is also out of extra refills and Ink Pens are a strict NO NO for my system log book.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^should i post an intermediate how to on my blog (its nearly finished) ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^should i post an intermediate how to on my blog (its nearly finished) ?


well, the guide I think is enough for me. But its too much to grasp in such short time.

anyway, good night. I am going to sleep for an hour.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2008)

^ read this : *archux.com


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Alex just told me the time. Yep. Its 7 o'clock and I'm off. Goodnight folks.


----------



## din (Jul 12, 2008)

Reporting.

Goobi, mobileme is ok for you ?

Seems they launched iPhone 3G, but India - wait till September according to HT


----------



## Pat (Jul 12, 2008)

I have my fingers crossed as I am a prospective iphone buyer too i.e. if it does not intend to burn a hole in my pocket


----------



## Pathik (Jul 12, 2008)

Holla ladies. Long night ahead.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 12, 2008)

Reporting..
Downloading Linux-Xp trial now..
Linux is also coming in trial these days.. damn Linux-XP


----------



## karmanya (Jul 12, 2008)

Unfortunately my night is over. have tennis in 2 hours. watching house season 4


----------



## goobimama (Jul 12, 2008)

Taking time sending out emails about the change in ID. My God, Gmail Contacts has accumulated a lot of junk to go through!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 12, 2008)

hey goobi.. how do i sign up for the trial of Mobileme.. it isn't there.. it says that they'll notify me soon ASAP when it is launched..

@Din sir.. 
your baby is cho chweet.. I just visited your blog..
Is he sleeping or just insomniac like you


----------



## goobimama (Jul 12, 2008)

Din is NOT an insomniac. Calling him one brings shame to the term. 

As for the Mobileme trial account, apparently one requires a credit card to get one. And ankurboy got charged while he tried to! So don't attempt that now.

I got a trial account as well if you want to check it out.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 12, 2008)

ha ha.. so what's the URL of your MobileMe account.. I want to see the Photo Gallery interface that I saw in the guided tour..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 12, 2008)

Pity I don't know myself. I'll upload some pics and then let you know. my userid is the same as <<< so if you can figure it out from there...


----------



## hellknight (Jul 12, 2008)

hey its saying that the service is down.. leave it.. when you'll upload the pics then send me a PM


----------



## goobimama (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow! The service is really fast right now! Almost desktop class responsiveness! This is what I've been waiting for baby!

Here's the URL. Just dumped a couple of pics in there randomly. Don't read too much into it.

And here is my web gallery link.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 12, 2008)

Nicepics.. the gallery is the same as it used to be on .Mac..

and that bike is hot.. i came to know from a friend in Pune that they opened a showroom there.. you might wanna check that out..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 12, 2008)

The part of the gallery I was excited about was the web app. That is really smooth. Uploads really fast, and the interface is so fluid. Feels like a desktop client. 

As for the bike, well, I can only dream. Not going all the way to Pune to see one. In any case, my friend is buying some kind of R (not the R15) and he said I'll get to ride it whenever I want! I'm so happy for his success!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 12, 2008)

Must be a Yamaha R1 (999cc, 180bhp, 0-100 3.2s) or Yamaha R6 (599 cc,134bhp) both the bikes rock.. i'm so jealous of your friend


----------



## karmanya (Jul 12, 2008)

Tennis  match got cancelled this morning. Now I'm mad.
Incidentally, i'm looking to buy a new bike... the eco-friendly type. since my budget is a max of 10k any suggestions? Im a newbie- learning how to ride.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 13, 2008)

Burp... Erm.. *Bump..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 13, 2008)

Ey guys I'm coming to Mumbai. Will be there for one day (Monday). Am already meeting up with Preshit and Mehulved. Anyone else free for an ice cream or burger? The scheduled place for meet up is Malad.


----------



## angermanagement (Jul 13, 2008)

updated N73ME firmare to *v4.0812.4.2.1 21* 21/3/2008/ .this is the latest available. something mobiletv etc is shown.heck!what is the use 

my N73ME hanged for the first time today  .I have to remove the battery to escape the lock. then ,it was the microsd card which was the culprit. formatted it  and removed some unwanted progies. now OK


----------



## vish786 (Jul 13, 2008)

...came back from bed, couldnt sleep... sleeping is such a hard job


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2008)

^^unless you overslept or the bed is not comfortable


----------



## hellknight (Jul 13, 2008)

eh.. new pic T159.. and praka123.. what the hell happened.. was your account deleted by our mod.. goobi.. this is not fair yaar.. now he'll just raise a 1000 posts within a few weeks..


----------



## angermanagement (Jul 13, 2008)

I havent learned any lessons teached by any. kya karoo ....I am too old ,I think


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 13, 2008)

^^^
sad, your account was deleted
i know you will cross 1k mark shortly


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ Who says the old account is deleted? It's still there but he can't use it for some days.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 13, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^ Who says the old account is deleted? It's still there but he can't use it for some days.


+1


----------



## hellknight (Jul 14, 2008)

what's up bhai log


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

yo ssup ?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 14, 2008)

Bye ladies. Am off to watch some movie.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 14, 2008)

ladies?
please don't insult yourself


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> ladies?
> please don't insult yourself


----------



## Indyan (Jul 14, 2008)

Night Unlimited here I come!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 14, 2008)

Just saw Charlie Bartlett - 9/10.
Its friggin cool. Completely relatable.


----------



## anger_management (Jul 14, 2008)

seems I have to register alternate ids each day  .else ,unbanning original id is perfectly fine  (praka123).


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2008)

ddd


----------



## din (Jul 15, 2008)

Reporting ...

Just had a conf with client. Going to sleep soon.

Checked Mobileme with the temp account Goobi sent. Looks nice so far.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 15, 2008)

wassup homies


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 15, 2008)

Count me in too. Vacations are here. after that Final year of B.Tech. Right now just chilling watching movies, gaming and occasionally working on Minor Project


----------



## Pathik (Jul 15, 2008)

Watching Jaane Tu.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 15, 2008)

Piratebay down today ..??


----------



## Indyan (Jul 15, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Piratebay down today ..??



It seems so.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 15, 2008)

Time for a weird fact: Dolphins sleep with one eye open


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 15, 2008)

Crashing early. I'm bored studying . Hmmm Maybe Ill do a system update while I'm at it. Ill add a weird fact as well. 

"Women blink nearly twice as much as men."

Talk about who is hitting on whom..... .


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 15, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Piratebay down today ..??


It opens for me

I am backing up my Firefox & Thunderbird profiles over my email account.
their size around 200mb. so its taking lot of time


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 15, 2008)

apt-get update
apt-get dist-upgrade -d


----------



## hellknight (Jul 15, 2008)

zypper install mythtv


----------



## narangz (Jul 15, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Time for a weird fact: Dolphins sleep with one eye open



I got to know about it on Panchvi Pass


----------



## karmanya (Jul 15, 2008)

Worked on my wordpress blog this morning- I'm not sure how this works, i got a free co.nr domain, how do i get server space? and how do i link the two? any tips u guys?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 15, 2008)

Me staying up all night just for 2:00 AM downloads.. damn.. I am switching back to my gud ol Unlimited Plan.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 16, 2008)

# /etc/init.d/atd start
# at now + 1 minute
at> what's up insomniacs
Ctrl + D
# exit


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

^^which shell ?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 16, 2008)

ha ha.. koi nahi yaar.. just kidding..

perhaps C shell will be used though.. i never checked which one i use on Linux.. which one is the default on openSUSE ?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2008)

Bored.


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Bored.



Kyun ? Movies ka stock khatam ho gaya kya ?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 16, 2008)

@ pathik .. you bored man.. 
check out this *www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBVmfIUR1DA&NR=1


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

hellknight said:


> ha ha.. koi nahi yaar.. just kidding..
> 
> perhaps C shell will be used though.. i never checked which one i use on Linux.. which one is the default on openSUSE ?


Bash


----------



## hellknight (Jul 16, 2008)

thanx.. #!/bin/bash..i'm a moron.. i forgot this..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 16, 2008)

My hard disk (250 gb) full of songs and movies.. and i have no blank dvds..cant download..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2008)

Just saw Speed Racer. A bit kicked on.


----------



## v_joy (Jul 16, 2008)

hey... I was watching speed racer too...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh. Good.


----------



## karmanya (Jul 16, 2008)

Im waiting for my first episode of chuck to finish downloading. god damned internet shut off at 11 last night


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

*apt-get dist-upgrade -d*

Damn, the speed keeps varying. I think IIT Madras is getting a bit crowded now.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 16, 2008)

@ v_joy &  Pathik,

how was Speed Racer? Better than the animated series?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

time to burn some discs then (hopefully) install Arch


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm back! Yipeeee!


----------



## din (Jul 17, 2008)

Reporting ...



gary4gar said:


> I am backing up my Firefox & Thunderbird profiles over my email account.
> their size around 200mb. so its taking lot of time



Start using portableapps. Very useful while you upgrade / move / re-install. It need not be in a removable media. You can put in normal drive as well.

Just installed latest TB, then lightning extension, then google calendar extension - manage google calendar from desktop (through lightning) and finally tried webmail extension - downloading all hotmail, live.com etc account emails.

All good ! At least so far so good lol.

Hmm, Goobi is so fast today, didn't give me a chance lol.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3036/2675130154_a5f6b46ae3.jpg

^^ This guy certainly doesn't want to play insomniac-insomniac.


----------



## din (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL

Great pic


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2008)

Widescreen, definitely worth a watch.

Hello Goobi, Din, Metal


----------



## Indyan (Jul 17, 2008)

Creating my new xp disc with xp3 with nlite.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

damn. I was just _about_ to install arch when I found that the ISO is missing


----------



## din (Jul 18, 2008)

Reporting ....

Was finishing up some work. Will go to sleep soon (baby waiting lol)


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Insomniacs!


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3036/2675130154_a5f6b46ae3.jpg
> 
> ^^ This guy certainly doesn't want to play insomniac-insomniac.



The curled up cat kinda reminds me of the Firefox logo...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3074/2678003166_502b3842a2.jpg
Still sleeping…


----------



## praka123 (Jul 18, 2008)

was here.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 18, 2008)

Time for a weird fact: _An average house cat will sleep the majority of its life away. It's one of their most favorite activities and they are really good at it. Most cats will sleep about 16 hours a day, and some even more than that._


----------



## praka123 (Jul 18, 2008)

another fact :cat farts are fatal


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Time for a weird fact: _An average house cat will sleep the majority of its life away. It's one of their most favorite activities and they are really good at it. Most cats will sleep about 16 hours a day, and some even more than that._


Tell that to goobi. I personally don't know how he manages to sleep _25 hours a day_.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Tell that to goobi. I personally don't know how he manages to sleep _25 hours a day_.


I'll try that at 26:00


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

praka123 said:


> another fact :cat farts are fatal


Shame on you! Smelling cat farts!


----------



## din (Jul 18, 2008)

Ah monsoon rain. Best thing I can do is ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Goosh Neigh ...............


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

WTF! You guys smell cat farts and then rate them?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 18, 2008)

^+1000


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 18, 2008)

/me wuz here.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

^+100000000!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 18, 2008)

^Haha.. Aint as effective in Chit chat


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 18, 2008)

_Don't fall away, 
And leave me to myself
Don't fall away,
And leave love bleeding in my hands, in my hands again_

- Hemorrhage (In My Hands) by Fuel [Something Like Human]


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 18, 2008)

One exam down the rest to go!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 18, 2008)

has anyone here tried MySpace ?

I tried to register but it dosen;t seem to verify the CAPTCHA\??? codes . Ive tried almost 10+ times last night but only to get this

Incorrect  verification code. Please try again. 

WTF is wrong with this site? I signed up to a japnese forum within minutes..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

Fired up InDesign after many days. Feels like home again…


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 18, 2008)

*almost* got raped by arch linux


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 19, 2008)

_Why so serious ..? _


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2008)

oh oh


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 19, 2008)

HEATH LEDGER WAS AWESOME!!!! Bat, 8 pm City Center tomorrow it is! Be there or else....

 I can watch The Dark Knight 5 more times this week. Christopher Nolan ROXXX!!!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 19, 2008)

Yupp .. Im gonna leave early from office tomorrow ..


----------



## shift (Jul 19, 2008)

yawnnnnnnn........


----------



## Indyan (Jul 19, 2008)

wow.. was it really that great!
man what a stupid city I live in. Batman isnt airing anywhere. Neither is Kungfu Panda. I wanted to see both of them.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude. If you are a movie lover, The Dark Knight is one movie you should never miss. In my opinion, it not only is the best Batman movie, but it's also the best superhero movie ever made. It is really deep and dark. You can just feel the emotional turmoil in Batman. 

Every character played their part. And you have to really think a lot about all the dialogues. They're profound.

And Heath Ledger will always be remembered for his performance. Absolutely brilliant. The joker is pure badass. Not evil. He is bad. He just wants to do bad, just for the heck of it. Sadist? Nihilist? Yep. Everything bad. Heath Ledger went out with a BANG! Award-winning performance. Aaron Eckhart was also really good as Harvey Dent/Two Face, but it was the Joker who stole the show.

If you are a Batman fan, then you'll friggin love this movie.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 19, 2008)

*www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_dark_knight/
OMG!! This is probably one of the best rated super hero movies ever!! damn it.. i soo want to see it now.

Rajeev Masand : It's for the pleasure of watching films like this that reclining seats and giant screens were invented.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

Sigh I also live in a crappy area . I can't find Kung Fu Panda or TDK being aired anywhere . Well its exams also so Ill have to wait till the 28th. 

Been studying for exams. Did I mention that Data Warehousing puts people to sleep? I've had enough coffee to make the whole population hyper.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have my new blog/site up.(simply for the namesake  )

*prakashjose.com

..was confused earlier reg how to configure CNAME etctera ...OK ..site is Up ...Plain Vanilla


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

me missing this thread due to examinations


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

> I have my new blog/site up.(simply for the namesake  )
> 
> *prakashjose.com
> 
> ..was confused earlier reg how to configure CNAME etctera ...OK ..site is Up ...Plain Vanilla


Looking forward to some interesting posts .


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2008)

Dammit. Am I the only loser who hasnt seen TDK yet. All weekend shows were sold out. Ll see it tomo.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

No show in Goa.

@Pathik: WTF! No posting here during the day.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2008)

Oops yea. 
BTW, Chris Nolan (the genius) had made one more movie. Guess what, it was *Insomnia* 

Will be back at night.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

damn you guys... posting in the middle of the day


----------



## karmanya (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like I'll be joining your ranks only in spirit today- have a kinematics test tomorrow and need to study


----------



## praka123 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Namaskaram Vaanaranmare  *


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 20, 2008)

^^ what does it mean??


----------



## praka123 (Jul 20, 2008)

"Namaskar friend"


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2008)

brad sucks


----------



## hellknight (Jul 21, 2008)

Good Morning people.. what's up..


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> brad sucks


so do u.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

^^Hi jack
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fz9-gqwThQ
lolz


----------



## Pathik (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahoy!


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> so do u.


*www.jamendo.com/en/album/3798


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

Sigh..... Back to studies now. Loads to study before exams...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 21, 2008)

^^nice album,.Though your first recommendation is total trance crap,.


I r going to sleep,need to wake up at 8 tomorrow.:<


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ if it weren't for a budding *indian* artist, i would have thrown some alternative rock or metaaaal.

Btw you can find some free independent good music there, am listening to new albums on Rhythmbox Jamendo plugin


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey whats up guys ? I am looking for instructions to use the mirror rank script for arch...
Then I run the Syy and Syu pacman commands, then install stuff...
All the time, I am practicing for my Mathematics Examination today.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

^^best of luck


----------



## karmanya (Jul 21, 2008)

does anyone here understand relative motion? theres one question i can't figure out.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

wats the question ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^best of luck


rank mirror script kidhar miltha hai aur kaise use karthe hai ?


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

may be you could try creating one for yourself.
the mirrorlist file is in /etc/pacman.d

make a shell script and calculate the cumulative ping for each server for certain no of iterations and then check the server with most least cumulative pings.

lol...thats just a thought but might work, i will try to create one shell script if i find time tomorrow


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> may be you could try creating one for yourself.
> the mirrorlist file is in /etc/pacman.d
> 
> make a shell script and calculate the cumulative ping for each server for certain no of iterations and then check the server with most least cumulative pings.
> ...


how ? how ? how ?
I rather suck at shell scripting...
Once, for a similar level task, I ended up using the basic knowledge I have, to pipe info to a text file which I stuffed into a C++ program to get the job done 
But I don't know how to do it for online stuff...


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

me so sleepy now.
will try to make one tmrw, 
few steps will be,
grep Server /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist 
then some regular expression to get the actual domain name from server lists
then just a ping part


```
grep Server /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist | cut -d'/' -f3 do  
do
ping servername | awk -F'=' '{ printf "%.3d \n", $4 }'
while (no of pings < 5)
 while(server list is not empty)
```
something like that


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

!damn

Even official mirrror gives only 8kbps
Most other mirrors give speed in same range

*BSNL Sucks... frequent disconnections in modem*

Is it because I use OpenDNS ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^Hi jack
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fz9-gqwThQ
> lolz



lol


----------



## praka123 (Jul 21, 2008)

@Metalhead : you should call bsnl exchange and ask them for a *MDF testing*.most common reason is loss of Signal Strength. ask them to add your line to the series where more bb users are subscribed.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

> Even official mirrror gives only 8kbps
> Most other mirrors give speed in same range


Maybe you should read the response in the ArchLinux thread first.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 21, 2008)

@T159
Mac OS X = UNIX if Linspire = Linux

Man that was great


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 22, 2008)

_is now listening to_ *Somewhere Only We Know* _by_ *Keane*   from Hopes And Fears 


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

You either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain.


----------



## din (Jul 22, 2008)

Was checking emails, going to sleep soon.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 22, 2008)

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/5231/dailypickt8.jpg


----------



## slugger (Jul 22, 2008)

duz anybody know the link to the song _Price of bullets_ by _Pentagram_

it was available on mp3.com eons ago [so i guess it is legal to download it]


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

Why... So... Serious???


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 22, 2008)

I saw TDK 3 times.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 22, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> I saw TDK 3 times.


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

*www.ibiblio.org/Dave/Dr-Fun/df200504/df20050421.jpg


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 22, 2008)

Upgrading my N73's firmware to the latest one .. Removing all the proggies suck ..


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 22, 2008)

_*Introduce a little ANARCHY!*_



Brilliant!


----------



## Xoote (Jul 22, 2008)

i think i fall under here too


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> I saw TDK 3 times.



I ll surpass that soon.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 22, 2008)

Reporting from OpenSUSE 11 installed on XFS partition.. will see the result of a new filesystem tomorrow evening..


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I ll surpass that soon.


yo might also want to lolz
*www.ibiblio.org/Dave/Dr-Fun/df200504/df20050406.jpg



hellknight said:


> Reporting from OpenSUSE 11 installed on XFS partition.. will see the result of a new filesystem tomorrow evening..


a review will be good for fellow aspirants


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 22, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I ll surpass that soon.


No way. I'll be going again soon. And I don't mind if I could see it again on 26th with you all, but then, only time matters.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 22, 2008)

Howdy all, Upstill studying for another exam.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

A little fight in ya. I like it.

Then you are gonna love me.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

this is lieutenant sharpshooter signing off,I hope we all rot in hell.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmmm what do you ppl do here?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 22, 2008)

> Hmmm what do you ppl do here?


I wouldn't know The Devil Himself goes to Hell by default.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

OMG,stop stalking me already dorks!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 22, 2008)

@T159.. Sure yaar.. I'll review and post some facts tomorrow.. the test will consider of a DVD image transfer from NTFS to XFS, then a 70 MB Movie transfer.. then 700 MB multiple file transfers etc.. 

Currently studying the age-old 8085 processor.. have an exam of 8085 this December (last year's supplementary)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 22, 2008)

Metallic Nights forever


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 22, 2008)

RAWR.... I r still awake!!!!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 22, 2008)

Goood moorning peeps !  .


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 22, 2008)

wtf I didn't even sleep. I WIN! >.<


----------



## din (Jul 23, 2008)

Reporting .. finishing up some urgent work.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 23, 2008)

Man, I'm supposed to sleep early tonight! Not feeling a wee bit sleepy.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 23, 2008)

reporting.. where the hell are others?


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

underground dawn


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2008)

^list some more rob zombie tracks


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a sad news. It seems goobimama is no longer an insomniac. He's being....normal. We can only hope that he returns to his scratchy insomniac self. Otherwise, we mourn the loss and passing of a really good sleepless guy.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 23, 2008)

Present Sir!!!!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 23, 2008)

Aye aye captaain ... !


----------



## din (Jul 23, 2008)

Batty, the real insomniac is back 

Welcome back


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 23, 2008)

>< ..I've stopped brining office lappy at home .. So no more office work here .. So surfing all the night ..


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

^^win win


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 23, 2008)

Hola!


i am downloading some stuff

BSNL is capping my speed, getting 20kBps 
damn you BSNL


----------



## Indyan (Jul 23, 2008)

Just finishing watching memento.
Thnx sree and batty for the recco. Awesome movie


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 23, 2008)

I still WIN!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 23, 2008)

yah go use windows


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> I have a sad news. It seems goobimama is no longer an insomniac. He's being....normal. We can only hope that he returns to his scratchy insomniac self. Otherwise, we mourn the loss and passing of a really good sleepless guy.


I know I'm not supposed to post after I wake up (yeah, I woke up at 7:30 a.m. Shame on me!), but I just wanted to say that I'm gonna catch up with you guys soon. I just had to reverse my timings cause sleeping at 10-11 in the morning was getting a little out of hand. Soon I will slowly shift back to a comfortable 3-11 schedule. Again, sorry for posting during the day.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2008)

Indyan said:


> Just finishing watching memento.
> Thnx sree and batty for the recco. Awesome movie



Check out The Prestige as well. Another Nolan masterpiece. BTW, Sorry for posting at this unholy hour. The night shalt dawn upon us soon.


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2008)

How sad, a mod posting in this thread before 12.00 

Reporting .. just to say I am going to sleep lol.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 24, 2008)

This bloody cablewallah has removed Zee Studio from the channel list and Hallmark is coming on its place .. Earlier he removed VH1 and Colors is coming on its place .. Im gonna kick his stinking ass and move on to IPTV next week ..


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2008)

Batty, some one told me to bug you with pm, email, etc and force you for the meet 

So here is the message - Attend the meet


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 24, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> This bloody cablewallah has removed Zee Studio from the channel list and Hallmark is coming on its place .. Earlier he removed VH1 and Colors is coming on its place .. Im gonna kick his stinking ass and move on to IPTV next week ..


IPTV from MTNL?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 24, 2008)

Reporting.. and downloading a new, beautiful Linux called EarOS.. get it from www.earos.dk


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2008)

oh oh


----------



## slugger (Jul 24, 2008)

enqued all streethawk stuff for downloading

thanks Charan 
[cant thank u enuff]


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Reporting.. and downloading a new, beautiful Linux called EarOS.. get it from www.earos.dk



Looks nice, will download and try for sure. Thats live CD ? Or install only ?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah .. IPTV from MTNL .. I am sure however pathetic it might be, it'd better than this crap .. 

@Dinkar : Bandra is like 2 hours journey from here.. I'll have to change train twice (I guess .. maybe thrice .. ) .. And I've got office on Saturday .. So if they decide to meet at say 4 PM, I'll have to leave office at 2 .. Which might not be possible .. And then the same problem with coming back ..


----------



## shantanu (Jul 24, 2008)

is BSNL really going for Cable TV via fixed line ?


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 24, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> @Dinkar : Bandra is like 2 hours journey from here.. I'll have to change train twice (I guess .. maybe thrice .. ) .. And I've got office on Saturday .. So if they decide to meet at say 4 PM, I'll have to leave office at 2 .. Which might not be possible .. And then the same problem with coming back ..


Lazyass!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi all self claimed insomniacs..............have a happy night...........

I used to be one who loves waking at night...............but now I can't afford it.......
pehele subha subha school jana hota tha............now OFFICE

by the way, the reason I bumped this teritory............has anyone of u read INSOMNIA by Stephen King?


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 24, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Yeah .. IPTV from MTNL .. I am sure however pathetic it might be, it'd better than this crap ..
> 
> @Dinkar : Bandra is like 2 hours journey from here.. I'll have to change train twice (I guess .. maybe thrice .. ) .. And I've got office on Saturday .. So if they decide to meet at say 4 PM, I'll have to leave office at 2 .. Which might not be possible .. And then the same problem with coming back ..


get DTH


----------



## karmanya (Jul 24, 2008)

Good Morning Angels!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 24, 2008)

FilledVoid Was here!!!!


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 24, 2008)

I slept in the bus, train, taxi, the reception hall of the company where I went for the interview, then slept again while returning in the taxi, a little in the train, then read a book after that, read in the bus too. Now I'm not a wee bit sleepy.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh I come from a land, from a faraway place
Where the caravan camels roam
Where it's flat and immense
And the heat is intense
It's barbaric, but hey, it's home

Oh I come from a land, from a faraway place
Where the caravan camels roam
Where they cut off your ear
If they don't like your face
It's barbaric, but hey, it's home

When the wind's from the east
And the sun's from the west
And the sand in the glass is right
Come on down
Stop on by
Hop a carpet and fly
To another Arabian night

Arabian nights
Like Arabian days
More often than not
Are hotter than hot
In a lot of good ways

Arabian nights
'Neath Arabian moons
A fool off his guard
Could fall and fall hard
Out there on the dunes


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 24, 2008)

Bored .. Gonna try and sleep now ..


----------



## Indyan (Jul 24, 2008)

@ sree : How did your interview go?


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 24, 2008)

now listening to *Open Your Eyes* by *Alter Bridge [One Day Remains]

*


Indyan said:


> @ sree : How did your interview go?



From twitter:


> Interview was good, job was bad, probably won't go for it (heck, they only need my confirmation about going to Dubai).


----------



## karmanya (Jul 24, 2008)

Now listening to city of angels by RHCP. contemplating sleeping for an hour.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 24, 2008)

din said:


> Looks nice, will download and try for sure. Thats live CD ? Or install only ?



Both.. Live n install.. based on Ubuntu Gutsy.. GNOME interface..


----------



## Indyan (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyway I am going to sleep.
2 days of hols left now.


----------



## Who (Jul 24, 2008)

From Darkness Comes The Knight , The Dark Knight !!!

   Time to save the world , saving the world inch by inch so it may take some time.....


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 24, 2008)

The night is darkest before the dawn. And I promise you, the dawn is coming... (in about two and a half hours)


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2008)

Can't rain all the time...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

yawns...


----------



## shift (Jul 24, 2008)

*tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:CQ2i_WliUjeRpM:*www.kushiro.ed.jp/www-aet/Clipart/Feelings/sleepy.gif


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

hehehe i r 1337 non insomaniac 2day


----------



## praka123 (Jul 24, 2008)

Pulsars!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 24, 2008)

Im going to sleep early tonight . Im blanking off each time I turn a page in Data Warehousing text.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 25, 2008)

what's up everyone


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

friggin gadget, i want one ~
*product.cowon.com/product/COWONN3/product_page_1.php


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 25, 2008)

CrapNL is behaving BAD ..  .. Maybe its the rain ..


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, net crappier than usual here too.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

no rain here


----------



## karmanya (Jul 25, 2008)

Steady hands just take the wheel
Every glance is killing me
Time to make one last appeal
For the life I lead!
Stop and Stare
I think i'm moving but i go no where...


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

stop and stare


----------



## hellknight (Jul 25, 2008)

nmap -O -v 117.200.64.202


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

Starting Nmap 4.65 ( *nmap.org ) at 2008-07-25 02:05 IST
Initiating Ping Scan at 02:05
Scanning 117.200.64.202 [2 ports]
Completed Ping Scan at 02:05, 0.09s elapsed (1 total hosts)
Initiating Parallel DNS resolution of 1 host. at 02:05
Completed Parallel DNS resolution of 1 host. at 02:05, 0.30s elapsed
Initiating SYN Stealth Scan at 02:05
Scanning 117.200.64.202 [1715 ports]
Completed SYN Stealth Scan at 02:05, 10.98s elapsed (1715 total ports)
Initiating OS detection (try #1) against 117.200.64.202
Retrying OS detection (try #2) against 117.200.64.202
Host 117.200.64.202 appears to be up ... good.
Interesting ports on 117.200.64.202:
Not shown: 1714 closed ports
PORT     STATE    SERVICE
1720/tcp filtered H.323/Q.931
Warning: OSScan results may be unreliable because we could not find at least 1 open and 1 closed port
Aggressive OS guesses: Occam ONT ON2342 Voice/Video over IP box (94%), Alcatel-Lucent OmniPCX Enterprise (91%), Emprex ME1 Multimedia Enclosure media server (Linux 2.6.12) (91%), Infoblox NIOS 4.1r5 (91%), Lexmark T642 printer (91%), Linux 2.4.21 - 2.4.33 (91%), Linux 2.4.31 w/grsec (x86) (91%), Linux 2.4.32 (x86) (91%), Linux 2.6.17 - 2.6.18 (91%), Linux 2.6.18 (91%)
No exact OS matches for host (test conditions non-ideal).
Network Distance: 4 hops

Read data files from: /usr/share/nmap
OS detection performed. Please report any incorrect results at *nmap.org/submit/ .
Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 13.193 seconds
           Raw packets sent: 1775 (79.504KB) | Rcvd: 1765 (82.588KB)

*BSNL*


----------



## karmanya (Jul 25, 2008)

lawl, who u port scanning?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 25, 2008)

damn.. try this 

nmap -sV -O -v 117.200.64.202


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

damn...

I haff my last examination today and I am still not asleep.... I need to stay concious till 10:30AM... any ideas ?

I have been on and off, sleeping and studying, all the time. Studying, falling asleep then waking and studying again.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

turn off computer and take some good sleep 
you should be diurnal


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> turn off computer and take some good sleep
> you should be diurnal


I still need to read up on current electricity...
Luckily, I am not exactly what you call *dull* in studies, but I have issues remembering all those damned formulas


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

^^visualize and relate those formulas
What i used to do was to make some visual maps and that really helped remembering those formulas


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^visualize and relate those formulas
> What i used to do was to make some visual maps and that really helped remembering those formulas


brain maps ? they work, but not good enough. still, worth a try I suppose...

PS: If only Gauss stoped attempting to rape me...


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

btw I will send u a recommendation abt books that can make things interesting and easy to learn pure concept.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> btw I will send u a recommendation abt books that can make things interesting and easy to learn pure concept.


Thanks.... Currently I have the following:

1. HC Varma Concepts of Physiscs Vol 1 and Vol 2
2. Halleday/Resnick Fundementals of Physics
3. Pradeep's Fundamental Physics


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

g'mng vaanarnmaare


----------



## karmanya (Jul 25, 2008)

Gautam u in 11th or 12th?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

karmanya said:


> Gautam u in 11th or 12th?


12th...

phew, I am glad that the exam is over... I gave it my best shot, but I am not expecting great things...

Time to go for a l000000000000ng sleep...

see ya all in the night when I wake up


----------



## hellknight (Jul 25, 2008)

metal.. chemistry exam over or due?


----------



## karmanya (Jul 25, 2008)

Guys, does anyone know of a nice way to organize my music, i recently added a playlist to my collection but i need to organize the ID3 tags to automatically enter Artist Album etc... any tips?
also i have a few songs who'se names i don;t know how do i find out which they are?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

nearly going to sleep...


----------



## Indyan (Jul 25, 2008)

There are loads of software out there to do the tagging for you. The ones I use are MediaMonkey and The Godfather.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

musicbrainz ?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

saare insomniac kya aaj Hackintosh thread par hain.. where the hell are you all?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 26, 2008)

I am using Firefox to browse Digit forum today .. Fed up with that fugly theme .. And I had to install 10 extensions to make it work the way Max2 works out of the box .. Still I dont like it ..


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 26, 2008)

hellknight said:


> saare insomniac kya aaj Hackintosh thread par hain.. where the hell are you all?


 Ha ha Hacintosh is where the party is


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 26, 2008)

wee!! 2:44!


----------



## slugger (Jul 26, 2008)

the [in]famous insomniac tech forum of the country has a grand total of *4* registered members logged in

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/4894/sluggerph3.gif

so much for insomniacs


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I'm here on a small break from studies. Will be starting again in a few minutes.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmmm...


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 26, 2008)

You don't count. Its the evening where you live!!!!!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

Come on.. I'm here.. watching Harry Potter & the Sorcer's Stone


----------



## slugger (Jul 26, 2008)

got to hit the books


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

The end is near.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

ab palke badi mushkil se khuli reh paa rahi hain.. i don't know how far can i make it..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2008)

We are almost there.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm dead.. i will rise from the ashes


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 26, 2008)

good morning


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

so where are all insomniacs?


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 27, 2008)

Let the ramblings begin for the night.


I still feel like having chicken.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 27, 2008)

Topic of discussion is "How to ban Robert" ..


----------



## shantanu (Jul 27, 2008)

robert = raaabo  ??


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2008)

Umm. Hello. Sree, Wopang link please.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 27, 2008)

Abay not here ..


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 27, 2008)

Heeheeheeheee.. Muaahahahahahaaa 


Here you go Pathik: *slobspot.blogspot.com/2006/02/wopang.html

----

Back to the topic. Raaabo can ban himself.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 27, 2008)

wtf,all the green goblins are in the house tonight!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

my o my.. 4 mods in this thread.. where's the fifth one.. he used to be a legend in this thread..


----------



## din (Jul 27, 2008)

He might be on the way back home


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

I r watching you all.....


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 27, 2008)

Nope. He won't go back without seeing The Dark Knight. He just doesn't have his Mac I guess. And I think he can't afford to be an insomniac while on tour.


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

Off to sleep guys. Tired after the amazing meet.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 27, 2008)

Boy .. Its raining like hell ...


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

ya here too in Himachal.. mast baarish ho rahi hai.. the temp is dropping.. and now it is about 24 deg C.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2008)

slugger said:


> the [in]famous insomniac tech forum of the country has a grand total of *4* registered members logged in
> 
> *img413.imageshack.us/img413/4894/sluggerph3.gif
> 
> so much for insomniacs


That's cos I was invisible, dudas.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

So.. insomniacs.. ek member shahid ho gaya.. goobimama.. wo ab normal insaan ban chuka hai.. so sad..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2008)

Whoop tee doo! I'm back! (well almost). I won't be staying up late like the good ol' days, but 2:00 a.m. I think is a good time to sleep.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

bhaago.. bhoot aaya..


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2008)

are koi mereko Frank Oz-ka kuch movies recommend karo na bhai.............
I guess all people who r awake, r in this thread


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 28, 2008)

I just saw three four episodes for Kahabharat back to back ..


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

Kahabharat ??


----------



## Pat (Jul 28, 2008)

praka123. said:


> banned me unjust by admin(think so!)  .using the word "m0r0n" and "M$haft" was a sin !I dont know that!
> 
> I hope I am not welcome in this forum.esp by window$ fans.bye...



Arre bhai..Take it easy! Send a pm to fatbeing or raabo and pray that they read it and help you


----------



## pimpom (Jul 28, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> I guess all people who r awake, r in this thread


What?? You mean to say there are people who actually sleep at night??!!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2008)

pimpom said:


> What?? You mean to say there are people who actually sleep at night??!!


Blasphemy! (Although given my track record, I should speak too fast)


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2008)

Hmmm. Night. Good.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 28, 2008)

Rawr .... King of the Jungle here! Now time to go back to studies though. Today it ends  .


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2008)

*read me to sleep* - The English Patient OST
soothing piano keys


----------



## shift (Jul 28, 2008)

3:30 AM 
time to eat maggi


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

off to sleep!!


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 29, 2008)

Ding Dong!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 29, 2008)

Elvis Has entered the thread.......


----------



## goobimama (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ Kiska bajaa?


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ probably you wanna translate that into English coz I'm having hard time in doing that..


----------



## hellknight (Jul 29, 2008)

what's up insomniacs.. watching Spirit: Stallion of Cimarron now..


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2008)

happy time *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/captnkill.gif*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/captnkill.gif*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/captnkill.gif


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 29, 2008)

> ^^ probably you wanna translate that into English coz I'm having hard time in doing that..


Lol...If you all are wondering I use Amitava as my Hindi-English translator.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 30, 2008)

Rise from the darkness.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 30, 2008)

*WOPANG!!!

*Damn I miss saying that


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2008)

Behold the king


----------



## din (Jul 30, 2008)

Finishing up some work and going to sleep


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 30, 2008)

..........its one of those days when everything suck....


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 30, 2008)

as usual..


----------



## xbonez (Jul 30, 2008)

hmmm... no night life today at TDF? i'm off now ... been an extremely eventful night for me, an emotional turmoil, but gng to bed happy


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 30, 2008)

Installed KDE 4.1
Visual refresh not bad.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2008)

I will never understand the difference between KDE and Gnome…


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2008)

*Hick* zzzzzzzzzz *Hick*.  Barely awake. Good night / Morning folks.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought I got to be the drunk guy…


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2008)

My exams just got over . So Ill probably be like this *Hick* for another.. *Hick* two days.. Zzzzzz


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 30, 2008)

Fed some leftover chicken to the cat.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 30, 2008)

And I was wondering why TF he kissed me goodbye on Y!
very gay... wtf


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2008)

> And I was wondering why TF he kissed me goodbye on Y!
> very gay... wtf


  How the Hell was I to know Y! had such stupid smileys. I typed  and it ended up with the gayest smiley ever.

Omg this forum has a different standard for the " : x "  smiley. I wonder if I could request for some standard for smileys.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 30, 2008)

Rule no1: Don't drink n drive..
Rule no2: Don't drink n Type..


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2008)

ho ho ho.. a gay smiley !!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

me studying...


----------



## BSOD (Jul 30, 2008)

I always wanted to be one of those ultra-cool guys who say that they code until 2 in the morning and stuffs like that... I tried that too. Now,  I have more sense.
*www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1006-sleep-deprivation-is-not-a-badge-of-honor


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 31, 2008)

sup fellas!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ Thanks for making me famous dude!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah.. but that's the one +point of safari.. the only -ve is lack of phishing filter and re-open last closed tabs..


----------



## slugger (Jul 31, 2008)

natural frequency of undamped free vibrations anyone??  

...please tell me it gets better once u r outta college


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ Wtf!


----------



## slugger (Jul 31, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Wtf!


that wud b *this*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 31, 2008)

goobi:yea,I think I should stop being a free advertising medium.I am searching for a new siggy,nobody understands this one anyways cus nobody uses safari.

slugger:WTF,just cram the sh!t few hours before exams and you will do just fine.And no,it gets WORSE after college,IT jobs suck,modern Wives suck(not that smartass,you still need to pay for that),kids suck,so basically life sucks even more.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2008)

Too much of text and mathematics for a sleepy insomniac to deal with…


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 31, 2008)

insomniac are never sleepy,thats why they are insomniac.

You are just a pretender so you are ,from now on, prohibited from posting in this thread.BAN in order if warning ignored.:>


----------



## slugger (Jul 31, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> it gets WORSE after college



that dint help me 1 bit 



The_Devil_Himself said:


> modern Wives suck(not that smartass,you still need to pay for that)


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 31, 2008)

slugger said:


> that wud b *this*


Next time you bring fking math, physics, chemistry here; you are banned.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 31, 2008)

^^no no,chemistry is kinda cool.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 31, 2008)

Im sure you find chemistry cool..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 31, 2008)

yea,whatever that means.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 31, 2008)

hello guys


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 31, 2008)

guys are dead.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 31, 2008)

damn man... no one is dead.. i'm alive.. its raining here in himachal and man.. i'm loving it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

Dead and still Typing


----------



## hellknight (Jul 31, 2008)

me dying too mow.. see the typo for proof..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

ejsy typo ?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 31, 2008)

yaeh eais tioppo


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

oi gabe 000 diboz

hehehe


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2008)

where the hell is everyone today?


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 1, 2008)

dnt knw ... forum is inactive since last 2 hrs ...
now i am also going. C ya ..
Half Good Morning.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

Counting sheep I guess…



harryneopotter said:


> dnt knw ... forum is inactive since last 2 hrs ...
> now i am also going. C ya ..
> Half Good Morning.


----------
True that. No spam threads for me to clean as well


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 1, 2008)

.....I just need a little of your time,a little of your time....

maroon 5 rocks!(well,atleast sometimes)


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> .....I just need a little of your time,a little of your time....
> 
> maroon 5 rocks!(well,atleast sometimes)


sucks 

listen to tis
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6T13tEmiLs

listen to the music and fervor, lyrics fails


----------



## shift (Aug 1, 2008)

Old McDonald had a farm...

E..I..E..I..O...


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2008)

Hancock ~ 5/10
Not that good.. will work on RAID tomorrow.. i'll try hardware RAID from BIOS.. hey.. will I've to wipe all my data out??? I think so.. got 2*250 GB WD SATA II HDDs.. will RAID'em in RAID 0..


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> sucks
> 
> listen to tis
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6T13tEmiLs
> ...


Thank you. We are not emo.


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Thank you. We are not emo.


ahem..ahem..thats rock 

not a child's play 
you got a bad bud for music taste 

btw why the hell there is a difference in FF and Opera rendering of this element ?
FF rocks Opera renders but horribly, havent tested in IE 6 or IE 7

Firefox rendering:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Window_2008_08_01_1217548936.jpg

Opera rendering:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Window_2008_08_01_1217548952.jpg


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 1, 2008)

Link?


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

^^visio159.com


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey.. when i activate the 3D effects in Ubuntu (KDE 4.1).. the old theme 3.5 version comes back.. is there anyway so that i could have compiz enabled and KDE 4.1 too?


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 1, 2008)

very bad styling @ .readon class


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> very bad styling @ .readon class


yeah have to build and clean it, its scattered much.

Am trying to see through it 



T159 said:


> yeah have to build and clean it, its scattered much.
> 
> Am trying to see through it


Finally SOLVED ! I am kloot 

Problem was simple I added some more steps that lead me to an inch further the solution, removed the readon class


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2008)

so jaao kamino.. thodi desh ki bijli bachao.. shut down your PC's.. bhagwaan kare tumhare area main power cut ho


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 1, 2008)

screw all the mofof who call you so early in the morning.sala kud to sona nahin,dusro ko bhi mat some do.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 2, 2008)

phir what's up everyone.. kya kya downloading ho rahi hai.?


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 2, 2008)

Scanning the premises for sheep!!!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

Downloading doesn't start till 2:00 a.m.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 2, 2008)

And I was wondering why TF is my sheep pregnant?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 2, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Scanning the premises for sheep!!!


You have a sheep fetish.
We just had the last sheep for dinner, sorry. I'll send you the entrails.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 2, 2008)

hi......has anyone of u watched d nw "Mummy" movie??
or can u give me any source from where I can get a reliable review.......?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

Manan (iMav) has watched it. Said it was good.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 2, 2008)

my frnds r plannin 2 catch it tomorrow....................but promos r not attractin me............I may have to go but I want to be prepared for it..........i don't mind knowing d story..............(as this mummy series seldom has a story)


----------



## shift (Aug 2, 2008)

Jack and Jill went up the hill,
To fetch a pail of water;
Jack fell down and broke his crown,
And Jill came tumbling after.............


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

Its useless posting here. Post count ko kuch nahin karta. I'm off to spamming the Tech News section


----------



## Pathik (Aug 2, 2008)

Just finished "Shall we tell the president". Good one.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 2, 2008)

Installed and removed MOrange from my cellphone .. It sucks .. Now searching for a good email client ..


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

^^ iPhone! iPhone!


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 2, 2008)

> And I was wondering why TF is my sheep pregnant?


OMG. Then The_Devil_Himself must have passed through!!!!!!


----------



## hellknight (Aug 2, 2008)

when is this bloody iPhone going to launch.. i'm tired waiting for it..


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

I feel so sorry for you people waiting on the iPhone.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 2, 2008)

any e-mail client for Mac other than Mail and Thunderbird.. must be a freeware..


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 2, 2008)

lolThunderbird FTW.

I like the iPhone compared to windows mobile when comes to speed.. Windows mobile is fking SLOW! WTF?

But I don't like the idea of being locked to Apple and install what Apple wants me to install. I want to be able to install any sh!T available on internet; NOT only those apps approved by Apple. And that sh!ttY plastic back. I mean come on PLASTIC from Aluminium?


----------



## shift (Aug 2, 2008)

...


> Rock-a-bye baby, in the treetop
> When the wind blows, the cradle will rock
> When the bough breaks, the cradle will fall
> And down will come baby, cradle and all


----------



## hellknight (Aug 2, 2008)

arey control amitava.. open your eyes to OpenMoko.. here you can design your own applications and run them freely on it too..


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 2, 2008)

No thank you. I'd prefer a device which looks like a phone. Not some kinda weird (ugly looking) gizmo. And $400 is not at all justified.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 2, 2008)

how about.. Xperia.. wait till it gets launched.. it has GoForce 6100 and better touchscreen.. and maybe K850i.. its good too..


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

^^ Better touchscreen? How can that even be possible?


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 2, 2008)

hellknight said:


> how about.. Xperia.. wait till it gets launched.. it has GoForce 6100 and better touchscreen.. and maybe K850i.. its good too..


Yeah thats the one I'm waiting for.. 



goobimama said:


> ^^ Better touchscreen? How can that even be possible?


Why isn't that possible? Apple makes touch screen from extra terrestrial materials?


----------



## Pat (Aug 2, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> But I don't like the idea of being locked to Apple and install what Apple wants me to install. I want to be able to install any sh!T available on internet; NOT only those apps approved by Apple.



You just need to Jailbreak an iPhone to explore the true potential of the device


----------



## hellknight (Aug 2, 2008)

> Why isn't that possible? Apple makes touch screen from extra terrestrial materials?



What a point dude.. and besides that.. it has *MMS, Bluetooth sharing, custom ringtones* and it won't develop cracks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 2, 2008)

Dark Knight, Mummy, Hancock, all are movies I did NOT watch yet. What do I start with ?


----------



## shift (Aug 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Dark Knight, Mummy, Hancock, all are movies I did NOT watch yet. What do I start with ?



Hancock - good one 8/10
------------------------

goodnight all........


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 2, 2008)

the rest ?


----------



## hellknight (Aug 2, 2008)

naah.. not that good.. start with Dark Knight.. or if you like romantic comedy movies then try Forgetting Sarah Marshall.. its good one...

waah.. all of 'em asleep.. i think that this thread is coming towards its end!!


----------



## Roadripper (Aug 3, 2008)

anye one awake like me....


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 3, 2008)

FilledVoid was here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pat (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey wats up peeps ?


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 3, 2008)

m here too ....


----------



## goobimama (Aug 3, 2008)

Just came back from a party. I see the forums are alive today? Aren't they?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Better touchscreen? How can that even be possible?


you think its _impossible_ to get a better touch screen than iPhone ? 


amitava82 said:


> Yeah thats the one I'm waiting for..
> 
> 
> Why isn't that possible? Apple makes touch screen from extra terrestrial materials?


+1
When is it launching and whats its price ? 



goobimama said:


> Just came back from a party. I see the forums are alive today? Aren't they?


Alive ? Nah... we guys are dead. Dead and still typing.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 3, 2008)

jhoot mat bol metal... subah-subah uth kar logo ko bevkoof banata hai .. main saari raat forum main tha.. i didn't see you on the forum


----------



## Pathik (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmmmm. Hi.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 4, 2008)

> you think its impossible to get a better touch screen than iPhone ?


No Touchscreen is as accurate, user friendly and _magical_ as the iPhone.


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2008)

Xperia has a major flaw, the screen colors are 65k, which I think is because of Win Mo 6.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 4, 2008)

i'm gonna be awake most of the night today ... reading Breaking Dawn


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 4, 2008)

I did it all for the 'lulz'.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 4, 2008)

Knock Knock!! 

I'm little-new-coffee-fueled-imsomniac-but-sometimes-on-cigarette.

May I come in?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 4, 2008)

No one out here on twitter that I'm not already following? Weird. What's up with you techies? Don't tell me that facebook nonsense...


----------



## hellknight (Aug 4, 2008)

waah.. aaj to goobi bhi jaag raha hai.. what's up goobi.. you awake.. that's strange..


----------



## goobimama (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm back!


----------



## hellknight (Aug 4, 2008)

learning Hindi..eh.

while stumbling Mac only sites in Firefox in Ubuntu.. it led me to a site that actully taught how to install Hackintosh .. go on Apple.. sue Stumble Upon now.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay so I've coaxed hellknight to post on twitter. Any more takers?


----------



## karmanya (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't really get the purpose of twitter. How exactly does it help?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 4, 2008)

Help? It's fun. Social networking for geeks more like. I mean, facebook is fine for college friends and all that. But twitter is for those who are net addicts


----------



## hellknight (Aug 4, 2008)

hey.. wait a minute.. why don't i see the little Mac icon under your username in Linux??. it showing a small square there..


----------



## goobimama (Aug 4, 2008)

Can linux do _anything_ right?


----------



## hellknight (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah... it does.. provides GCC so that your developers can develop apps and provides KHTML engine so that Safari could run.. 

btw.. I'm serious yaar.. what's the matter.. why can't i see it on Linux.. although I'm greatly impressed by the font rendering of Mac. Windows sux at that..


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 4, 2008)

That can only be seen in Safari. And yes, thats the beauty of Mac. Details.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 4, 2008)

oh.. got that.. btw.. this twitter is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than facebook, orkut etc..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 4, 2008)

/me was here


----------



## Pathik (Aug 4, 2008)

/me is here.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 4, 2008)

/me gonna be here.


----------



## Asfaq (Aug 4, 2008)

hello world... cant sleep tonite...


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2008)

Why... so... seriousss?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 4, 2008)

pathik, have u applied for a patent for ur dialog??(joker is already dead na, so his right is violated right?)

seems everyone is usin everywhere........


----------



## Asfaq (Aug 4, 2008)

am bored man!!!! so frickin bored!!!!!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 4, 2008)

Should I give you an infraction or maybe a mild miserabledness? Might lighten up the spirits...


----------



## Asfaq (Aug 5, 2008)

try me


----------



## xbonez (Aug 5, 2008)

reporting in


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 5, 2008)

waddap doc


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 5, 2008)

No, *its Yo Dowg*. lolun00b?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 5, 2008)

Jeetey raho beta. Jeetey raho.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 5, 2008)

I want some Brownie..


----------



## karmanya (Aug 5, 2008)

Some ******* scratched my senn's today. *sniff sniff*


----------



## goobimama (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ Shoot the dog! Shoot the dog!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 5, 2008)

WTF is Asfaq doing here ? 
Anyway, as usual, this morning too I overslept. My grandpa tripped the power yet again and the fan went off. I can't sleep well without a fan so I overslept and had to wake up NOW instead of 2:00 AM. Phew. I am STILL Downloading CentOS 5.2 DVD. Next in line is Slackware 12.1.


----------



## karmanya (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd love to, only he happens to be a teacher.
edit- I wonder how much Apple paid Wikipedia for that-
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/09/Rob_%27CmdrTaco%27_Malda_crop.jpeg/180px-Rob_%27CmdrTaco%27_Malda_crop.jpeg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 6, 2008)

Good Morning


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2008)

How come all insomniacs r sleepin today??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

karmanya said:


> I'd love to, only he happens to be a teacher.
> edit- I wonder how much Apple paid Wikipedia for that-
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/09/Rob_%27CmdrTaco%27_Malda_crop.jpeg/180px-Rob_%27CmdrTaco%27_Malda_crop.jpeg


Huh?

Anyway, I'm still here.


----------



## din (Aug 7, 2008)

Reporting but going to sleep soon  (as usual lol)


----------



## xbonez (Aug 7, 2008)

the day begins for me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 7, 2008)

OMG.just a few more days to college.

-ves:less no. of hours to sleep,Classrooms are bloody hot,the damn pracs. and file work again

+ves:new chicks!(hopefully,the sex ratio is seriously screwed in engineering colleges),friends and booze.

/me will be back after a quick shower.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 7, 2008)

wtf.. how tf did you get admission?
you can't even make a simple amp.
must be in university of losers..


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 7, 2008)

Why is it that the thread goes empty once I report in? Some curse upon u guys that you'll all sleep?? I mean thats happening since i joined in a few days ago.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 7, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> wtf.. how tf did you get admission?
> you can't even make a simple amp.
> must be in university of losers..



:<.teh bloody amp.....too much hard work,soldering and all..Jo can have my Zune if your PSP doesn't sound good.

and you are right about the university of losers part,no sh!t.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 7, 2008)

You can trash your Zune. In exchange I'll give u my Zen. And My PSP can fcuk any other MP3 players around. I need amp to boost my freaking Studio Headphones.. >.<


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

/me woke up


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 7, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> You can trash your Zune. In exchange I'll give u my Zen. And My PSP can fcuk any other MP3 players around. I need amp to boost my freaking Studio Headphones.. >.<



indeed!

p.s.lease die.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 7, 2008)

i can't seem to fall asleep... so was trolling mindlessly through cyberspace, until this thread called out to me... anything that'll help me sleep faster here??
*crosses fingers in hope*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

^^Stay here and I doubt you will ever go to sleep


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Stay here and I doubt you will ever go to sleep



Actually i think that is definitely the best option at this point seeing as i have to be up @6 and i won't wake up until i get at least 3-4 hours of shut-eye... 

Red-bull will be my coffee in the morning... 
seems to be happening a lot lately.. :sigh:


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

Time to hit the books.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 7, 2008)

^^jo should sleep atleast 6 hours daily.

I
I gotta go sleep now,been playing a lot of BOMB(UrT) lately......and I suck like hell,.I had score of like -1:16(half-map,final score was like 2:27) today,personal worst score ever in any game.And I am not even drunk.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 7, 2008)

eh.. u'll are gonna leave me here all by my lonesome..?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

/me is back


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 7, 2008)

Yay! 

wanna grab a bite to eat.. am feeling kinda hungry..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

hungry is an understatement. I had my food at 4:40 PM yesterday. I am STARVING.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

Stop whining people. There's plenty of food. I've just made myself a fruit salad. Before this I made some hot chapatis and had them with Nutella. Next on my list is coupla fried eggs with some cold meats and brown bread. Relax I tell you.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

^^Keep eating.

Now if only I had remembered to buy everything yesterday... There's hardly anything <decent> to cook.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

> Now if only I had remembered to buy everything yesterday...


Been there done that. So many nights I have had to survive on Toast. Thankfully now I make chapatis which then pretty much takes care of everything else. Also I stock up in biscuits just in case.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 7, 2008)

mmm... am going to make some noodles... [this is why i stock up on them! (them and eggs ) - just boil and eat]

so energetic in the night goobs? to make chappatis and all?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

veigas said:
			
		

> so energetic in the night goobs?


Have you read the title of this thread properly? If you haven't, read it again. Understand it. Then everything will be clear.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats it. I NEED to cook. See you guys soon.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 7, 2008)

insomniac != Hyper-energetic

case in point: Me. Have only gotten up in last 5 hours for bio-related needs...

I just can't seem to sleep at a decent hour anymore, no matter how exhausted I am..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

^^wrong. We sleep during day, are active and awake at night.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

I do admit the thread title should have been The Nocturnal thread or something like that, magar kya karey.


----------



## karmanya (Aug 7, 2008)

I prefer to eat non-veg in the middle of the night. always keep some in the freezer


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually, I am not exactly noctornal. I just sleep by around 6:30 to 7:30 PM and hence wake rather too early.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I do admit the thread title should have been The Nocturnal thread or something like that, magar kya karey.



kuch nahin karna.. plus i wouldn't have come here all that willingly if the thread was called Nocturnal.. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Actually, I am not exactly noctornal. I just sleep by around 6:30 to 7:30 PM and hence wake rather too early.



Why do you sleep so early dude??
& How can you?? - I only get home around 9-9.30 in the evening.. :jealous:


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

veiga2412 said:


> Why do you sleep so early dude??
> & How can you?? - I only get home around 9-9.30 in the evening.. :jealous:


I sleep early because I need to wake early to start torrents 
And I can do this only on sundays, mondays, tuesdays and wednesdays.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I sleep early because I need to wake early to start torrents
> And I can do this only on sundays, mondays, tuesdays and wednesdays.



Which ISP has this weird system? 
Usually it's the other way around...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

BSNL H500


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

Metaaaaaaaaal!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

torrent @ 83% 150kbps


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I sleep early because I need to wake early to start torrents
> And I can do this only on sundays, mondays, tuesdays and wednesdays.





MetalheadGautham said:


> BSNL H500



isn't that Night unlimited Everyday??



goobimama said:


> Metaaaaaaaaal!



wassup wit u? :eyebrow raise:



MetalheadGautham said:


> torrent @ 83% 150kbps



Really??!!
My BSNL in Goa was U900, supposedly unlimited, but speeds never crossed 54kbps


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

^^three days a week I reach home at only 9:00 pm 
H500 rocks


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

Suckers. I'm torrenting at 220kBps _while_ scratching my ankle!


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 7, 2008)

BOTH of u'll can go die... am living off slow, unreliable wireless here in Pune... 

And what connection do u got [at the office?] Goobs???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

206kbps 

46 more minutes


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 7, 2008)

ok boys.. am off for physical therapy session of the day.. just pray i dun fall flat on my face in front of the team... 

will most likely meet u'll on saturday, when i have to do this again 

laters


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

veiga2412 said:


> BOTH of u'll can go die... am living off slow, unreliable wireless here in Pune...
> 
> And what connection do u got [at the office?] Goobs???


Home1000 (2mbps) @ Home.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 7, 2008)

@HOME!!!

I'm sooooo coming to your place to surf when i come next weekend...

[unless i'm banned of course ]

Now i really must RUN if i wanna be at practice in 15 mins..


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

--------
Me off to sleep. Did what I had to do. (I'm awesome!). Moderation duty should begin again @ 2:00 p.m.. Till then its your happy time.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

^^aint worth buying IMO.

Anyway, if you want some fun, check this out:
*www2.kerrang.com/2008/06/metallica_preview_new_album_in.html

AWSSOME


----------



## hellknight (Aug 8, 2008)

torrent speed ~ 32kbps (UL750)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 8, 2008)

"rishta dil se dil ke aitbar ka,
 Zinda hai humein se naam pyaar ka,
 Ki mar ke bhi kisi ko yaad aayenge,
 Kisi ke aashuyon mein muskurayein ge,
 Zeena isi ka naam hai"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

@Devil,Koi mil gayi kya?Aisi bhayankar lines kyu post kar rahe ho?

Playing Devil May Cry 4>Messing up with GPU>Cabby opened,can see the CPU fan moving>Yawning>.....................Enough of this!Going to sleep!!!

Gunyt fellas,Have dry dreams


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 8, 2008)

oye.. am here.. 

again.. 

really did wanna sleep early tonight.. :sigh:


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 8, 2008)

^^go see a doctor.....or do some weed.

bleh....so many problems in life,so less time.:<

/me off to sleep.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 8, 2008)

have never tried weed.. i din know it makes ya sleepy...

anywayz, me off too..

G'night all


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

Kahaan gaye sab? Looks like its only Hellknight and me keeping the world from falling apart. Help us peoples! And get on twitter.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah..nobody is here.. and in the morning, metal will say "i was here whole night.."


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

Metaaaaaal! Mark my words. Your account will die at my hands. Mark my words.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ Rofl..


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm hungry.. I'm gonna go n make some fried rice.. >.<


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> "rishta dil se dil ke aitbar ka,
> Zinda hai humein se naam pyaar ka,
> Ki mar ke bhi kisi ko yaad aayenge,
> Kisi ke aashuyon mein muskurayein ge,
> Zeena isi ka naam hai"





> Kehne Ko Saath Apane Ek Duniya Chalti Hai
> Per Chhupke Is Dil Mein Tanhaayi Palti Hai


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/97large.png

*www.dishant.com/lyrics/song-60587.html


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 8, 2008)

Gr8 now we have 2 emos..


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

Arrey. Yeh doh kidhar se aa gaye?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Metaaaaaal! Mark my words. Your account will die at my hands. Mark my words.


How can you kill my account when you are already dead ?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

Flushed the rat out of the hole. That's all I wanted.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 8, 2008)

How old is Fatcat??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

Huh? If you are referring to Goobi, then he is 8 years old. Small Cat is 3 (almost 4).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Flushed the rat out of the hole. That's all I wanted.


actually, I just woke up


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

Awright, I'm off.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

im still on


----------



## iorhld (Aug 8, 2008)

i just got a new BSNL 750 connection and i haven't slept for more than 30 mins continuous in 4 days.checking my torrent status every now and then.

my sense of day and night has gone woooooo......scratch...scratch.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

Bhaktjano!Kaise ho saalon?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

hey guyz im an insomniac again  i plan to play DMC4 till 3AM so might not post in the thread ... rock on


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 8, 2008)

checking in, but am trying to get outta this little club... can't afford to fall asleep during the day, so i can't sleep then either..


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

The unwritten rules of this thread forbid posting before 12 am.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> The unwritten rules of this thread forbid posting before 12 am.


Essentially what I was going to say when I saw that the number of posts had increased so early, but you beat me to the punch. Ban the early posters??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

pimpom said:


> Essentially what I was going to say when I saw that the number of posts had increased so early, but you beat me to the punch. Ban the early posters??


I would have loved to. But some idealist will go on whining about 'mod power abuse'.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

My piracy session startsmuwahahahaha


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 9, 2008)

shaddap infidels!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

Aaaaah. Its good to be back. *kracks knuckles*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 9, 2008)

What if...................................phoonk.Muwahahahaha


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

So how was the olympics opening ceremony ?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

Olympic ceremony was good for about half an hour. After that they began the long (and I mean really long) process of introducing each and every country that participated. No wonder they claimed 3.5 hours of extravaganza. Extravaganza my foot.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

ROFL...

But the starting part was good. Since the music sucked, I turned on my 5.1 Home Theater and put in classics from Led Zeppelin like Kashmir. All this time the TV was running muted. The remaining people in the house didn't realise that it was MY song and not the chinese music that was being played till the break started while my music was still playing. KASHMIR FTW!

@Goobimama: Check this page out:

*www.drummerworld.com/drummers/John_Bonham.html


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Olympic ceremony was good for about half an hour. After that they began the long (and I mean really long) process of introducing each and every country that participated. No wonder they claimed 3.5 hours of extravaganza. Extravaganza my foot.


They kept coming one after another! It seemed that its never gonna end.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

Did anyone check the link in my previous post ?


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 9, 2008)

.............off to watch DBZ ......... c ya guys .....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ That old show is STILL running ?


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> The unwritten rules of this thread forbid posting before 12 am.



happy now.. it's after 12....

and Till what time, BTW..??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Did anyone check the link in my previous post ?


Not sure who the guy is (Not into old skool rock), but the pic sure looks cool 8)


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2008)

hey..........I'm in.......... so wat do u guyz do wakin up all d night??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

We rule!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2008)

can I help u in dat??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Not sure who the guy is (Not into old skool rock), but the pic sure looks cool 8)


Its John Bonham from Led Zeppelin. They disbanded back in 1980 when bonham died.
Check out the MP3s. The one called When The Levee Breaks is awssome. Its classical dude.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^ That old show is STILL running ?



other sources dude, started yesterdy only.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Metal I just completed d/l of Led Zeplin discography.........  I'm goin 2 listen all of dem...........any special one dat u want 2 recommend??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> can I help u in dat??


How good are you at jumping on one foot, while holding your ear with your hand going under the opposite foot?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> How good are you at jumping on one foot, while holding your ear with your hand going under the opposite foot?



 nahh..............maybe...........I'll watch u rule.......... so everyday b4 "rulin" u all do that?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Hey Metal I just completed d/l of Led Zeplin discography.........  I'm goin 2 listen all of dem...........any special one dat u want 2 recommend??


The whole remastered set of all albums at MP3 220KBPS is 703MB. Files contain all metadata and fit exactly in a CD.

Special ones ? Gallows Pole is a classic but often ignored song. Hear it once and you will see why it rocks. You need good audio hardware to hear it properly. Its in Zep III.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> The whole remastered set of all albums at MP3 220KBPS is 703MB. Files contain all metadata and fit exactly in a CD.
> 
> Special ones ? Gallows Pole is a classic but often ignored song. Hear it once and you will see why it rocks. You need good audio hardware to hear it properly. Its in Zep III.



 The one I downloaded is of 1.15GB and MP3@320Kbps..........  any other with guitar solo??


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Its John Bonham from Led Zeppelin. They disbanded back in 1980 when bonham died.
> Check out the MP3s. The one called When The Levee Breaks is awssome. Its classical dude.



I heard there's nothing like a free lunch; or for that matter free supper since it's late. 
You get to d/l MP3s for free? 

And BTW, ruling out my possibility of being 'noob of the week' whats the meaning of "FTW"?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

How about a blog post about Led Zep then? And do list the best, like you know, the best of the best of tracks. Restrict yourself to like 5-7 for starters. (And none of that _all songs are good_ crap)


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2008)

@ goobi I just found a post on "Windows XP Blue Screen of Death STOP Codes" in certain forum.............Can i post the link in our forum?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

No idea what that is. Go for it I say. If someone reports it, out it goes!


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 9, 2008)

*www.giflix.com/e/fzzcigknol66/a_66d59759b326f384b146a8e411eb7fa7


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> No idea what that is. Go for it I say. If someone reports it, out it goes!



 U've never used a Windows??!!! Wow.........!!!!!!!!  Well in dat case its our very famous BSOD (Bluse Screen of Death) which contains some hex codes about the real cause of the error............unfortunately which can only be decoded by geeks and M/S coders..............  so.......??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> I heard there's nothing like a free lunch; or for that matter free supper since it's late.
> You get to d/l MP3s for free?
> 
> And BTW, ruling out my possibility of being 'noob of the week' whats the meaning of "FTW"?


FTW means For The Win. This site, drummerworld, is a site for drum students and drum enthusiasts. So they have special permission to host awssome drum files.


goobimama said:


> How about a blog post about Led Zep then? And do list the best, like you know, the best of the best of tracks. Restrict yourself to like 5-7 for starters. (And none of that _all songs are good_ crap)


Well, almost half the zep songs are true classics. But if you need the best, I must give you chartbusters and/or novelities. For that, there is Stairway To Heaven, Kashmir, Black Mountain Side, 


rhitwick said:


> The one I downloaded is of 1.15GB and MP3@320Kbps..........  any other with guitar solo??


Guitar Solo ?
Dazed And Confused from first album. Uses violin bow to play guitar.
Stairway To Heaven from 4th album. Damn smooth.
The Lemon Song from I guess 3rd album. Song recorded almost live, great quality.
Gallows Pole from 3rd one. Still AWSSOME.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 9, 2008)

Slow night. I've half a mind to go to bed before 3 AM -  and hope that my wife won't faint from shock.


----------



## karmanya (Aug 9, 2008)

Guys! Urgent help required. As of yesterday, my mum's old ipod is officially wandering the Elysian Fields. Now thankfully i can buy my own pmp. Any recommendations? I wanted it to be TINY, with great sound quality and battery life.

Also, I always thought FTW meant F the world.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 9, 2008)

lolunoob? Every single computer user in this world has used Windows.. >.<


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> *www.giflix.com/e/fzzcigknol66/a_66d59759b326f384b146a8e411eb7fa7


WTF ???


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 9, 2008)

Wtf? >.<



karmanya said:


> Guys! Urgent help required. As of yesterday, my mum's old ipod is officially wandering the Elysian Fields. Now thankfully i can buy my own pmp. Any recommendations? I wanted it to be TINY, with great sound quality and battery life.


Sony FTW!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 9, 2008)

or maybe Zune? its HUGE,and both sound quality and battery life pretty much sucks.

2 more days to college ....*sigh*

/me off to a quick shower and then off to bed.laters peeps.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah noobs like you buy Zune. Ppl want *Sound Quality* with PMP not a piece of junk with wifi and 30GB space for $100..


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2008)

Sony/Creative PMPs, yuck!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> lolunoob? Every single computer user in this world has used Windows.. >.<


But do you think everyone has faced BSODs ?


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 9, 2008)

> Sony/Creative PMPs, yuck!


Yeah right.. I'm guessing you have NOT tried any of em.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But do you think everyone has faced BSODs ?


I know what BSODs are alright. And everyone has faced them sometime or the other. Just didn't know why posting those codes here was deemed suspicious by rhitwick. 

@rhitwick: I now know why you wanted to warn me about that post of yours. I sure would have deleted that massive unformatted paragraph of junk!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @rhitwick: I now know why you wanted to warn me about that post of yours. I sure would have deleted that massive unformatted paragraph of junk!



 Goobi I've formatted it.....................deleted d content...............now only link Somehow my formatting controls are disabled..............I can use them from office not from my home???!!!!  any issue with FF3?? cz wen in FF2 I was able to use them............


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 9, 2008)

karmanya said:
			
		

> Also, I always thought FTW meant F the world.



Haha, there you go. NOOB OF THE WEEK !! 
I'm starting to yawn.

Gouys Im thinkin of trying out a Distro amond the following, which one should I go for? My system Specs are too low for any new Distro. Using Xp Sp3 right now. Have used Ubuntu 7.04 on this rig pretty well but dont have it's CD anymore. 
Okay here goes my rig;

Intel Celeron D 2.26 GHZ 256kB L2
256 MB DDR 333 MHz 
ECS P4M800 Mobo with Via Chipset
NVidia Geforce FX5200 128MB
12GB Unpartitioned space for Linux. (I wanna dual boot)

And here are my choices;
Mandrive Linux One 2008.1
openSUSE 10.3
Freespire (Latest)
EasyS (Latest)
Ubuntu 8.04
SimplyMepis 7.0

Tell me the best choice for now. Also I'll be adding 512 MB shortly(10 Days or so?) so please tell me the best distro After I add 512 MB of RAM to make a total of 768 MB?

ALso I heard that Via chipsets will give me problems with Linux. I have a dedicated GFX card. Will it be a grave issue. Though openSUSE 10.3 and Ubuntu 7.04 worked fine.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 9, 2008)

Metalhead, you still up? I thought you usually cheated by going to bed early and post here _after_ you got up for the day while us real insomniacs are still high on caffeine? Or is that only on weekdays?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Goobi I've formatted it.....................deleted d content...............now only link Somehow my formatting controls are disabled..............I can use them from office not from my home???!!!!  any issue with FF3?? cz wen in FF2 I was able to use them............


Don't you know BB codes? Anyway, its irrelevant now.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2008)

I know and use it....
but........why d control are not accessible ??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

No idea mate. I use Safari.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

pimpom said:


> Metalhead, you still up? I thought you usually cheated by going to bed early and post here _after_ you got up for the day while us real insomniacs are still high on caffeine? Or is that only on weekdays?


Yup thats only on weekdays. And no, I don't cheat. I am still an insomniac by defination, since I can't sleep. I just CANT. Hence I wake up. So weather you wake then sleep or weather you sleep then wake, as long as you wake in the night you are an insomniac.


goobimama said:


> I know what BSODs are alright. And everyone has faced them sometime or the other. Just didn't know why posting those codes here was deemed suspicious by rhitwick.
> 
> @rhitwick: I now know why you wanted to warn me about that post of yours. I sure would have deleted that massive unformatted paragraph of junk!


Everyone ? Not me. No Sir. I never EVER faced a BSOD. Windows hanged and crashed and rebooted, but never displayed a BSOD.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I never EVER faced a BSOD. Windows hanged and crashed and rebooted, but never displayed a BSOD.



Sigh...............Lucky man................... 

@ Metal........... 
Check This


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

> So weather you wake then sleep or weather you sleep then wake, as long as you wake in the night you are an insomniac.


So you're telling me that my neighbour who wakes up at 5:30 a.m. every morning is an insomniac? You are a cheater who doesn't want to admit it. 

Also, it is whether, and not weather.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> So you're telling me that my neighbour who wakes up at 5:30 a.m. every morning is an insomniac? You are a cheater who doesn't want to admit it.
> 
> Also, it is whether, and not weather.


5:30 AM is not night. Its more like early morning.
I wake up at 2:00 AM. Thats like the MIDDLE OF NIGHT. Because I can't continue sleeping.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

And what about yesterday? You woke up @ 6 and started posting. That's not allowed.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2008)

Metal did u check my last post....?? 
U've got a link there.......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> And what about yesterday? You woke up @ 6 and started posting. That's not allowed.


I woke up at 3:30 FYKI. Just because I didn't report in at the same time, and instead decided to do something creative, it does not mean that I am a non follower of the cult of insomnia.



rhitwick said:


> Metal did u check my last post....??
> U've got a link there.......


Thats plain stupid. You can't generalise "rock" as it is. Comparing a Heavy Metal hit like Enter Sandman with a soft rock hit like Nothing Else Matters is IDIOTICITY.

*ANNOUNCEMENT: *

The world's BEST firefox theme, noia 2.0 eXtreme, is once again usable in Firefox since it got ported only recently, to Firefox 3.x.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 9, 2008)

boohoohoo ..... 

What's the actual purpose of this thread? I thought that people are so responsive in the thread and posted my query. Now I dont have any takers at all??

Is it because of my post count of 40? Man I'm not a nooby.  Infact Im not even new to the forum itself...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

^^Oh, you bikdel ? 
I remember you now.
What was your query ???


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalHeadGautham said:
			
		

> Thats plain stupid. You can't generalise "rock" as it is. Comparing a Heavy Metal hit like Enter Sandman with a soft rock hit like Nothing Else Matters is IDIOTICITY.



Maybe to make a list of 100, those poor guys couldnt find so many songs fitting one category totally. And Rock is Rock. By 100 Greatest it should have meant 100 greatest; not top 100 like a merit list. Thats what I feel.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

> I woke up at 3:30 FYKI. Just because I didn't report in at the same time, and instead decided to do something creative, it does not mean that I am a non follower of the cult of insomnia.


Again, lies.

*img.skitch.com/20080808-pxpw7sjmsr3nkb88k7x93khxmp.preview.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Again, lies.
> 
> *img.skitch.com/20080808-pxpw7sjmsr3nkb88k7x93khxmp.preview.jpg


I had meant that I had just woken up when the previous comment was posted. That was 4:30 I suppose.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 9, 2008)

This is my query... My Post

Added: BTW guys I posted this. And goobimama here is a mod. Is this thread okay? [thread=911306]How to build a low cost Linux Home Server?[/thread]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> This is my query... [post=1621]My Post[/post]


No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 9, 2008)

^^^YOU!! :angry: 

hey... GOTCHA; it isnt a thread but a post. 


_Sorry_.. My Bad.... but its now fixed. Actually I just learnt BBcodes and Ive been making mistakes here and there while overexcercising them.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

no problem. since its supposed to be open doccumentation, no issues with it.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ Oh thanks. But my query is the first Link. Lemme give again.

My Query


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

I think I already answered it. Ubuntu should do well.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyways.. ::yawn:: Im off to sleep. Ive got a really irritating thraot infection n cant speak much. 

@Metalhead. Ubuntu?.. Alryt. So guess Im not sleeping tonight as well due to installation procedure :/.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

Ubuntu 8.04 takes 15min to install on my system which is similar to yours.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

My my. I didn't notice what a crappy config you have!


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 9, 2008)

Did you know that you snatched my job? I was supposed to be the watchman.. to take care of all those p0Rn links.. >.<


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmm. Sounds very suspicious. Are you initiating all these pr0n threads? Who is paying you?


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## hellknight (Aug 9, 2008)

so how's the thread going on today?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

The same way it always does...

Downloads Complete.
Time to go to sleep.


----------



## karmanya (Aug 9, 2008)

In about 7 minutes this thread shall be put to rest for the day. Posters after 6 am be warned....


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

Why would you say that? What of those people who stay awake past 6?


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But do you think everyone has faced BSODs ?



dude, if u use windows, it'll happen sometime.. even my mom has seen one, even though she barely knows how to put on the comp & send mail.. 

Check it, i'm up at a decent time today!! And i din have to stay up all night to do it either!


----------



## pimpom (Aug 10, 2008)

Bong bong!! Midnight has passed. Time to straighten up and start banging out more nonsense on your keyboards.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 10, 2008)

you, me, and everything.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 10, 2008)

stop your grayish comments.. wtf?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 10, 2008)

:<

I love you too(in a 'I love you rasna' kind of way).


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 10, 2008)

You still drink rasna?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2008)

iNet is on and off. Let's see if I can download anything tonight.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 10, 2008)

oh.....those I love u rasna Days ............. Jaane kaha gaye wo din .........


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 10, 2008)

I sleep at 6AM on weekends. Nights are the quietest times


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey! Nikhil is back! Kahaan gaya tha bidu?!


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 10, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> You still drink rasna?



i miss the blue aqua rasna... was limited edition one i think.. 

anywayz, this is me checking in...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2008)

I love you Rasna is in the same league as Washing powder Nirma. Rhymes too.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 10, 2008)

Washing Powder Nirma Is legendory dude !!! .. Still going great guns on Door Darshan (DD1 or DD National..watever u say).


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 10, 2008)

Why were you watching DD??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2008)

Olympics I presume.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 10, 2008)

ah yes.. me missed the show....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 10, 2008)

I usually hang around till late,think I should start posting here


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to the club! At least it will be better than the current crap club that you support. I mean, who supports Arsenal!


----------



## xbonez (Aug 10, 2008)

3.33


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2008)

What's happening, chickens!


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 10, 2008)

??...

who's dying?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2008)

*Breaking News!*

Daffy blowing his brains out!
*img.skitch.com/20080809-t135mbf61xxbpjn3y5xeatfn6k.preview.jpg

Reporting: 7 a.m. All the panzies seem to have gone to sleep. (Waiting for Metal to wake up to his cuckoo bird alarm clock and start posting here).


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 10, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Hey! Nikhil is back! Kahaan gaya tha bidu?!



bwahahahaha... took a break *images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/thumb/5/56/1204733738114.jpg/180px-1204733738114.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

^^that the devil from RGV's Phoonk ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^that the devil from RGV's Phoonk ?



 *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barack_Obama


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

and I thought ram gopal verma just redeemed himself


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 10, 2008)

NikhilVerma said:


> bwahahahaha... took a break *images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/thumb/5/56/1204733738114.jpg/180px-1204733738114.jpg



Aankhen band daant bahar.Looks like bugs bunny


----------



## k6153r (Aug 10, 2008)

I read this thread only today.

OMG, I thought only I had such a problem.

I CAN study ONLY at night, in morning, I get sooooo lazy, but I can stay up all the night, and still feel great the next day at school.

SO, this is a common problem/practice?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea,it's quite common with all such freak including meI was studying till 3 AM last night/morning and then went to play DMC4.7-11 was sleepin time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 10, 2008)

Good Morning everyone.


goobimama said:


> Welcome to the club! At least it will be better than the current crap club that you support. I mean, who supports Arsenal!



Brace yourself for Gooner Army's assault


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

Now Playing: Deep Purple - Progression - Dead or Alive.mp3


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 10, 2008)

dude.. we can't post here before 12.. mod's rules :shivers in fear:


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 10, 2008)

Just finished watching Singh is Kinng.Time pass movie hai.Some lame comedy+EMO stuff+action.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 10, 2008)

DENIED INFIDELS!

btw,me has to go to college tomorrow and I am VERY-VERY sick,,so I gotta sleep.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 11, 2008)

Bong bong!! Bong bong!! This thread is now officially open for posting. Those of you who posted earlier, watch out!


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 11, 2008)

yaya i'm here... 

so what's happening?.. how was everyone's weekend?? 

:trying to make like she didn't post before 12:


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 11, 2008)

Ssup naabz?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

Still listening to DEEP PURPLE. 8)


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 11, 2008)

Jess Jess .... hwits be twelph noe ? i be feally frunk


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

anyone heard The Purpendicular Waltz ???


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 11, 2008)

no dude.. 

anywayz, am off to sleep.. all the late nights from the last week have been too much for my system.. besides which, from wednesday i'll need to be at work by 8:30, or my boss will have my head... gotta get into the ... well i gotta get into whatever it is that will have me sleeping at the right times... 

:sighs:

will miss you guys, if this works out i mean...


----------



## ilugd (Aug 11, 2008)

i just noticed that there are more people in my messenger list after 12am than during the daytime. I think I need to find some new friends.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 11, 2008)

^^
Is it you in your avatar?


----------



## ilugd (Aug 11, 2008)

^^yes. but i was like this till last december only. I don't have a beard or a moustache now.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 11, 2008)

Naw, that's his evil twin brother.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

Where is Goobimama now ?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 11, 2008)

ilugd's evil twin brother ate him.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 11, 2008)

evil is subjective. I am the good guy. He was evil. He tasted good anyway.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 11, 2008)

^ 
Anyway, I was answering Metalhead's question about the present whereabouts of Goobimama.

Seriously, I think Goobi's out hunting early posters in this thread with his AK-47.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

goobi with AK-47 ? Why, I am a veteran with G36


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 11, 2008)

LR300 here
Kal school hai,preparin for practicals.WTF!Why do they have school?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

^^Enjoy when you can. CBSE X is the LAST year you get to enjoy in your life before retirement


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 11, 2008)

ha.. you guys stand no chance in front of my G36.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 11, 2008)

> Kal school hai,preparin for practicals.WTF!Why do they have school?


So that some people can find employment as teachers.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2008)

Hula


----------



## pimpom (Aug 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> goobi with AK-47 ? Why, I am a veteran with G36


Digit is behind the times - they issue only AK-47s to mods. I hope Goobi doesn't get so drunk that he forgets which end is which and shoot himself in the shoulder.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

Metallica - Ozzfest 08 - Cyanide.mp3


----------



## pimpom (Aug 11, 2008)

Ever listen to the Beatallicas? They're hilarious.
I'm feeling maudlin tonight. Been listening to Elvis, Eric Clapton, The Eagles, The Beatles, Bryan Adams, Hank Locklin, and the like.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey, every time it rains heavily, my connection drops. And it has been raining really heavy for the past few hours. Problems, I know.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

pimpom said:


> Ever listen to the Beatallicas? They're hilarious.
> I'm feeling maudlin tonight. Been listening to Elvis, Eric Clapton, The Eagles, The Beatles, Bryan Adams, Hank Locklin, and the like.


I have entire Betallica discography, but this is different.

Its the NEW song, the FIRST SINGLE from their YET TO BE RELEASED ALBUM titled DEATH MAGNETIC.

It sounds bad in this live audience recording, but its got the groove, beats and solos perfectly. dhug dhai dugai dhug dhai dugai dhug dhug dhug dhai


----------



## pimpom (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey goobi, bagged yourself a few earlies?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

holy sh!t...
I missed 2AM
time to restart modem for starting downloads


----------



## pimpom (Aug 11, 2008)

I thought BSNL was supposed to have solved that problem quite some time ago.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmm. Rain seems to have stopped for now. Now's the time to surf people!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

pimpom said:


> I thought BSNL was supposed to have solved that problem quite some time ago.


can't take risks 
I never faced the issue really, and I used to just start downloads at 2, but now, seeing others' plight, I can't take any chances.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2008)

Alex just announced that its 3 o'clock. So I thought I'd post it here.


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 11, 2008)

Yaaaaaawwwnn!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

Still reading...


----------



## ilugd (Aug 11, 2008)

bring it on. who else is awake?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2008)

Hows the health sir? Good? Good.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

Me


----------



## ilugd (Aug 11, 2008)

lol... metalheadgautam. "Thou Shalt NOT Flatulate"???


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2008)

Metal, whatever happened to your blog? Thanda ho gaya kya?


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 11, 2008)

Yaaaaaawwwnn! v. 1.02


----------



## xbonez (Aug 11, 2008)

another night passes by....


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2008)

Just made some instant coffee. Added milk instead of water. Become a little too milky.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Metal, whatever happened to your blog? Thanda ho gaya kya?


I have lots to write about but no time to write 
These days, reading is the only thing I am able to do. Read, Read, Read, Read. Whether I am reading a Agtha Christie novel or Calculus, Slackware Guide or News Paper, I am so engrossed in such work that for writing I hardly find time


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2008)

Note: Do correct your weather and whether. I've noticed you keep using weather instead of whether. No offence, just some friendly advice.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Note: Do correct your weather and whether. I've noticed you keep using weather instead of whether. No offence, just some friendly advice.


I have a really bad spelling. I have no idea why, but this is one basic fault in my language. Despite my rather excellent mastery over the spoken english, and despite my huge vocabulary, spelling errors pull me underground all the time.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2008)

I would kill for a good vocabulary.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

HAHAHA I R 1337. I am compiling my own custom kernel


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 11, 2008)

iJust had a cake XD

Ok m going to sleep ... bai bai ...

*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/lolcat2-copy.jpg

yess yess this is so true for me XD ... I have office tomorrow ... bwahahaha I go to office at 12....


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey! You can't change your avatar! That's not allowed. In my mind NikhilVerma is associated with that previous avatar of yours. I mean if I ever meet that guy with straight hair and a blue T-shirt, I'll think its you. This south park rubbish makes no sense.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

My eyes hurt.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> My eyes hurt.


Wasn't it you with those ear problems? Seems to me like you need to hire a permanent ENT for yourself…


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

^^
I said my eyes hurt from staying awake this long...


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Hey! You can't change your avatar! That's not allowed. In my mind NikhilVerma is associated with that previous avatar of yours. I mean if I ever meet that guy with straight hair and a blue T-shirt, I'll think its you. This south park rubbish makes no sense.



Oh shite ...  Rolling back


----------



## karmanya (Aug 12, 2008)

i just woke up to a huge cockroach sitting on my nose. I don't think i'll ever be able to sleep again.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

zomg after 3 days i am able to show 5 random posts on my blog *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png

Queried the database directly.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2008)

A O Lets Go.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2008)

Bong bong!! Bong bong!! Man, I love ringing the opening bell


----------



## ilugd (Aug 13, 2008)

and so the thread comes alive. past midnight.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 13, 2008)

thread is always alive.. it just goes in hibernation...


----------



## ilugd (Aug 13, 2008)

no. no. you dont' get it. this is a magical thread. it comes alive when the clock strikes midnight and goes back to the depths of the underworld at dawn. 

(my wife reads me fairy tales for me to go to sleep)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 13, 2008)

School projects suck!keep me awake till late night.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmm. The bear has come down from Bangalore so we tripping on some beers.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 13, 2008)

For a change, i am messing up with windows

but this stupid external HDD is detected as Unkown usb device, i have to replug & insert. this happens 3 out of 5 times. damn this is irritating


----------



## Pathik (Aug 13, 2008)

Oui


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 13, 2008)

oui oui,.

sh!t happens....


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 13, 2008)

i don't even notice the time anymore.. it's almost 2 and i haven't even yawned yet.. 

and people wonder i doze during the day...


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, my ISP hasn't gone down yet tonight. It often drops dead around 1-2 AM and stays down for the rest of the night, like last night.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 13, 2008)

pimpom said:


> Well, my ISP hasn't gone down yet tonight. It often drops dead around 1-2 AM and stays down for the rest of the night, like last night.



where are u from?... bsnl?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh yes, BSNL. No other ISP in my town. But for reasons of national security, where that town is must remain a secret


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 13, 2008)

yes yes.. i understand.. i too was once in your shoes.. but soon your mission will be complete, then....


 u shall be on digit during the day also.. 
[(2nd part)not spoken from personal experience ]


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Hmm. The bear has come down from Bangalore so we tripping on some beers.


Thus spake our erstwhile mod. Poor guy, having to watch over all of us lunatics.

You mean you drank some bears with a beer? Or is that drink beer with a bear? Or did you bare yourself in front of a bear?


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 13, 2008)

knowing him, i'm sure it's a little bit of everything going on over there... 

checking out guys..... gotta be up in another 4 hours... :yawn:


----------



## Pathik (Aug 13, 2008)

Sleep


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey guys, a local cable company has asked me to sing a couple of Elvis' songs on the anniversary of the king's death this coming Saturday. I haven't chosen the songs yet. Any favourites or suggestions?


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 13, 2008)

Download Going Strong @220kBps

but damn there are two many seeds, i download 450-500Gb and haven't seeded even 10mb

now don't blame me for poor ratio.

Second thought it happens on torrents with 300seeds and 50leachers

I am loving it


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 13, 2008)

pimpom said:


> Hey guys, a local cable company has asked me to sing a couple of Elvis' songs on the anniversary of the king's death this coming Saturday. I haven't chosen the songs yet. Any favourites or suggestions?



Hound Dog & Jail-house Rock... 

mmm... well definately Jailhouse rock for sure... too classic to miss


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, I'll keep them in mind.

Signing off. Heavy schedule tomorrow. Even self-employed people working at home must show some justification for their existence once in a while. G'night.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2008)

as always


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 13, 2008)

Blah ... am bored and cant sleep ... And somebody's not picking up the phone ..


----------



## karmanya (Aug 13, 2008)

We come from the land of the ice and snow,
from the midnight sun where the hot springs blow.
The hammer of the gods
Will drive our ships to new lands,
To fight the horde, singing and crying:
Valhalla, I am coming!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 13, 2008)

_Between the lines of fear and blame
and you begin to wonder why you came .. _


----------



## karmanya (Aug 13, 2008)

On we sweep with threshing oar,
Our only goal will be the western shore.
Ah, ah,
We come from the land of the ice and snow,
from the midnight sun where the hot springs blow.
How soft your fields so green,
Can whisper tales of gore,
Of how we calmed the tides of war.
We are your overlords.
On we sweep with threshing oar,
Our only goal will be the western shore.
So now youd better stop and rebuild all your ruins,
For peace and trust can win the day
Despite of all your losing.

I got sick of the fray a long time ago.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 13, 2008)

_Wont you help to sing
These songs of freedom? -
cause all I ever have:
Redemption songs;
Redemption songs;
Redemption songs._

^^ Love this song .. <3


----------



## Pathik (Aug 13, 2008)

Yo batty. Sup?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 14, 2008)

Bong Bong!! Bong bong!! A bit late with the bell tonight. Just got back from rehearsing for the TV show.

Ringing the bell reminds me of the time I had an accident with a bell. I was in primary school - I must have been around 7. The school had one of those flat circular brass bells. The school had no verandah and we kids took turns taking the bell outside when it was time to ring it. One time when it was my turn, I had rung it just once when the suspension wire snapped and the heavy bell smashed down on my big toe.

The pain was excruciating and I had to go home for the day. Blood had welled up inside, forming a big bruise. The whole nail came off later.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 14, 2008)

someday-flipsyde

beautiful song.,cheers me up.

you guys should look at the security arrangements in Delhi now.:/.only time mammulogs are actually worried.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2008)

Me in.................


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 14, 2008)

ha 80s FTW..


----------



## pimpom (Aug 14, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> Google : LIES!
> Wikipedia : Made up facts.
> Encyclopedias : Proven facts.


What about MS Encarta?


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

Dreams come true - S.E.S.

me so lovin it ! I don't really like pop but this ones an exception



pimpom said:


> What about MS Encarta?


madness, this is ENCARTAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey....... wats d diff, if bandwidth is low or high in uTorrent??  In High it gives 50KBps........today I set it low.......then too its on 50KBps?  but +ve point is that, in low I'm able to browse while uTorrent is up


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

^^its the width of the traffic, so if its broad then how can other packet overtake the one ahead without a hole


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2008)

so, wat problem may arise if I keep it as low everytime..........any drop in d/l rate........?


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

^^yes the total download within a time may be affected when you visit bandwidth hungry sites


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2008)

............ how to avoid "_AutoMarged Doublepost_" in this forum??


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 14, 2008)

weird I get speeds of 14-20 kBps in utorrent no matter how much i optimize ... Bitcomet on the other hand always ends up giving 55+ without any config :-/ ..... used to be opposite for me before...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 14, 2008)

ok.. am here.. now what..??...


----------



## ilugd (Aug 14, 2008)

anybody got special plans for August 15? anybody going to India Gate?


----------



## karmanya (Aug 14, 2008)

I have to study my chemical kinetics... so no india gate for me.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 14, 2008)

No internet. Insomniac is suffering.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 14, 2008)

Somebody make the pencil disappear please !


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 14, 2008)

NikhilVerma said:


> Somebody make the pencil disappear please !



good u reminded me, i forgot to pack that necklace


----------



## pimpom (Aug 15, 2008)

Bong bong!!
No power at my house since 9:30 tonight. I called up the power department and they said they have a serious problem and won't be able to restore power tonight. I'm posting this from a friend's cybercafe and will have to go home soon. Have fun. Good night, all.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 15, 2008)

Ha! Me too in for 3-4 days  No school ...... YAY!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy indepence day boys. Today you get the freedom to post out of the happy hours! So go on, post durng the day if you have to!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 15, 2008)

This unactive, weird and senseless guy with 50-55 posts is bahing us -->> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5193&page=191

Scroll to the bottom. He is calling al of us nOObs  BAN HIM.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 15, 2008)

happy independence day everyone


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 15, 2008)

Ya Happy Independence Day


----------



## ilugd (Aug 15, 2008)

anybody stocking up on laddus to distribute?  invite me over if you have some extra.


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 15, 2008)

well add me to the insomniac list too, cos i passed my cbse board exams while studying at night only ....
and for the rest of the day i only enjoyed my time...
and still i got 80 % in aggregrate....
so i am another creature of the night.

btw its past midnight so,
HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY to all digitians and Indians too...


----------



## ilugd (Aug 15, 2008)

@Davidboon. Welcome to the club. Let the sacrifices begin!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 15, 2008)

I am bored


----------



## ilugd (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ get on irc


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't. Don't have the client.


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks ilugd


----------



## ilugd (Aug 15, 2008)

use mibbit. 

#think-digit at freenode.net


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh ok.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 15, 2008)

or another web based irc site.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm on mIRC


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 15, 2008)

I R Alive!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2008)

Opensuse furked up Vista.I don't feel like sleeping.Got nothing to do.Just finished studying.Bored to the core.Anybody for UrT?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 15, 2008)

everyone sleeping on IRC too


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 15, 2008)

Half Good morning guys.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence Day


----------



## ilugd (Aug 15, 2008)

sleeping? I am still awake


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

All our regulars seem to have disappeared. Sad day for insomniacs.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 15, 2008)

maybe they are preparing for independence day. laddus and all, you know?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

What's with you and laddus? Pretty sure if there was a laddu linux, you would be using it.


----------



## Ph4x0r (Aug 15, 2008)

Awake !


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 16, 2008)

Nobody Up today? :O

Sab Bhai Log Rakhi manane ki preparation karne ke liye so rahe hai kya? So din bhar awake reh sake?
Me going to watch Hellboy2 now!  Watched Singh is King allready!


----------



## karmanya (Aug 16, 2008)

oh boy.. had so much fun yesterday, watched all the movies i've been meaning to watch for a while now.
Unfortunately now i need to study again. Fortunately, i can escape the usual rakhi-bullshit.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 17, 2008)

Bong bong!! Wake up, sleepyheads.
Hey, remember my talking about the Elvis Night show scheduled for tonight? Here's a picture of me crooning out one of my all-time favourite Elvis songs: "It's a Matter of Time". Hehehe......
*i48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/keimah/ItsaMatterofTime.jpg
This is a downsized low-quality jpeg out of consideration of dial-up users.

Sorry, Veiga. Jailhouse Rock had already been chosen by another singer and the band wasn't too familiar with the score for Hound Dog. I also belched out "Moody Blue".


----------



## ilugd (Aug 17, 2008)

and out of the ashes we rise. The most exciting thing i did today? I flew a kite after 14 years.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 17, 2008)

That's the right spirit, ilugd. My motto is 'Stay young in mind'.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 17, 2008)

pimpom. Dammit man. I am young in body too.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

I R Aw@ke


----------



## ilugd (Aug 17, 2008)

lol. i was watchign a movie with headphones. forgot that the speaker was on. woke up everyone in dorm.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 17, 2008)

ilugd said:


> pimpom. Dammit man. I am young in body too.


OK. Then how old (or young) were you when you last flew a kite - 14 years ago???


----------



## ilugd (Aug 17, 2008)

well, i was 11.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 17, 2008)

/me wuz here


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 17, 2008)

pimpom said:
			
		

> This is a downsized low-quality jpeg out of consideration of dial-up users.


Count me in.... (BTW You are an old lad; dint know that we have seniors in our forum!  Not offensive though!  )

IronMan Ready to Roll : 7:30 PM GMT


----------



## pimpom (Aug 17, 2008)

ilugd said:


> well, i was 11.


So you're 25 now. Well, that's OOOLD from some of our members' viewpoint!! 
But you don't think of yourself as old. That's what I mean. 

IronManForever, how old do you think I am?


----------



## ilugd (Aug 17, 2008)

pimpom: this blog post specially based on what you said. *daily.jsemmanuel.com/2008/08/dammit-i-am-young-in-body-too.html


----------



## goobimama (Aug 17, 2008)

You are just 25? I thought you were like 46 or something. No more respect for you.


----------



## eggman (Aug 17, 2008)

ZzZzZzZz...........................


----------



## ilugd (Aug 17, 2008)

@goobimama: your bait will not work.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 17, 2008)

^^allow anonymous user comments,you noob blogger,.
and lols@you being an insurance agent,I bet people will call 100 straight away if you don't get rid of your beard and mustache..

I feel like reading for the past few days and I am out of good books....sigh.....

need to get my arse off this damn PC,seriously.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 17, 2008)

Biology sukkks!

Where are all the guys?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 17, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^allow anonymous user comments,you noob blogger,.
> and lols@you being an insurance agent,I bet people will call 100 straight away if you don't get rid of your beard and mustache..
> 
> I feel like reading for the past few days and I am out of good books....sigh.....
> ...


I don't think he still has the beard and mooshes.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 17, 2008)

@tdh: well, noone reads my blog, so no comments. and what is so noobish about allowing anonymous comments, you wizkid?

Uncle was taken in good humor. I just don't wanna hear a girl using it.

@tdh: my current handsome hunky portfolio: *img201.imageshack.us/img201/7355/n6505759655281bk4.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2008)

ilugd said:


> Uncle was taken in good humor. I just don't wanna hear a girl using it.



So you'd rather hear a girl saying 'bhaiyya'??? 
Juz kiddin'


----------



## pimpom (Aug 17, 2008)

ilugd said:


> pimpom: this blog post specially based on what you said. *daily.jsemmanuel.com/2008/08/dammit-i-am-young-in-body-too.html


Hehe. Now you have someone you can call 'Uncle' here in the forum.  But I don't feel old. I'm ageless, in fact. People of all ages from teenagers to politicians and retired IAS officers hang out at my place. They sometimes interfere with my work, but I don't really mind. Money isn't everything. It's nice to have high school students, budding musicians, engineers, doctors and grandparents chat and joke together.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 17, 2008)

ilugd said:


> @tdh: well, noone reads my blog, so no comments. and what is so noobish about allowing anonymous comments, you wizkid?


Its just sounds too much to put in your account details for a damn comment.It should be like <push comment button><Type><post>.It encourages users to comment,of course you can use moderation before the comment goes public like all the pro bloggers do.



> Uncle was taken in good humor. I just don't wanna hear a girl using it.
> 
> @tdh: my current handsome hunky portfolio: *img201.imageshack.us/img201/7355/n6505759655281bk4.jpg


thats more like an insurance agent.lolz.

You are almost unrecognizable from your avatar's pic.nice nice.



I need to go sleep now.I hope it rains heavenly tomorrow and I hope winters arrive asap.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 17, 2008)

^^are you telling me that my blog doesn't allow anonymous posts?

damn, just checked. my mistake. incorrect settings. i assumed anonymous comments were allowed

whoa, post count going to reach 1000. fireworks all setup and ready.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 17, 2008)

pimpom said:
			
		

> IronManForever, how old do you think I am?



30 something? Trust me; I suck at speculating. 

hey guys.. really sorry for being so stupid; but whats irc? I can guess that its a chattin protocol or something; but what kinda client will i require and how do I sign in?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 17, 2008)

ilugd said:


> ^^are you telling me that my blog doesn't allow anonymous posts?
> 
> damn, just checked. my mistake. incorrect settings. i assumed anonymous comments were allowed
> 
> whoa, post count going to reach 1000. fireworks all setup and ready.


No point hanging around in the Chit chat section then. Better go spam the OpenSource section to bump up your post count (I mean, everyone spams there).


----------



## rockfella (Aug 17, 2008)

So whats this thread about?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 17, 2008)

It's about nothng and everything.



IronManForever said:


> 30 something? Trust me; I suck at speculating.


 Well then, keep on guessing. And I hope it turns you into a _real_ insomniac.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey anyone tell me about this irc sh1t!!! common, im losing patience.
@pimpom What do you mean by a real insomniac? I AM a real insomniac!!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 17, 2008)

Go to mibbit.com. 
In connect to IRC field select "Freenode.net"

In nick type "idiot"
in channel type in "#think-digit"


----------



## ilugd (Aug 17, 2008)

lol goobi. but he is already there. we are ragging him right now. telling him that the best irc client is ubuntu. he has xp btw


----------



## goobimama (Aug 17, 2008)

Seems I was kicked out of the IRC by that Mehul. Letting him go cause its his birthday.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 17, 2008)

ilugd said:
			
		

> lol goobi. but he is already there. we are ragging him right now. telling him that the best irc client is ubuntu. he has xp btw


ROFL.....Oh common; I know what ubuntu is. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Seems I was kicked out of the IRC by that Mehul. Letting him go cause its his birthday.


So it was you too.. 
Well I joined in IRC for 1st time in my life today, idnt know what it was about. Spoke badle to the MOD or whatever and got kicked out; thrice!!! 

And happy Bday Mehul.... one of the most ecperienced linux users on the forum I believe. ??

Anyways Guys.. Moving out; time to sleep. Worned by mum to sleep till 4:00 AM and its already over it.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 17, 2008)

Mehul does not use Linux! He's a BSD geek. 

Anyway, crazy thing happened. I had gone for my walk. Pitch dark. But then suddenly on the road I noticed it was a little too dark. So I pulled out the iPhone's flashlight. Just 15 feet ahead lay a huge tree on the road, and two feet away cold aluminium electric wires ready to entangle me. Now I'm not sure if those are still live or dead, but god knows what would have happened if I had walked into them.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 17, 2008)

i bit-feverish ! going off to sleep today early  

goobi ! abe here also iPhone is god  , my god  
hail : saved you today  lolzzz


----------



## karmanya (Aug 17, 2008)

I heard someone say the i-phone will be 20k-ish when it comes... that true?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 17, 2008)

shantanu said:


> i bit-feverish ! going off to sleep today early
> 
> goobi ! abe here also iPhone is god  , my god
> hail : saved you today  lolzzz


We would have lost a mod and a Macboy


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 18, 2008)

'Someday we gonna rise up on that wind you know,
Someday we gonna dance with those lions,
Someday we gonna break free from these chains and keep on flying....'


sup fellow hoomans?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 18, 2008)

Is everyone waiting for the opening bell?


----------



## ilugd (Aug 18, 2008)

let the party begin.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 18, 2008)

.me going to sleep,have to go to college tomorrow,9-4:30.:O


----------



## Pathik (Aug 18, 2008)

Ba ba black sheep


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 18, 2008)

Me back aftr a long time................
howdy guyz??


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2008)

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=I3WHZ5vcyWo


> "The greatest thing
> You'll ever learn
> Is just to love
> And be loved
> In return."


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey T, can u help me..............
my FF is hanging frequently.............I'm pissed off.......................
Now I'm in safe mode............

Kaya karu main..........??

"e bhai...........koi to hai bhai??"


----------



## pimpom (Aug 18, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> @pimpom What do you mean by a real insomniac? I AM a real insomniac!!


You're not a real insomniac as long as you're staying awake by choice. Real insomnia is when you want to sleep but can't. _That's_ what I meant when I said that guessing my age may turn you into a REAL insomniac.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Hey T, can u help me..............
> my FF is hanging frequently.............I'm pissed off.......................
> Now I'm in safe mode............
> 
> ...


try disabling addons

or

delete profile folder  (beware it will be like a fresh install of firefox, every bookmark will be lost, so back up everything in firefox before doing this)


----------



## Pathik (Aug 18, 2008)

Just seen the Pursuit of Happyness. The best movie I ve seen in quite some time.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 18, 2008)

What's heppening childrens!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 18, 2008)

Me off. Byes Goobi Uncles. Good Nights everyones.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2008)

boink boink
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=NJQP8mDljaw

byes for nows *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 19, 2008)

Let the Mortal Kombat begin ...


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 19, 2008)

IronMan; Ready to Roll. 

12:45

10 seconds to destruction..
9..
8..
7..
6..
5..
4..
3..
2..
1..

To be continued..


----------



## pimpom (Aug 19, 2008)

My $%*&!!# BSNL bb has been down again since about noon today and I'm on dial-up, so I won't be able to keep on spewing out the usual bits of nonsense tonight. Have fun, kids.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

mine is up *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

me in today. Get the alcohol ,lets party


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^don't dirty ur blood, i want it fresh !


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

**** blood.

Flesh ftw......


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^friggin Werewolf, will always serve Vampires *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/41.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

What the **** vampires .

BTW, we are debating over a useless thing.

**** I realised now.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^Go to sleep now, sweet dreams


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

^^Why ? Any charge in staying awake .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I'm awake cause of the God damn, Filled Void. S.O.B stole all my sheep and now I've got nothing to count to go to sleep. Thought of counting the ballz for a while but since its a Binary system it didn't worked out either. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/19.png


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 19, 2008)

hey guys.. only popped in to say hi... miss the graveyard shift, but work happens so..


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

Active @ this time mostly


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

me still lurking around


----------



## goobimama (Aug 19, 2008)

aauwhashsh! Went to sleep at 5, just woke up with a splitting headache, dry throat and my right eye is hurting. Wonder what I did in my sleep. Anyway, was happy to wake up bang at 2:00 a.m. ready for them downloads!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2008)

Hula hula


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

Still awake


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 19, 2008)

Yaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnn..... Night peeple...


----------



## goobimama (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll be awake till tomorrow 5 p.m.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 20, 2008)

nobody around here and on irc??


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

The Weak and The Wounded - Silverstein

screamo time ! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## hellknight (Aug 20, 2008)

yo.. Hackintosh saw its Kernel Panic while installing Xcode.. then read the documentation that i'd to install the developer tools first.. damn.. Ubuntu and GCC zindabad!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 20, 2008)

Yawn ... Listening to serene Norah Jones ..


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 20, 2008)

@hellknight; Hackintosh? Isnt it illegal? 

IronMan; Heavily Armoured and ready to roll again...
Reporting at 12:45 AM.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 20, 2008)

Yawn..................................going to sleep.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2008)

Me bored.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

Me awake.

I am freaked out.

My uncle said that we can be charged even if we use H750UL. 

I have ended up paying 30k for net in the last 5 months so changed to H750UL and now he's telling we can be charged here too.


**** 

I already downloaded 15GB. 


****


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 20, 2008)

Phone line dead for four days now and the hard disk on which my boot loader (and my Mint installation) were , is suddenly not getting detected .. These are hard times ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2008)

RAIIIIIIIIIIIIN


Heaaaaaavvvvy rain.+ wind.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 20, 2008)

Waah ... I was listening to Parikrama and considering posting here .. Now you made me do it .. 

_Wrapped in a polythene tucked away safe in my mind
A little goodbye maybe or just a passing smile ..
The clouds are all beside me to see me through all the good times ..
Maybe he'll come back again .. make up for the forsaken time ...

The birds fly away to the southern sky searching a home
A bunch of paper flowers or a little boy left all alone ..
Can somebody hear me I'm screaming from so far away
Morning who will calm you now, the evening is eclipsed again ...
Well does life get any better
More yesterday than today .. ?
How I thought the sun would shine tomorrow
But it rained . . .

They justified the cause for which Daddy might give up his life
It's been so long, so long a time, still I miss Daddy at night
The ache is long gone but the never keeps staring along
The waters in the seas are high
and all the sand castles have drowned

Well does life get any better
More yesterday than today
How I thought the sun would shine tomorrow
But it rained .. 
_


----------



## hellknight (Aug 20, 2008)

@ironman..

We've a Hackintosh thread in this section, i mean in Chit-Chat section with whole lot of issues dealing with legality of Hackintosh.. please visit it..


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

^^cute song


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

Me still here.

Going now *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/54large.png


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 20, 2008)

dudes.. i signed up for me.com.. add me.. veiga2412@me.com


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 20, 2008)

Just finished watching Memento (for what 10th time ?) again ...


----------



## chinmay (Aug 20, 2008)

Batty...come on yahoo...saale long time...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

This thread SERIOUSLY needs some bumping


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2008)

^^Domo Arigato *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

So you heard Cyanide yet ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2008)

^^wot?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

Metallica's First single from their new album, Death Magnetic.
It was played live at Ozzfest 2008.
Search youtube for soundboard version of that song.

*IT WAS AWSSOME *


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

^^Me got it......... AWESOME (the song -- The Day That Never Comes).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Me got it......... AWESOME (the song -- The Day That Never Comes).


The Day That Never COmes ? no, this was Cyanide. When was your song played ? Damn I didn't check it out.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh ok, me learning some language (not programming).
Never knew metallica rolled out new album, great !


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> The Day That Never COmes ? no, this was Cyanide. When was your song played ? Damn I didn't check it out.



ummm....This song wasnt played live but it is on the 2nd place on the TPB Top 100 Audio list right now .



T159 said:


> Oh ok, me learning some language (not programming).
> Never knew metallica rolled out new album, great !



The album is not yet released. Just some singles .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ummm....This song wasnt played live but it is on the 2nd place on the TPB Top 100 Audio list right now .
> 
> 
> 
> The album is not yet released. Just some singles .


PLEASE GIMME THE PREVIEW OF THE SONG 

I forgot that TDTNC is gonna be first singe. I thougt it was Cyanide which will be single #1.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2008)

hey guys, couldn't sleep at all.

Saw the movie "Battle for Haditha" and one of the iraqis tells this joke on Bush:

Bush is in a high level political conference. 

Suddenly, he gets a call from the security head

SH: Mr. President, it's bad news
PB: What is it?
SH: The biggest bank in America is robbed and trillions of money is now missing
PB: WTH, that is impossible. It can't be
SH: No sir, it just happened
PB: How can it happen. All the robbers are sitting infront of me in a conference.

It's a poor joke but wanted to type something


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

^^abbe I PM'd you the link


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

the song is toooo beautiful


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

^^wow MetalHeadGautham ,you reached the 4k post mark. Congrats .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^wow MetalHeadGautham ,you reached the 4k post mark. Congrats .


----------



## pimpom (Aug 24, 2008)

Got that new RAM stick yet?


----------



## Indyan (Aug 24, 2008)

chinmay said:


> Batty...come on yahoo...saale long time...



You are still alive!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

pimpom said:


> Got that new RAM stick yet?


RAM Stick ? Its a long story. I ended up buying a 2GB pendrive for 810. 
I wanted to get maximum value, so I spent a lot of time searching for the cheapest price. Finally bought a pendrive for 310. Was about to buy RAM, but then, my dad had parked his car in the wrong place and he wanted to park it elsewhere and wanted to call me but the mobile was not charged. I was going to get the ram, for Rs. 975 right next to the place where the car was parked. But then, traffic police arrived and my dad asked me to get in immidiately so that we can avoid a fine. Finally, I neither got the ram, nor did my dad escape being fined 500. So congratulate me. I bought a 2GB JF V30 pendrive for Rs. 810.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 24, 2008)

One of those days, eh?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> RAM Stick ? Its a long story. I ended up buying a 2GB pendrive for 810.
> I wanted to get maximum value, so I spent a lot of time searching for the cheapest price. Finally bought a pendrive for 310. Was about to buy RAM, but then, my dad had parked his car in the wrong place and he wanted to park it elsewhere and wanted to call me but the mobile was not charged. I was going to get the ram, for Rs. 975 right next to the place where the car was parked. But then, traffic police arrived and my dad asked me to get in immidiately so that we can avoid a fine. Finally, I neither got the ram, nor did my dad escape being fined 500. So congratulate me. I bought a 2GB JF V30 pendrive for Rs. 810.



Congrats ......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

pimpom said:


> One of those days, eh?


keep smiling... one of these days you will be in a similar situation and I will smile instead


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> keep smiling... one of these days you will be in a similar situation and I will smile instead



After every sunset is a new sunrise and after every faulty code is a patch .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> After every sunset is a new sunrise and after every faulty code is a patch .


And after a call that doesn't work there is a recharge


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

Visit these awesome site -->> *www.something.com/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Visit these awesome site -->> *www.something.com/


AWSSOME


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 24, 2008)

/me wuz here.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

Me going to sleep early today *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/54.png


----------



## pimpom (Aug 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> keep smiling... one of these days you will be in a similar situation and I will smile instead


Hey, I was commiserating, not poking fun at you. That reminds me - I have two male dogs and *****es in heat often come to my house looking for a mate. Last night, one of my dogs was out with one such *****. Around 4 am, I heard a scratching at the door and, thinking that my dog wanted to come in, I opened the door. But it was my other dog wanting to go out, and he ran out before I could stop him. I ran after him and slipped in the semi-darkness. I landed hard on my butt and stubbed my big toe (I was wearing slippers).

I went back to bed, but thought about the possibility of infection, even tetanus. Got up, washed the gash on my toe and applied an antiseptic ointment. When I got up at midday, I was glad to notice that there was no throbbing sensation to indicate an infection. But then someone stepped hard on that toe and it started bleeding again.

Added:
Just noticed that the word for a female dog wouldn't show in my post. This is obviously because the word is so often used as vulgar slang. Oh well, I don't think anyone will miss the meaning here.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

Be more careful in the dark...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

pimpom said:


> Hey, I was commiserating, not poking fun at you. That reminds me - I have two male dogs and *****es in heat often come to my house looking for a mate. Last night, one of my dogs was out with one such *****. Around 4 am, I heard a scratching at the door and, thinking that my dog wanted to come in, I opened the door. But it was my other dog wanting to go out, and he ran out before I could stop him. I ran after him and slipped in the semi-darkness. I landed hard on my butt and stubbed my big toe (I was wearing slippers).
> 
> I went back to bed, but thought about the possibility of infection, even tetanus. Got up, washed the gash on my toe and applied an antiseptic ointment. When I got up at midday, I was glad to notice that there was no throbbing sensation to indicate an infection. But then someone stepped hard on that toe and it started bleeding again.
> 
> ...



You are an adventurer


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2008)

Get a tetanus shot if you havent got one in last 5 years



pimpom said:


> Added:
> Just noticed that the word for a female dog wouldn't show in my post. This is obviously because the word is so often used as vulgar slang. Oh well, I don't think anyone will miss the meaning here.


then post a pic *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/7.png

NOTE: I was banned for using this ! lolz


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

rofl... that pic is AWSSOME


----------



## pimpom (Aug 24, 2008)

T, your siggy says "Best things come free in life....."  Check out these snippets from the lyrics of the Beatles' song "Money" -

The best things in life are free
But you can give them to the birds and bees
Oh, give me money

Your lovin' gives me a thrill
But your lovin' can't pay my bills
Oh, give me money

Money don't get everything it's true
But what money gets, I can use
Oh, give me money


----------



## Pathik (Aug 24, 2008)

Heylo


----------



## hellknight (Aug 24, 2008)

Installed KDE Oxygen theme on Ubuntu.. both GDM and icons... GNOME suddenly looks amazing..


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2008)

@pimpom
Here is something more 


> A kiss on the hand may be quite continental,
> But diamonds are a girl's best friend.
> A kiss may be grand, but it won't pay the rental
> On your humble flat, or help you feed your
> ...


You can buy almost anything with money but not what you actually want. I still remember my childhood days when I used to buy ice creams and other fruits in exchange with handful of wheat seeds in my village during summer vacations. Life was never so harmonious.

More the money, more the misery in heart. Money engender all kind of evils. Just look at next door itself.

But then again I relish some unconditional love and care too. 

Here is one nice video that pretty much reflect the fake world today:
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=b0lJ_wcAzwo


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Heylo


Still not crossed 10K ?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 25, 2008)

Heh. Nah. I dont think I will. Btw hellow guys.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

I R Aw@k3


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2008)

> When you know that you know who you love, you can't deny it.
> Or go back, or give up, or pretend that you don't buy it.
> When it's clear this time you've found the one, you'll never let him go
> Cos you know and you know that you know.
> ...



*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png <3


----------



## pimpom (Aug 25, 2008)

The night is young (for insomniacs anyway). Let the fun begin.



T159 said:


> @pimpom
> Here is something more
> You can buy almost anything with money but not what you actually want.........<snipped>........


The Beatles were just kidding of course. Another common saying about money "Money is the root of all evil" is actually a misquote from the Bible. What the Bible says is "_The love of_ money if the root of all evil" - an entirely different thing.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

Me still here ..... listening to Slipknot songs .

Is no-one there ?? Me is |}0r3|)             ...............


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2008)

pimpom said:


> The night is young (for insomniacs anyway). Let the fun begin.
> 
> 
> The Beatles were just kidding of course. Another common saying about money "Money is the root of all evil" is actually a misquote from the Bible. What the Bible says is "_The love of_ money if the root of all evil" - an entirely different thing.


So its the cravings and desire of man ! 
*www.calicocat.com/2004/05/is-money-root-of-all-evil.html

Its the Second noble truth in Buddhism. The truth of Origin of Suffering.

There is this one quote from a movie:


> Lust awakens the desire to possess. And that awakens the intent to murder



Here is one special song, quite similar to the Beatles era:
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=gkVM-jGNn04


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 25, 2008)

pimpom said:


> The night is young (for insomniacs anyway). Let the fun begin.
> 
> 
> The Beatles were just kidding of course. Another common saying about money "Money is the root of all evil" is actually a misquote from the Bible. What the Bible says is "_The love of_ money if the root of all evil" - an entirely different thing.



1. _Money_ is the root of all evil.
2. _The love of money_ is the root of all evil.

Here's mine; _The love_ is the root of all evil.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 25, 2008)

aah. philosophical discussions today I see.

Money is the root of all evil is akin to saying food leads to gluttony. Love of food leads to gluttony. And even that is wrong. Uncontrolled love of food leads to gluttony.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> 1. _Money_ is the root of all evil.
> 2. _The love of money_ is the root of all evil.
> 
> Here's mine; _The love_ is the root of all evil.


got it all wrong...huh
if it weren't for love...we never made it to this night.

Love is all around. Believe me it is the one thing that I like most and inspiration for me.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> So its the cravings and desire of man !
> *www.calicocat.com/2004/05/is-money-root-of-all-evil.html


I happened to read that very page even before you gave the link. The guy missed the point by trying to argue that money is not evil. Heck, no sane person claims that money itself is evil. Even in its shortened form, the saying states that money is the ROOT of all evil, not that money is evil.

Then the guy tries to strengthen his point by saying that there are sources of evil other than (love of) money. Again he's missing it by taking the term "all" too literally. This is just a figure of speech. Like a writer talking about seeing a million stars in the sky, or a young man saying that his girl is his whole life. I wanted to leave a comment, but it was for members only.

Oh yeah, ilugd, we seem to be in the mood for waxing philosophy tonight.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

I R SATAN ...so i dont have interest in philosophy, but anyways, u guys continue.

I R G01ng To Sl33p.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 25, 2008)

Didn't notice your siggy before. I like your config  Going to bed myself. G'night.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2008)

pimpom said:


> I happened to read that very page even before you gave the link. The guy missed the point by trying to argue that money is not evil. Heck, no sane person claims that money itself is evil. Even in its shortened form, the saying states that money is the ROOT of all evil, not that money is evil.
> 
> Then the guy tries to strengthen his point by saying that there are sources of evil other than (love of) money. Again he's missing it by taking the term "all" too literally. This is just a figure of speech. Like a writer talking about seeing a million stars in the sky, or a young man saying that his girl is his whole life. I wanted to leave a comment, but it was for members only.
> 
> Oh yeah, ilugd, we seem to be in the mood for waxing philosophy tonight.


I am stumped  
Life is just too complicated, dunno where it all started. its like the big bang. No signs of stopping.

One thing that I noticed is that when I have money I kind of behave very different and narrow minded. But now as I lay in my bed without a penny to spend, I kind of feel blissful and don't want to see my wallet again. But then how long ?

Back few years I was on a PC upgrade spree, call it obsession or anything. I was like if any new thing comes to market, i must be the first to get it. Of course my dad always pleaded to buy those things. But now when I think about it, its was just stupid of me. I could've easily managed without them. 

A person becomes more wise and mature at about 20-21, dunno if I will become more wise after 21 or more business alike ? But I will try to be nice if not saint.

Name, fame, boundaries and ambitions make people sick. Am happy to be an average joe than a successful man. 

And yes, best things do come for free (without any side-effect). 

PS: I talk nonsense sometimes, never-mind *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png


----------



## ilugd (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ well, satisfaction of selfish desires is not evil as long as you don't harm others IMHO. But since I work in a church, their logic is that if you are catering to your selfish desires, you are depriving someone else of your altruism, so that is evil too. It is all a matter of taste anyway. There is no one true answer. I personally think, that money like all other things can be for both good or evil.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 26, 2008)

What? No new post at all tonight? I had to go out for an emergency work at 11 pm (a close friend was having problems with the audio system he's going to use for a TV quiz show the day after tomorrow). I came back at 4 am and none of you had any nonsense to share in this thread during all that time? Shame on you all.


----------



## din (Aug 28, 2008)

Back after a small break 

No insomniacs these days ?  lol


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 28, 2008)

tere mere beech mein, kaisa hai yeh bandhan poooooooooorrrraaaaaaaaaannnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ilugd (Aug 28, 2008)

don;t make it only between you two, guys. This bandhan is universal across the set of insomniacs.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 28, 2008)

jep!


----------



## ilugd (Aug 28, 2008)

i like to move it move it. i like ta mov it!!

watching madagascar!!


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 28, 2008)

Man; this is really buggy; I was wondering along with my best friend about the universe; I mean whats beyond it; what was there before it existed; what triggered the big bang.. those sort of; you-will-never-know curiousities.... and trust me; information cant travel fast enough for us to know all that... its too complicated.

We were 3 guys; me and one guy loved to discuss these things and put our possibilities; the other was getting boiled down by all of it, till we offered him to join in and explained some of it as far as we knew. And then he gave a wild statement; what if our universe is a speck of dust in another universe, which itself is a speck of dust in an even bigger universe, and the hierarchy goes on? We laughed at him; but then I thought; entirely plausible, who knows? His guess is as good as ours as none know and will know about it in immediate future... And then a call by mummy and I return home at 11 at night. Nice one, huh? Dunno why Im giving out all this gibberish to you guys.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 28, 2008)

hmmm.. interesting thing. What else do insomniacs do this late in the night anyway if we don't think about the origins of the universe.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 28, 2008)

@ilugd

Many things; weed, booze, the-other-sex, .. you'r naive.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 28, 2008)

How about this for real insomnia - at least according to the way we use the term insomnia in this thread? Last night I had to continue helping my friend solve problems with his studio setup (I mentioned that the night before). The problems were more involved than I expected and we worked throughout the night. I came home at 7 am this morning (or should I say yesterday as that was on the 27th morning and it's now 1:30 am on the 28th), had breakfast, did some reading, went to bed around 8:30 am and got up at 1:00 pm!! Sorry I missed the musings about the universe last night.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 28, 2008)

the musings are today's

@ironmanforever - The idea you were throwing about is called multiverse and is mentioned in the wikipedia article for universe. Check it out.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 28, 2008)

watched Matrix and Matrix Reloaded back-to-back.. man this movie rocks and esp. the acting of Hugo Weaving is awesome


----------



## ilugd (Aug 28, 2008)

matrix movies are cool. i want the next one to come out. is it planned?


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 28, 2008)

ilugd said:
			
		

> @ironmanforever - The idea you were throwing about is called multiverse and is mentioned in the wikipedia article for universe. Check it out.


Thanks, my friend will be happy to know about this unrealised accomplishment of his. 

Never watched matrix movies; but it has tempted me enough. Lets see when i get the opportunity.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 28, 2008)

yahoo!! the day is almost out. gooogleeeee!!! let the dawn come. (over-caffeinated as usual.)


----------



## karmanya (Aug 28, 2008)

I was actually up to 11 last night, and woke up at 4 as usual. Today will be "fun".


----------



## ilugd (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ you are not an insomniac. stay off this thread. . Just kidding. Feeling verry sleepy.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 28, 2008)

I am reporting at 5:44AM


----------



## ilugd (Aug 28, 2008)

you are late.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 28, 2008)

ilugd said:


> matrix movies are cool. i want the next one to come out. is it planned?


OMFG!!! Please die.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ why should i die? Why cant a trilogy have more than 3 movies?


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 28, 2008)

I am reporting for todays night duty!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Never watched matrix movies; but it has tempted me enough. Lets see when i get the opportunity.



OMG!!!!!*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/32.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11.png
U've not yet seen MATRIX!!!!!!!

If I copy "The Devil"................"Please DIE"............


----------



## ilugd (Aug 28, 2008)

@rohan_shenoy. Wrong thread. Go report to the daytime thread.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 28, 2008)

ilugd said:
			
		

> @rohan_shenoy. Wrong thread. Go report to the daytime thread.


Hypocrite!! 



rhitwick said:


> OMG!!!!!*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/32.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11.png
> U've not yet seen MATRIX!!!!!!!
> 
> If I copy "The Devil"................"Please DIE"............




Sorry for Daytime-poking-of-nose-into-this-thread.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Sorry for Daytime-poking-of-nose-into-this-thread.



I'm not a regular visitor/poster of 'THIS' thread...............
But I read its contents............

Couldn't resist myself to comment on ur post...............I'm a Matrix fanatic.........

P.S. If u consider urself a TRUE insomniac.............u should have answered at night...


----------



## goobimama (Aug 28, 2008)

What is happening here! I couldn't shepherd this thread for a few days and look what happened! People posting at all times in the day. A shame.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Goobi where were u?
Didn't c u postin here for a few dayz??
at least in this thrd......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 28, 2008)

Damn You Guys


----------



## karmanya (Aug 28, 2008)

lol, seems like all the insomniacs are suffering from jetlag
stupid joke i know.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 28, 2008)

karmanya said:
			
		

> stupid joke i know.


oh! you made my day....

@goobimama; well its night here... cuz i havent slept past night and fell sleepy still, so its a night for me.  And i have the curtains dropped; pitch dark ready to engulf me.... 

What's wrong? All imsomniacs eaten up by aliens?


----------



## ilugd (Aug 29, 2008)

aliens? where are the aliens? run!! the aliens are coming. warning courtesy: Ironmanforever. 

Wonder what OS the alien spaceship is running.


----------



## axxo (Aug 29, 2008)

Sun Solaris



```
.--.   |V|
     /    \ _| /
     q .. p \ /
      \--/  //
     __||__//
    /.    _/
   // \  /
  //   ||
  \\  /  \
   )\|    |
  / || || |
  |/\| || |
     | || |
     \ || /
   __/ || \__
  \____/\____/
```


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2008)

wat.....
none up today???


----------



## goobimama (Aug 30, 2008)

Am up. But gonna go bye bye soon.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2008)

wat??
U used 2 b up late night........
busy now a dayz.............??? tired??


----------



## ilugd (Aug 30, 2008)

no idea where everyone. But i think since this is friday everyone is either at parties or sleeping.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey guyz(at least those who r awake)..........just came from "Rock On"..........
ummmmmmmmm good movie.....2.9/5
Farhan Akhtar is so-so(Acting+dialogs+singing)
Arjun Rampal is amazing( first time he has done some acting)
Music is typical rock based...........
Story so-so
Oh yeah some parts Arjun Rampal has sung.........I think he should have done d lead singer part...........his voice is good...........

those who r ROCK song fan....or.....has ever been a member of a band........or..........somehow were involved in a band would surely love this movie..........rest may not like


----------



## Indyan (Aug 30, 2008)

no college tommorow.. but still goin to bed as i am feeling sleepy..


----------



## ilugd (Aug 30, 2008)

rhitwick. i have a colleague in my office who has your name. are you him?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2008)

ilugd said:


> rhitwick. i have a colleague in my office who has your name. are you him?



which company........???
where ???


----------



## ilugd (Aug 30, 2008)

ha ha. if you are asking this question then you are not him. don't worry.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2008)

No man..........tell me na................if d guy is in ur project ...............den I'm not him(we are only 10 in our project and I know everyone in n out)

but if d guy is not in ur project...........I'm very weak in remembering faces.........


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 30, 2008)

Rhitwick stays in Thane, Mumbai, btw Rhitwick, which ISP do you use?


----------



## ilugd (Aug 30, 2008)

i am not in a project. i work in a church in delhi. so you are out. you are in mumbai and you are in aproject. not the same person.  peace.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2008)

ilugd said:


> i am not in a project. i work in a church in delhi. so you are out. you are in mumbai and you are in aproject. not the same person.  peace.


Okz..............then u can guess I'm god...........I'm everywhere



rohan_shenoy said:


> Rhitwick stays in Thane, Mumbai, btw Rhitwick, which ISP do you use?


I'm on Airtel........n why this very question???


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 30, 2008)

IronMan reoprting in... beep... Any enemies??? 



			
				ilugd said:
			
		

> Wonder what OS the alien spaceship is running.


They don't have computers over there, use wheels like old ships  . But they have iPhone 3G with _customised_ Mac OSX!!


----------



## ilugd (Aug 31, 2008)

^^ they use wheels in space? And yeah, they would be pretty retarded to use iPhone 3G for communications.


----------



## eggman (Aug 31, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> IronMan reoprting in... beep... Any enemies???


Ha ha he he he ho ho hu ha ha..........


----------



## pimpom (Aug 31, 2008)

IronMan got it wrong. They use Doors Panorama v36. It takes up 86 TB on basic installation, but it's imprinted into their positronic brains at birth.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 31, 2008)

their wifi's range must be great! or is that wimax or something?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 31, 2008)

More like wifoo.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 31, 2008)

how many think that God is an alien guy who created earth as his college project on chaos theory?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 31, 2008)

Where is goobimama? He should make better use of the AK I gave him to snipe at those early posters. And daytime posters should be at the top of the hit list.
*img144.imageshack.us/img144/2383/ak47bwsz7.gif


----------



## goobimama (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry. Sort of dozed off back there. Drank some milk and now am back on duty!

*img.skitch.com/20080830-xn6ahhwx51ek2yee6su77r67eu.jpg


----------



## pimpom (Aug 31, 2008)

Great warning poster. Y'know, it took me half an hour to draw that AK just for you.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 31, 2008)

you aren't using the ak. whatever model that is. I didn't know goobi was a cat. btw. I don't like cats.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 31, 2008)

> I don't like cats.


They all say that until they meet the Small Cat. Actually even I don't like 'regular' cats.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 31, 2008)

/me woz here.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Aug 31, 2008)

This thread is still goin on!  Didn't thought so in the beginning  Anyways, i also re-register myself to "The List"


----------



## pimpom (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah. Congrats to Pathik for starting one of the most successful threads.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 1, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Sorry. Sort of dozed off back there. Drank some milk and now am back on duty!
> 
> *img.skitch.com/20080830-xn6ahhwx51ek2yee6su77r67eu.jpg



yay! small cat with sniper,now we are f'king dead!


----------



## pimpom (Sep 1, 2008)

I used to like cats, but I prefer dogs now and have two of them right now. When I was in Mumbai a few months ago, I liked feeding and petting the stray dogs on the streets. I heard that Mumbai has a problem with its 400,000 stray dogs! Here are two of them near Tata Hospital in Parel:
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/6677/mumbaidogsct6.jpg


----------



## ilugd (Sep 1, 2008)

/me likes pimpom


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 1, 2008)

^^Cats are evil. Here at least people consider a black cat as a bad omen. 
Dogs FTW!! 



			
				eggman said:
			
		

> Ha ha he he he ho ho hu ha ha..........


Lets settle it out like Gentlemen. 

IronMan, 2:29 hrs, September 1, Reporting in. 

and BTW guys, happy September.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2008)

Given the choice, I would line up both our dogs against a wall, and use that AK47 that pimpom gave me and… dushkyaaaw!. But, as it goes, I don't have any say in the matter.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 1, 2008)

violence and terror r not the answer to anything. but i guess you crude cat lovers would not understand that.


----------



## pimpom (Sep 1, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Lets settle it out like Gentlemen.
> 
> IronMan, 2:29 hrs, September 1, Reporting in.


Me Hulk. Me come smash tincan armour of Iron Man with my bare hands.

Actually, Iron Man was one of my favourite Marvel characters when I was a kid. I've always missed the chance to see the new movie. What's it like?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2008)

> violence and terror r not the answer to anything. but i guess you crude cat lovers would not understand that.


Explain to me why I should like something that barks its head off in the middle of the night for no apparent reason? Anyway, 

The Ultimate Small Cat review


----------



## ilugd (Sep 1, 2008)

no apparent reason. You presume to understand the workings of the universe? What if the dog just understood the meaning of life? It would make me bark my head off in the middle of hte night too.


----------



## pimpom (Sep 1, 2008)

Seen this? I saw it on a website a long time ago. I printed it out in large bold letters and have it hanging on my wall:

"Rules for Non-Pet Owners Who Visit and Like to Complain About Our Pets"

1. They live here. You don't.

2. If you don't want their hair on your clothes, stay off the furniture.(That's why they call it "fur"niture.)

3. I like my pets a lot better than I like most people.

4. To you, it's an animal. To me, he/she is an adopted son/daughter who is short, hairy and walks on all fours. Although they don't speak clearly, they communicate extremely well.

5. Dogs and cats are better than kids because...
- they eat less
- don't ask for money all the time
- are easier to train and usually come when called (this does not apply to cats)
- never drive your car, don't hang out with drug-using friends, don't smoke or drink
- don't worry about having to buy the latest fashions and don't wear your clothes
- don't need a gazillion dollars for college
- if they get pregnant, you can sell the children!!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2008)

For no _apparent_ reason. I don't say I know the secrets of this world. Which is why some things I like, and some things I don't, all of which is mainly based on things I perceive with my senses. Of course, the shooting them down was to be taken in good humour, I mean, I do have had the opportunities to put them 3 feet under, but haven't taken them (and now I wonder why).


----------



## ilugd (Sep 1, 2008)

^^ ha ha.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 1, 2008)

In other news, Iron Man vs Incredible Hulk coming up in 2010.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 1, 2008)

The king is Back in Black 8)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 1, 2008)

I R Alive!


----------



## Pathik (Sep 2, 2008)

Halo


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

I R Aw@k3


----------



## hellknight (Sep 2, 2008)

awake... and surfing the net


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

Cod4 Mp :d.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 2, 2008)

awakeeeeee


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ Hey! Congrats on crossing the 1k post barrier!


----------



## ilugd (Sep 2, 2008)

oh, wow. i hadn't noticed that. hmmm... lets open up the champagne.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2008)

Nothing like crossing the 1k mark. Sucks to be in the 100s.


----------



## pimpom (Sep 2, 2008)

Hear hear! Speech!!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ Keep posting in the chit chat section and you will stay where you are!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

Me going to sleep. Cya naabz .


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2008)

What's this stupid naabz thing people have got going on? What ever happened to good ol n00bs or something like that? Kids these days…


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^True


----------



## pimpom (Sep 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Keep posting in the chit chat section and you will stay where you are!


Awww, post count doesn't matter that much to me. Anyway, I was absent from the forum for nearly two full years from 2005 to 2007.

Hey, you need help plinking at those early posters? I can bring my .30 cal US Carbine M-1 - best short rifle ever made.
*img231.imageshack.us/img231/1905/uscarbinecal30m1on2.gif
Didn't have time to draw this one, so I shamelessly filched it from Google images.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 2, 2008)

night study rockz.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2008)

Okie kokie. I'm tuning out.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

I R AWAKE BUT I R having H3ADAcH3


----------



## ilugd (Sep 2, 2008)

ooo h4x0r h34d4ch3


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

I R aW@k3 and going to r3p0rt t0 Captain Price in COD4 SP.

cy@ g(_)yz


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 3, 2008)

har har


----------



## Pathik (Sep 3, 2008)

Kabhi khud pe hasa me.. Kabhi khud pe roya...


----------



## ilugd (Sep 3, 2008)

/me thinks pathic is a sentimentalist.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow! I just played the Pripyat sniper mission in COD4 for the 21st time..... I must say its awesome . Right now extracting STALKER .ISO .


----------



## Pathik (Sep 3, 2008)

K!=C 
And nopes, I just saw Rock On. Thats it.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 3, 2008)

ha ha. @pathik. sorry for typo.

is rock on that good? i don't usually see bollywood movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2008)

anyone up today?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 6, 2008)

Do-peher mein kaun up nahin hoga?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

mE AWAKE .... :d


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2008)

Goobi...............
I need u........
rply............


----------



## goobimama (Sep 6, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Goobi...............
> I need u........
> rply............


Woah, getting a little bit desperate are we? There's only so much Milind in this world btw.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2008)

Goobi..........
clear me one thing..............
r Digit forum rules getting relaxed a bit..............

initially we had rules like.........no discussion on torrents, no discussion on torrent invitation...............couldn't find d clauses in d latest version..........


----------



## goobimama (Sep 6, 2008)

Rules are set by the admins. Still, discussing torrents and such will get you in trouble, rules or no rules.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2008)

monkey majik


----------



## Pathik (Sep 6, 2008)

Yep ilugd. Superb. Once in a blue moon Bollywood does churn out good movies.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

^^
But I am not not so sure about Rock On.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know much about Rock On except its crazy song Socha Hai. I had to play it for a show WITHOUT a bassist or a drummer, with only a lead guitarist to help me out. Meaning, I had to do the chords on my accoustic to make 'em sound good enough to NOT make people miss the drums and the bass. Did a half decent job, but the embaressing part was when my pick fell off my hands 

Anyway, talking about movies, I just managed to get enough free time to finally watch that old movie, Jannat. Guess what ? It was my Rs. 50/- well spent on the moser baer DVD of that movie. Its an awssome movie, about Gambler's Ruin. Liked it mainly because it reminded me of a certain friend whose name I can't mention here.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 7, 2008)

^^
50/-Rs? 
That too for a movie released a few months back?
Great man 
And yeah, it is a watchable movie


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, its been Rs. 50/- since a month.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 7, 2008)

> AUTOMATIC POST:
> This post is to notify the Members viewing this thread that user IronManForever was present here 48 Minutes 53 Seconds ago and typed the message.
> 
> Using a custom microphone detecting only low frequency human snoring sound and a hacked firmware, the onboard Realtek AC97 and accompanying driver was re-programmed to give Enter command to the fefault browser window which was left open. The command was initiated upon recieving the aforementioned SSS(Snore Sound Signal) and a System-Wide Shutdown had been timed out.
> ...



Hey guys, whatsup?


----------



## ico (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm awake everyday till 3am playing Urban Terror with my 'isomaniac' Indian friends (11pm - 3am), so thats why I don't post here much often.

You all should try UrT. www.urbanterror.net


----------



## Pathik (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone alive..? Ermm.. awake?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2008)

Theek theek. High on lime juice


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Sep 8, 2008)

i am


----------



## pimpom (Sep 9, 2008)

My $!!#@$%! BSNL broadband has been down again for the past 72 hrs. Just came online on dial-up for a quick browse. After having used BB for several months, I just don't have the patience to keep going on dial-up. So hello and goodbye, fellow-insomniacs.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 9, 2008)

oye. noone in today?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 9, 2008)

Just got access to Internet. So what's new?


----------



## hellknight (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah.. me here.. installing softwares on Vista


----------



## ilugd (Sep 9, 2008)

nothing much. not in mood to study today so just playing games and watching videos.


----------



## karmanya (Sep 9, 2008)

sob.. math exam on friday, no idea how to do trigo or p&c


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG, Is this thread dying out. hell no. Not while we Zarthonians still exsist. Be right back Im going to go knock on Pathiks door and wake him up.....


----------



## karmanya (Sep 11, 2008)

Suicide, I've already died
You're just the funeral I've been waiting for
Cyanide, living dead inside
Break this empty shell forevermore

Forevermore!
Forevermore!
It's the funeral I've been waiting for!


----------



## 1080p (Sep 12, 2008)

Just woke up. The din you guys are creating!


----------



## din (Sep 12, 2008)

Just came here to say ....

I am going to sleep


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 16, 2008)

I am back on Windows .. Major reason for my conversion : Firefox .. It suck balls ..


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2008)

^^Wot ?


----------



## pimpom (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm back after what seems like a long time. My BB was down for 9 days due to unknown reasons in addition to the usual poor service. One BSNL guy even came to my house but gave up after three hours.

Then last night I went online by dial-up and changed my BB password just for the heck of it. The BSNL BB service was down throughout the whole state so I couldn't test it until, lo and behold, my BB came alive by itself at around 4:00 pm today.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

I am alive.......

headbanging like always .

Too much Linux Terminal ==

*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/4/42/Mewhenreadingstupidstuff.gif


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow...  I wonder how this thread died ..????


----------



## slugger (Sep 24, 2008)

pepul trying hard to behave like humans i guess

Downloading Slacker Uprising available for N America wonly 

OperaTor giving me sum German IP :double:


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 24, 2008)

> Wow... I wonder how this thread died ..????



Definitely must be my absence. Hide mortals! I come for your sheep! That said hows everyone doing . Long time o see


----------



## slugger (Sep 27, 2008)

how did this thread find itself in the second page 

time to hit the books [on the wall] arrrgh


----------



## ilugd (Sep 27, 2008)

yes, it is a shame to all us insomniacs. All of you, get off your UrT fragging and start posting here. Watch your sheep though.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 27, 2008)

Why So Serious ?


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 29, 2008)

any one here ?? I need some relationship advice ..... can any one help ?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 29, 2008)

My relationship advice: Don't ask advice from a bunch of geeks


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 29, 2008)

i dnt believe in racism dude ...... anyone can help ... be it a geek or any other cast/religion.

PS:
Happy B'day Bro.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmmmm. Night.. Again... Good....


----------



## Indyan (Sep 29, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> I am back on Windows .. Major reason for my conversion : Firefox .. It suck balls ..



should have used Opera.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 29, 2008)

relationship advice. Please do ask.

(P.S-This thread just got a whole lot more interesting and much much much more busy hopefully.  )


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

me going to skool.........


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 29, 2008)

me bored...


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2008)

had some noodles  and night out today


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey we are geeks for a cause, we are the one stop place for any problems in life. The best part is that the advice is free, the worst part is that there is no guarantee.


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27large.png


----------



## goobimama (Oct 8, 2008)

All insomniacs are now on twitter right? 

Anyway, for those tuned in, She holds a key by Gavin DeGraw. Good track.


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2008)

कहाँ हैं सभ निशाचर??? सो गये हैं क्या??


----------



## utsav (Oct 11, 2008)

^^ nishachar aagaya. ab bol


----------



## slugger (Oct 14, 2008)

has everybody turned human??
n e way me readin a blog written in a robots.txt file
*www.webmasterworld.com/robots.txt


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 25, 2008)

............. Wake up guys ... .......................


----------



## Anorion (Oct 25, 2008)

hey... played goo world all night long... get your hands on it


----------



## Pathik (Oct 29, 2008)

Thread revival


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ Its already dead. People post in such threads only for a few days and then somehow the thread gets 'old'........Another example is 'Post ur feelings' thread.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

lmao... me here..


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello Insomniacs!


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2008)

Perhaps, no-one is an insomniac on the forum??.............:/


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2008)

muahahahahhaaha


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ ??

Lol, I can just see 2 people online on the forum at the moment........


----------



## Pathik (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello Ladies.


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

dont be a jerk.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello friends then?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey.... I'm here. Downloading XP SP3 .


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

^^nouseoflolz


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^No I have some issues which can be solved by some updates so I thought why not download all the updates....


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 5, 2008)

Guys, today(umm.. yesterday as its already new day now) watched a French Movie in Star Movies which ended at around 11:00 PM. Great one. Didnt know the name as I could not follow it from the beginning. Anyone know?

BTW, im off to sleep..  classes at 8AM here. the goddamn teacher-strike has ended.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

plz go spam and post ur views on this thread :- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101337


----------



## goobimama (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmm…


----------



## slugger (Nov 5, 2008)

^^
green apple turned red...ripened??


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

Feeling sleepy but do not want to get off the PC.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 5, 2008)

not feeling sleepy ... but getting bored ..... fed up of every thing ...games , movies ,, comics ..TV series .... WTH ....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Cant game or else dad will wake up and go postal on myself. Installing SP3. Right now going to search for some food. 

ahh! Updated XP SP3 .


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 5, 2008)

y will he wake up ... use head phone na ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^nah.. was searching TPB for some good use of my bandwidth  Going to sleep now. I think I am the youngest nocturnal.... am I right ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

Thread dead ? Me still awake. Back after a 3hr long CoD4 Mp game.


----------



## utsav (Nov 6, 2008)

Well am a true insomniac. Have slept only 9hrs since 1st nov 6:30pm  .wth has hapnd to me? Am nt feeling sleepy too  . Should i apply for Guinness world record?


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2008)

^


----------



## utsav (Nov 6, 2008)

^^????????   y soo silent???


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 6, 2008)

utsav said:


> Well am a true insomniac. Have slept only 9hrs since 1st nov 6:30pm  .wth has hapnd to me? Am nt feeling sleepy too  . Should i apply for Guinness world record?


_
This is what happens when an unstoppable force meets an immovable object. You…truly are…incorruptible, aren't you, huh? _


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 11, 2008)

_Remember a day before today
A day when you were young
Free to play along with time
Evening never comes
Sing a song that can't be sung
Without the morning's kiss
Queen, you shall be it if you wish
Look for your king
Why can't we play today
Why can't we stay that way
Climb your favourite apple tree
Try to catch the sun
Hide from your little brother's gun
Dream yourself away
Why can't we reach the sun
Why can't we blow the years away
Blow away
Remember
_ 

Thus sang Pink Floyd ..


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 11, 2008)

getting bored ..................... ...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> getting bored ..................... ...


See this

*i36.tinypic.com/dg2mub.gif


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2008)

Bsnl Broadband down from two days , getting pathetic speed with EVDO , downloading Java dependencies for limewire/frostwire on intrepid .


----------



## raksrules (Nov 11, 2008)

I am not feeling sleepy. For the matter of fact i am in an all together different geography 
Its day time and i am working in my office


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2008)

i never really liked frostwire, its full of bogus material. And that too speeds are low when downloading anything. May be its me only who feels like torrents are way better than this.



Charan said:


> Bsnl Broadband down from two days , getting pathetic speed with EVDO , downloading Java dependencies for limewire/frostwire on intrepid .


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

school re-opens today...


----------



## utsav (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^lolzz . i just returned after some hard racing widout sleeping in the night 

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/5002/11112008369jm9.th.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2008)

Yawn..Who goes there?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Yawn..Who goes there?


No one online , please leave a message after the beep ..

.
.
.
.
I am sorry, there is so space to record you message...
.
.
..click..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2008)

The night is still young.....


----------



## pimpom (Nov 17, 2008)

I go away for a couple of months concentrating on a project and this thread is half-dead. No new post for five days!!! What's going (or not going) on?? Everybody decided to go to bed before midnight? I'm shocked.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 17, 2008)

not exactly like that ... but nowa days .. no one seems to like being tagged as an insomaniac i suppose.


----------



## chicha (Nov 17, 2008)

i just came from a nice long drive.  i wish i had a gf and took her too, anyway its not safe to drive at this time with a girl.


----------



## pimpom (Nov 17, 2008)

I just posted a new thread sharing a picture I shot last week, and briefly got a message saying that the post wouldn't appear until a mod has approved it. When was this rule started? Is it applied to every new thread or only to those with an attachment?


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Nov 17, 2008)

I guess some times insomnia is because there is no alternative...its really funny that when the study leave starts...one feels that you've got enough time...so chill...suddenly you realise that the leave's about to end...the next thing you remember is that there's a paper tom...might as well crash it up with whatever you can in the night...to some how scrap through your paper...Now...in a manner of speaking thats insomnia...its actually a very situational insomnia that you experience!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

:yawn:


----------



## sixstring (Nov 23, 2008)

strtd yawnin so soooooon..........


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


----------



## Pathik (Nov 23, 2008)

/me wuz here


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

the thread is dead .


----------



## ilugd (Nov 23, 2008)

not dead. just in hibernation. 

it is winter


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone up?


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 25, 2008)

is there vacancy for new insomanics?? i


----------



## cyberjunkie (Nov 25, 2008)

Anorion said:


> Anyone up?


Oooh Oooh!!! I am I am! 
Wait a minute....!? You're napping...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 25, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif


----------



## ilugd (Nov 26, 2008)

hi, whats up tonight? anyone up?


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 26, 2008)

yup ... i am here...


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2008)

hello


----------



## ilugd (Nov 26, 2008)

great! what are you people doing?


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 26, 2008)

nuthing much .... just sitting nd passing time ... wat bout u ??


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

See Her... Raat Achhi Kategi 

*i37.tinypic.com/33k62bb.png


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2008)

Dial-up sucks. 



mrintech said:


> See Her... Raat Achhi Kategi
> 
> *i37.tinypic.com/33k62bb.png


Iske kaaran ek saath kitne logo ki raat achchi kategi.......?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

Arey mera matlab hai Phir Sapne Dekhna....


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2008)

just fcuking teaser :/


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

T159 said:


> just fcuking teaser :/


Bole to....


----------



## ilugd (Nov 26, 2008)

oh i want to punch someone. i am using this software called pdfcreator to print 4 excel sheets through vba. Stupid buggy code prints only the last sheet. I am tearing my hair out.


----------



## pimpom (Nov 29, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> is there vacancy for new insomanics?? i


Have you newly become an insomniac or just new to this thread?

Just kidding. Welcome to the thread. But watch out for a crazy mod called goobimama. He shoots anyone who posts before midnight with an AK-47 that I gave him some time ago for that purpose.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

*Jai Hind 

A big F*ck to all Inhuman people. May you and your aane waali 7 peedhe Piss in Pant 
*


----------



## ilugd (Nov 29, 2008)

dude I think there is a ghost in my room.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 29, 2008)

wat ??? A Ghost ??? I mean a Ghost other than you in same room ..??? seems the economical crisis has hit the other world too .......


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

lol, call aaj tak or india tv


----------



## axxo (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess he might have said "Norton Ghost"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmm... I thought this thread was dead.... 'nyways, I have been rather HIGHLY insomniacish the past month or two. Sleep late, wake early.


----------



## ilugd (Nov 29, 2008)

oh ok, confusion cleared. No ghost. it was the missus.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 29, 2008)

pimpom said:


> But watch out for a crazy mod called goobimama. He shoots anyone who posts before midnight with an AK-47 that I gave him some time ago for that purpose.


_Him_? He was supposed to lock the thread during day and open it between 12:00AM and 10:00AM. But all he does is shoot at people with his pathetic aim and misses all the time.


----------



## pimpom (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi MHG, I've been absent from the forum for quite some time. Is goobi still regularly in this idiotic thread?


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2008)

nope


----------



## ilugd (Nov 30, 2008)

hello people. Night is young, lets have fun. I am working on some vba coding. What are you guys doing?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 30, 2008)

me on gTalk wid my frnd in Chandigarh, teaching him how to use Grab++ ...


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 30, 2008)

bad day .... slept for just 3 hours last morning i.e. 7AM to 10 AM,   and now waiting till 5 AM to go out station in a family wedding  ... i want to sleep but cant


----------



## ilugd (Nov 30, 2008)

rhitwick, hmmm.. sounds interesting. Checking it out.

is that the software for screen shots in OSX?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 30, 2008)

me trying to troubleshoot deluge-torrent. 1gb download barbaad ho gaya after dad hard reset system


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah Deluge has thhat problem of not verifying download, its buggy.
I use rtorrent  thats why. It's most effective and simplest thing one can try.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2008)

booze,smoke and the fuking headache.


----------



## sixstring (Dec 1, 2008)

*ny1 up der??????????? *


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2008)

Ayee gaa!


----------



## utsav (Dec 4, 2008)

Me reporting after many days . Oops i mean nights


----------



## ilugd (Dec 4, 2008)

Mike test 1... 2.... 3....
Ok, everything is working.

LET THE PARTY BEGIN!!!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 7, 2008)

Anyone up? I guess not. Tomorrow is a sunday. Did I say tomorrow? I meant today.


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2008)

hola ! I wish I could just fast forward into future for a space travel


----------



## ilugd (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah awake till now. Whats on with the world?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 7, 2008)

Space travel is already here my friend, you probably meant interstellar travel.


----------



## ilugd (Dec 7, 2008)

time travel *and* interstellar travel i guess


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2008)

something like Event Horizon.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 7, 2008)

That IS the next big frontier. 
But we may never cross it. 
Pity physics.


----------



## pimpom (Dec 10, 2008)

Leave a message for your grandson in your will. They may have invented a time travel machine in his time. Ask him to travel back in time to 2008 and take you back with him into the future - that is, into what is the future for us now, but will be the present for him. Time travel paradox.


----------



## slugger (Dec 10, 2008)

5 word post generated 165 comments

*that is not a request.*


----------



## rollcage (Dec 15, 2008)

helloooo... any other night crawler today.. 

I came back from heaven two days back .. went to Portblair, Andaman islands... man .. its gr8, awesome ...
honestly guyz .. 80% of the Discovery channel can be found on india alone... 

btw what I am doing right now is .. searching on net ..bcoz tomoro have to go to market to upgrade my PC, buy few stuff.. if any of you geeks online right now .. kindly help me on this thread ..
since i have less than 12hours to choose from.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey anyone up?
This thread has been inactive
Sorry for not playing on Urban Terror... but by the time I got home, you guys were probably sleeping or something
this is ten days after the prev. post


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2008)

Yup, I'm here....

The motherboard of my ancient computer died after all. 

Merry Christmas BTW.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, Merry Xmas people
*revver.com/video/118365/12-days-of-christmas/
that's my standard card to everyone this year


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas Guys ...........................


----------



## anispace (Dec 25, 2008)

merry christmas to all.... damn this gta4 isnt letting me sleep today.


----------



## confused (Dec 25, 2008)

is there no one else??


----------



## hellknight (Mar 14, 2009)

Reporting


----------



## pimpom (Mar 14, 2009)

Aha! A kindred soul at last. Every time I come back to the forum after being absent for a couple of months due to work pressure, I find that this thread died. Keep this nutty thread alive. 4:30 am here now.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 14, 2009)

5:07 AM here. A lot many things have changed since I last visited this thread. For the better! But I still am a willful periodic insomniac.


----------



## confused (Mar 14, 2009)

me too here...


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2009)

i wuz sleeping


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

Me cannot study in the night at all. I study maximum upto 11:00 clock in night. I prefer daylight studying.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2009)

Are, woh pregnant wala thread kaha gaya??


----------



## hellknight (Mar 15, 2009)

Reporting


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey, dat Pregnant thread is deleted...!!!!
....


----------



## pimpom (Mar 15, 2009)

My sleeping habits are well known over here. I had some customers come in at 10:30 PM tonight!! They wanted to come earlier but I wanted to watch the ManU vs. Liverpool match and told them to come after 8 pm.

I like ManU but I'm a Liverpool fan first. Man, did we thrash them! 4-1 on their home turf!


----------



## hellknight (Mar 15, 2009)

Reporting at 5 AM late night..


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 15, 2009)

Lol, didn't know this thread existed otherwise I would have surely marked my presence as well..


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2009)

^hey, this is *only* for insomniacs (means, u should only post here at night)


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2009)

^+1


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 15, 2009)

^ + infinity!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 15, 2009)

^ infinity+ infinity


----------



## Pathik (Mar 15, 2009)

naabs, don't adulterate this thread with day time posts.


----------



## pimpom (Mar 15, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> ^hey, this is *only* for insomniacs (means, u should only post here at night)


That's still not quite correct. You should NEVER post in this thread before midnight.

@Ecstasy: You are new to this thread, so you are pardoned this time. But if you ever post before midnight again, you will be hung upside down and you'll be tickled on the soles of your feet until you die from laughing.


----------



## curious guy (Mar 15, 2009)

pimpom said:


> That's still not quite correct. You should NEVER post in this thread before midnight.
> 
> @Ecstasy: You are new to this thread, so you are pardoned this time. But if you ever post before midnight again, you will be hung upside down and you'll be tickled on the soles of your feet until you die from laughing.



i love you're idea man *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0031.gif**www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0031.gif


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 15, 2009)

^^^^ +1*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/cool/cool0012.gif


----------



## Pathik (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello ladies.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 16, 2009)

go to sleep...everyone.....NOW...


----------



## pimpom (Mar 16, 2009)

Did anyone notice that I made my earlier post before midnight? In my zeal to enlighten Ecstasy about the rules of this thread, I failed to notice the time and violated the rule myself.

In penance for my transgression, I will pull my ears, walk around my computer table on my knees three times and chant "I will not post before midnight, I will not post before midnight ........."


----------



## hellknight (Mar 17, 2009)

Reporting.. and searching for a good mobo for AMD Phenom II.. Rounded off Jetway HA 07 Ultra.. i've a jetway and it supports extreme overclocking.. so i thought that better go for Jetway this time too.. suggestions are always welcome..


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 17, 2009)

Reporting early.
Guys plz, forgive my temptation, but I can't hold it anymore.

Got this PM, from someone (not taking names), he's very much influenced by my siggy 
"i'm new to this site..and i'm really not into technology..i just read your comment about the two rules..you must be very good.."

So, u c, having a GOOOOD siggy is very important. Go get ur one.




















@OP, dude, if u r reading, plz take lightly, as none has ever appraised me in such way


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2009)

lol@ rhitwick
My siggy is teh crap!


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 18, 2009)

so wats bout the siggy war going on here ????


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2009)

fur die lulz !


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 18, 2009)

Main bhi aa gaya!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeeeeeee, mera siggy sab se acha...


B?W, anyone playing Burnout here? How do u exit from the game, I couldn't find any exit option in game menu. Currently using Alt+F4. Will it affect in my game progress?


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2009)

^^pull out the main cord to PSU, sweet exit


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Yeeeeeee, mera siggy sab se acha...
> 
> 
> B?W, anyone playing Burnout here? How do u exit from the game, I couldn't find any exit option in game menu. Currently using Alt+F4. Will it affect in my game progress?




esc...then keep pressing f1 or f2..hopefully you will end up at the quit option..me too had a hard time getting to it..do not have the game now so can't tell the exact steps.


BTW,  Good Morning everybody.


----------



## pimpom (Mar 18, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^pull out the main cord to PSU, sweet exit


Spoken like a true insomniac.


----------



## utsav (Mar 18, 2009)

Reporting...

Nokia internet radio rocks


----------



## pimpom (Mar 25, 2009)

!!!WAKE UP CALL!!!

Get up, you sleepyheads!

Where's Goobi these days, anyway?


----------



## yippee (Mar 28, 2009)

*gallery.photo.net/photo/6251065-lg.jpg


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 28, 2009)

.............................


----------



## sankalpkulkarni (Mar 28, 2009)

One more
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
one more to the club


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2009)

sankalpkulkarni said:


> One more
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> one more to the club


So, as per ur dictionary, people who are awake at 9 O'clock in the morning are Insomniac...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 28, 2009)

sankalpkulkarni said:


> One more
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> one more to the club



*tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:czeEzDjJsvx8zM:*members.aol.com/rbrown6172/sleeping%2520smiley.gif                     *planetsmilies.net/tired-sleeping-smiley-17395.gif

Abey Jaago bhai subhe hogayi...........*planetsmilies.net/tired-sleeping-smiley-4642.gif


----------



## pimpom (Mar 29, 2009)

sankalpkulkarni & Rohit: This is an exclusive club and you cannot just barge in. If you want to join, you have to go through the initiation rite -

Stand on your head and stay in that position until the blood rushes to your head, wiggle your ears and chant 20 times "I want to be an insomniac, I want to be an insomniac............"


----------



## mrintech (Mar 29, 2009)

*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y280/slur_p2003/wazzap.jpg


----------



## yippee (Mar 30, 2009)

*i42.tinypic.com/24y33bm.jpg

i was away yesterday not able to respond


----------



## pimpom (Mar 31, 2009)

My %*$!@#!! BSNL broadband has been down again since this afternoon. Aarrrrgh!!

Lucky I've kept my dial-up account alive for emergencies. But TDF is unbelievably slow on dial-up.

They fouled up at the dial-up server some time last year and I haven't even been able to check my account to see how much of my prepaid 100 hours I have left. At least I can go online. Maybe they messed up so bad that I may be able to use my account forever. 

Finished my work some time ago. Nothing good on TV. Nothing to do but go to bed early (2:17 am). G'night, all.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 31, 2009)

*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y280/slur_p2003/wazzap.jpg


----------



## the bot (Apr 2, 2009)

*www.joe-ks.com/archives_jan2004/WakeUp.jpg

*wake up nerds !!!*


----------



## pimpom (Apr 2, 2009)

4:06 am. The cocks are crowing in the neighbour's yard. Time to go to bed. G'night to whoever's still awake.


----------



## the bot (Apr 2, 2009)

Good night


----------



## pimpom (Apr 4, 2009)

***!! WAKE UUUUUPP !!***

You've fallen asleep on your keyboard and your computer is posting gibberish in the forum!!!


----------



## mrintech (Apr 4, 2009)

*i7.photobucket.com/albums/y280/slur_p2003/wazzap.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes Sir!!!


----------



## yippee (Apr 4, 2009)

*www.halolz.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/left4dead-hallo-thar.jpg

*¿uʍop ǝpısdn sʇsod ɹnoʎ llɐ sı ʎɥʍ*


----------



## krates (Apr 4, 2009)

wooooooooot exams over now me to will becom insomniac


----------



## hellknight (Apr 4, 2009)

reporting and confused whether to go for 4850 or 9800 GT..actually i encode a lot of videos.. so please guys give your advice too


----------



## pimpom (Apr 4, 2009)

yippee said:


> *www.halolz.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/left4dead-hallo-thar.jpg
> 
> *¿uʍop ǝpısdn sʇsod ɹnoʎ llɐ sı ʎɥʍ*


˙dn-sɯoʇʇoq pǝpuɐl puɐ uʍop llǝɟ pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ ǝsnɐɔǝq


----------



## mrintech (Apr 4, 2009)

pimpom said:


> ˙dn-sɯoʇʇoq pǝpuɐl puɐ uʍop llǝɟ pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ ǝsnɐɔǝq


/ɯoɔ.buıddı1ɟʇxǝʇ.ʍʍʍ//:dʇʇɥ :ǝɹǝɥ ǝuop ǝq uɐɔ puɐ buıddı1ɟ ʇxǝʇ sɐ uʍouʞ sı sıɥʇ


----------



## yippee (Apr 4, 2009)

pimpom said:


> ˙dn-sɯoʇʇoq pǝpuɐl puɐ uʍop llǝɟ pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ ǝsnɐɔǝq



 ƃɯoz


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

zOMG, my vaibhavtek thread collection is growing big & big.......


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm off......
Kal phir milte hai........
Have fun.......


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 4, 2009)

I had to stand on my head to read all those upside- down posts.... Now it hurts....


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ come on yahoo...!!!


----------



## pimpom (Apr 4, 2009)

beta testing said:


> I had to stand on my head to read all those upside- down posts.... Now it hurts....


It's supposed to get more blood flowing into your head and increase your IQ.


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 4, 2009)

some one doing RAMDEV here ????


----------



## yippee (Apr 4, 2009)

what is that?


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

Playing Contra. 8)


----------



## yippee (Apr 4, 2009)

ico said:


> Playing Contra. 8)



im just here watching some movies,tried to read something but im too lazy today.....


----------



## pimpom (Apr 5, 2009)

With the forum being down so often these days, activity has slowed to a crawl. Members don't bother to come online, few new posts...............

Oh well, I think I'll take a nice warm bath. Still quite cool here. It's 1:30 am and the thermometer in my sitting room reads 22 deg. Was around 26 this afternoon.


----------



## yippee (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi noobs, what ya doin?..


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 5, 2009)

reporting ..

MBBS 2nd semester exam coming, 3 days. will I pass? I think not. This **** is crazy!
Phat books, notes, ppt slides, pictures, flowcharts.. what not?

I hate when I am 'forced' to be insomniac.


----------



## pimpom (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Ecs, is it called New Mumbai these days?


----------



## yippee (Apr 5, 2009)

Good luck for the exams


----------



## pimpom (Apr 5, 2009)

Maybe he'll find a cure for insomnia after he qualifies as a doctor.


----------



## yippee (Apr 5, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 5, 2009)

Watching X-Men Origins-Wolverine


----------



## goobimama (Apr 5, 2009)

This is like a Forum-Twitter hybrid!

/apologies for posting outside the time limits.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
This is like a Forum-Twitter hybrid!

/apologies for posting outside the time limits.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 6, 2009)

*i43.tinypic.com/21n2yir.jpg


----------



## pimpom (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi goobi, haven't seen you in this thread for a long time.

Maybe I should come hunting you for posting before midnight. I still have a US .30 caliber M-1 carbine with me.


----------



## yippee (Apr 7, 2009)

i can't think of any rifle older than the M1 grand 

where do you buy it from? a museum


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 7, 2009)

@mrintech : Cool gif man!!!!!


----------



## pimpom (Apr 7, 2009)

yippee said:


> i can't think of any rifle older than the M1 grand
> 
> where do you buy it from? a museum


No, this isn't the M1 Garand. It's an M-1 carbine (carbine = short rifle), a completely different rifle. The bullet looks like a pistol's but much longer and more powerful.

The M-1 carbine was designed in a hurry during WWII because officers, tank crew, second-line troops, paratroopers, etc needed a small light weapon. It turned out to be much better than expected and was widely used even by front-line soldiers.

It's small, short and light, and can be easily held and fired with one hand, but it packs a powerful punch with an effective range of about 300-350 metres.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2009)

'Teh insomniac hast reported"
Just pirating another game.


----------



## yippee (Apr 7, 2009)

aah...i see i didn't know about the M1 carbine

thanks
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Sunny1211993 said:


> 'Teh insomniac hast reported"
> Just pirating another game.


 me too i haven't played bio shock yet and im almost done downloading it


----------



## pimpom (Apr 7, 2009)

yippee said:


> aah...i see i didn't know about the M1 carbine
> 
> thanks


People often confuse the two because the names are so similar. Here's a picture of the carbine.
*img231.imageshack.us/img231/1905/uscarbinecal30m1on2.gif
BTW, that comment about hunting goobimama with my M1 is an old joke between him and me. It's about shooting members who post in this thread before midnight.


----------



## yippee (Apr 7, 2009)

pimpom said:


> BTW, that comment about hunting goobimama with my M1 is an old joke between him and me. It's about shooting members who post in this thread before midnight.


lol


----------



## yippee (Apr 12, 2009)

pimpom said:


> ***!! WAKE UUUUUPP !!***
> 
> You've fallen asleep on your keyboard and your computer is posting gibberish in the forum!!!


*www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/theoffice/images/yourgallery/nightshift.jpg


----------



## mrintech (Apr 12, 2009)

*i40.tinypic.com/11wfvaa.gif


----------



## yippee (Apr 12, 2009)

that's a nice avatar you got there


----------



## mrintech (Apr 12, 2009)

yippee said:


> that's a nice avatar you got there


Yeah! the Person in that Avatar is *Wise Young Hen*  : *www.google.co.in/search?q="wise+young+hen"&hl=en&filter=0


----------



## ilugd (Apr 12, 2009)

mmm....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hmmm... where am i?


----------



## yippee (Apr 12, 2009)

ilugd said:


> mmm....
> hmmm... where am i?


*mine.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/OHaiThereSM128415201581365000.jpg


----------



## ilugd (Apr 12, 2009)

eeegawd! me hateth kats!


----------



## yippee (Apr 12, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Yeah! the Person in that Avatar is *Wise Young Hen*  : *www.google.co.in/search?q="wise+young+hen"&hl=en&filter=0


i hate google bots for that reason they seem to collect all data about us 


ilugd said:


> eeegawd! me hateth kats!


*1.bp.blogspot.com/_iZAM9cP5Czc/SE58Fs3ipCI/AAAAAAAAAao/_YEWCfh9yVg/s400/angry%2Bcat.jpg


----------



## ilugd (Apr 12, 2009)

ahem. that woke me up.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2009)

hahahaha niaaaaa


----------



## yippee (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## pimpom (Apr 13, 2009)

Ho-hum. Heavy day tomorrow. Have to go to bed soon.


----------



## yippee (Apr 13, 2009)

pimpom said:


> Ho-hum. Heavy day tomorrow. Have to go to bed soon.


Good Night


----------



## hellknight (Apr 13, 2009)

reporting.. and watching Shooter.. awesome movie..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 13, 2009)

Me awake tonight.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

WTH ? Nobody here to help my revival of my old Insomniac days ?


----------



## pimpom (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi MHG, have you mustered up the energy to visit M.G.Road yet?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, I had to go there to write IIT-JEE Examination 
The road looks DEAD these days. A sin I tell you. It was the most happening place in bangalore once.


----------



## pimpom (Apr 15, 2009)

I haven't been to Bangalore yet, though I've visited a few other places in the south.

Bangaloreans seem to be very proud of the climate. Where I live, the long-term average is about 1 degree cooler than in Bangalore.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

Bangalore climate sucks actually. Its changed completely and gone from 17 several years back in summer to atleast 27 these days.


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 15, 2009)

Twitter is my 'insomniac' thread anyways..


----------



## pimpom (Apr 17, 2009)

Going to the polling station today made me wonder what proportion of TDF members are of voting age, and also how many cast their vote today.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 17, 2009)

lolullamas dont sleep! Well back to reality. Yes my vote has been cast.


----------



## pimpom (Apr 22, 2009)

Going to the toilet right now......

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/4602/going.gif


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 22, 2009)

Installing SQL Server 2008 right now on my laptop, after that, Visual Studio 2008 and its SP1 so a long night ahead of me.


----------



## pimpom (Apr 22, 2009)

Coming back........

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/2677/coming.gif


----------



## mrintech (Apr 22, 2009)

1/2 Hour in Toilet


----------



## pimpom (Apr 22, 2009)

It was an interesting book.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 22, 2009)

Reporting... watching Prison Break.. season 1.. awesome!!


----------



## pimpom (Apr 24, 2009)

My my! Is it tomorrow already?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## yippee (Apr 24, 2009)

*www.ics.uci.edu/%7Epazzani/SleepyCat.jpg
im going to sleep....
good night everyone


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2009)

^^hey, thats my laptop !!!


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone there for some late night UrT gaming 

*/connect  59.94.99.159* in the game console (after 2am)

Or

Download the game from here: *www.mininova.org/tor/1060264 (700 MB)


----------



## pimpom (Apr 25, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^hey, thats my laptop !!!


Too late. My dog chased the cat and broke your laptop.


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 25, 2009)

me goto sleep at 7 am in morning then goto to college at 9 after waking  at 8.30


----------



## pimpom (Apr 25, 2009)

You sleep 1 1/2 hrs each day?


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 25, 2009)

I've had this terrible habit of disturbing my sleep cycle every now and then. 

Its really really bad for your health. Yep, staying up late at night is bad. You should go early to bed and get up early. 
Now I maybe sounding like moms but recently I realized how true it was! Read half-a-dozen eBooks about sleep and its associations. Am finally enlightened, but still the habit isnt wading off. 

The other problem is, I get access to web during night (only) so..


----------



## prakash.gourav (Apr 25, 2009)

why sleep at night whrn you can sleep in class...


----------



## pimpom (Apr 26, 2009)

As long as you don't sleep at the dinner table.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> I've had this terrible habit of disturbing my sleep cycle every now and then.
> 
> Its really really bad for your health. Yep, staying up late at night is bad. You should go early to bed and get up early.
> Now I maybe sounding like moms but recently I realized how true it was! Read half-a-dozen eBooks about sleep and its associations. Am finally enlightened, but still the habit isnt wading off.
> ...


Oye, IronMan, I've got something for u (may be for everyone who feels guilt of being branded Insomniac!)
Night Owls Cleverer

Source Times OF India (Mumbai edition, 25th April,2009)


----------



## pimpom (Apr 27, 2009)

Couldn't resist making one last post here before I sign off. Have to go to bed early since I'm leaving on a trip tomorrow (see the thread "Going away for some time").

Maybe, without internet access, I'll be able to refrain from being an insomniac at least for the next week or so.

Keep this idiotic thread alive in my absence, will you?


----------



## yippee (Apr 27, 2009)

why not im mostly awake during night hours


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2009)

My eyes r heavy but i cant sleep


----------



## yippee (May 3, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^hey, thats my laptop !!!


can i sleep on your laptop again?


----------



## ilugd (May 3, 2009)

darn, this thread is still alive. I forgot all about it.


----------



## mrintech (May 3, 2009)

ilugd said:


> darn, this thread is still alive. I forgot all about it.


You still alive?


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2009)

yippee said:


> can i sleep on your laptop again?


No. Go to your bed instead.


----------



## goobimama (May 3, 2009)

Still alive…


----------



## goobimama (May 3, 2009)

Still alive…


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 3, 2009)

Comfortably Numb....


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 4, 2009)

i dont know what to do know but i am not feeling sleepy. tell me what to do?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 4, 2009)

mwahahahahaha


----------



## IronManForever (May 5, 2009)

Yawn. Another late night. Its get regular these days.

Are any of you insomniacs bound by daytime work? I mean, I am.. but I risk missing classes. What about you? 
----

I must say I am getting addicted to twitter. More so when my followers jumped from ~80 to ~180 overnight!
Ashton Kutcher, here I come! Muhuhahaha


----------



## pimpom (May 7, 2009)

Well, I'm lucky to be my own boss and the kind of work I do doesn't require fixed working hours, so I generally go to bed at 2-5 am and get up at 10-12. The negative side is that such freedom can lead to lack of self discipline if one is not careful.


----------



## mrintech (May 7, 2009)

pimpom said:


> Well, I'm lucky to be my own boss and the kind of work I do doesn't require fixed working hours, so I generally go to bed at 2-5 am and get up at 10-12. The negative side is that such freedom can lead to lack of self discipline if one is not careful.


Are you a Doctor???


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2009)

pimpom said:


> Well, I'm lucky to be my own boss and the kind of work I do doesn't require fixed working hours, so I generally go to bed at 2-5 am and get up at 10-12. The negative side is that such freedom can lead to lack of self discipline if one is not careful.


cool job


----------



## harryneopotter (May 7, 2009)

no ... he is in online trading .... ever heard of Lynx-india.com ??


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 7, 2009)

Reporting In! Pimpom is from Lynx-India, I thought that was Pompy, Amarbir's nick name.


----------



## pimpom (May 7, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> no ... he is in online trading .... ever heard of Lynx-india.com ??


Huh?? Come on, Harry and Plasma; what ever gave you the idea that I own or have any connection with that company? I can assure you that I don't. In fact, they're based in Chandigarh and I live 2000 km away from there.

@ichi: Thanks. But like everything else, it has its upsides and downsides.

@mrintech: No, I'm not a doctor, although I've often worked closely with hospitals and I have a deep interest in medical science. I'm in electronics and computers. I suppose I could have got rich years ago if I'd channelled all my efforts in that direction, but money isn't everything. I'm content to work at my own pace as long as I can provide my family with a comfortable (if not luxurious) lifestyle. And I can make my skills more widely useful this way.


----------



## harryneopotter (May 7, 2009)

oops ... my bad .., ... sorry ...

but please ... do tell me wat u do for a living ... seems like a good option for me  .... m serious dude...do reply ..


----------



## IronManForever (May 7, 2009)

@pimpom.
Good, but since you sound a bit aged than me (us?).. I think you should re-work your sleep cycles. One small research on the internet will testify the ill effects of disturbing one's Circadian Rhythm. Its really bad. 

Despite knowing that, I myself cant get right because I get to use Internet during the night only, fu(king it up.


----------



## pimpom (May 8, 2009)

IronMan, you're right on two counts: 1) I'm one of the older forum members; 2) It would be better if I changed my sleeping habits. But at least it's not as bad as regularly going to bed at, say 3:00 am and getting up again at 7:00 am.

@harryneopotter: What I do and how I started cannot be easily described in a few words and it may sound conceited to others if I talk at length about myself. But since you seem to really want to know, here's some indication of how I spend my time.

I used to do repairs of electronic products from TVs to X-ray machines to industrial machines, but have largely stopped repairing work except for vital machines whose owners have no other option.

Designing acoustic control of halls and churches; also design and installation of sound systems.

Custom designing and building of electronic gadgets.

Informally acting as a consultant to hospitals, govt departments, cable TV, etc (Don't want to be bound by a formal contract).

Long-time member of the state vocational council. We work out vocational courses for students of +2 and provide equipment to selected schools. I'm usually asked to head a team of experts and we specify the necessary hardware and software and choose suppliers from submitted tenders.

Assembling and repairing computers on request (no shop).

Sometimes they ask me to sit in as an expert at the state Public Service Commission to interview govt job applicants.

Sometimes I give 6-month training courses in applied electronics. The students are often a mixed bunch of high school dropouts and engineering graduates.

That's mainly it in short form. Hope no one thinks I was trying to blow my own trumpet.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 10, 2009)

Yawn ..... Watching 24 season 6 .. This was the worst season yet ..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 10, 2009)

_You're cursed Jack .. Everything you touch one way or another turns up dead .. _
^^
Hahhahaaa .. That is so true ..


----------



## ilugd (May 10, 2009)

Hey there people. Anyone still alive?


----------



## krates (May 10, 2009)

what's the time :O


----------



## ilugd (May 10, 2009)

look in the system tray you dummy.


----------



## krates (May 10, 2009)

^^^ i am on mobile


----------



## ilugd (May 10, 2009)

mobiles have clocks in them (dummy)^2


----------



## IronManForever (May 11, 2009)

@pimpom That was interesting. So you dont really work anywhere formally? If it is, I kinda like that. And about that 3:00 AM to 7:00 AM thing, you were talking about me right? 
-------------------------

In other news, we had a kinda riot like thing in college. The problem hasnt yet been resolved. 

Actually we (1st year MBBS) were organising this year's new year cultural program, albeit 25 days late than actual Nepalese new year. I was to play guitar in a couple of songs and sing one song myself. 

*Yesterday Evening*

The program proceded fine enough, until some seniors (drunk) land up harassing us backstage. They teased girls too. One of the girls' called her boyfriend who happens to be a Don kinda guy among our batchmates. One of the seniors punched him. Of course, he had to return the 'favor' and things got nasty. They were separated though. 

Later, other 4th year seniors arrived, foul mouthed us and bullied us. We got aggressive too, though later we thought the better of it. We organised a group to talk to those seniors involved and get things settled. There were 50-60 1st students from various faculties. 

When we went to talk to them, after a long wait we saw them coming. They were foul mouthing and shouting at us from a distance. There werent many of them, but they were aggressive from the start. They tried to push us, slap us, there were many of us though. Things got violent. Bad.

We some some more coming, shouting at us "You wanna hit my friends, %@^($ !! " They had tubelights, steel rods at hand. Chaos. People started running. 
They werent too many, but we didnt know if more were coming. We HAD to run! 

I got a shot on my back. Wonder what it was, wasnt painful wither but enough to confuse me for a moment and make me trip over a bike in front of me. A lot of other guys fell over too. I got the nail off my big toe. It was bleeding, my slippers had snapped. Still I ran, ran and ran, till they were too far. 

It was apparent that there werent too many of them. 

Later, when we were back at our hostels, I thought of calling the police. I borrowed my friends' mobile and dialed, but the network was down. 

While I was trying, I thought of smoking. Before I could even light my cigarette, I heard people running and shouting. I was sure these guys had come down to hunt us. I dragged myself to a safe corner. One friend followed. 

We had been living in the campus premises for years, we knew every nook and corner like no-one else. We could see those ba$tards with heavy steel rods, dragging them on the road, shouting "Stay together! They're dead today!" .. 

2-3 minutes later a second group walked the same road. Was really big, I heard my friends' voices. I judged, this should be our group. We went out, introduced ourselves as it was dark. They were all dangerously armed. Cut tubelights, window panes, pointed bamboos, tree branches, curtain rods, what not? We were given Bamboo sticks too. 

We searched them for a while, they were'nt anywhere to be found. A lot of friends were missing, we wondered what had happened. My roommate was missing. 

Security guards came to confront us. They were just there to make us quiet, they gave a damn about 'our' security. 

We discussed matters, threw our arms and went back to hostel. We talked for a while. My roommate was back. Slept at 5:00 AM. 

*Today*

When I woke up, I could hear people shouting and running. 4th year students, damn!  Looked at the watch, already 2:00 PM. Damn again! I should have gone home in the morning itself, but then who would have expected them to come out this way in broad daylight? 

I pushed the bed to the door. But my roommate came, I had to open. Then few 4th year guys came up, shouted.. but some of them know me and my roommate well enough. They told us to stay in our rooms. Others' were taken and beat, some very badly. 

I saw the chance, and after a period of silence, took my valuables and left for home. My dad's a professor there and we stay at hospital quarters. Luckily no-one was out. We had administration and police there at hostel. 

For now, my friends are safe and under security protection,  though uncomfortable in some other hostel without proper fooding and bedding. No pointers as to when classes will be resumed and things restored back to normal. 

_And I have never had to run for my life and been so aggressive. At least not at same time._


----------



## krates (May 11, 2009)

ilugd said:


> mobiles have clocks in them (dummy)^2



nah i have set wrong time in them so they don't irritate me 

going to sleep now


----------



## hellknight (May 11, 2009)

Reporting and finding a way to sync iPod Touch with Linux.. if any of you guys have any ideas.. you're most welcome..


----------



## din (May 12, 2009)

Was going through this thread - after a long time !

@IronManForever - All ok now ? Which college it is ?

Where is Goobi ? ?


----------



## pimpom (May 12, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> @pimpom That was interesting. So you dont really work anywhere formally? If it is, I kinda like that.


I work quite hard at home with just one assistant, sometimes two. I like variety and innovation, and don't like to be tied down to the same grinding routine day after day. But make no mistake, it has disadvantages too. No colleague to take or share responsibility. As they say, the buck stops here. No boss to grant me paid leave........



> And about that 3:00 AM to 7:00 AM thing, you were talking about me right?


Not just you really. I meant everyone who regularly stays up late but has to get up early again. You may not notice the effects immediately, especially when you're young, but the effects accumulate over time. It's bad for the mind as well as for the body.



> In other news, we had a kinda riot like thing in college. The problem hasnt yet been resolved.
> ............<snipped................


Sorry to hear about the problem. Medical colleges seem to have the worst disciplinary problems in India. Hope it gets sorted out soon.


----------



## IronManForever (May 12, 2009)

din said:
			
		

> @IronManForever - All ok now ? Which college it is ?


Our friends are safe, but the problem persists. We are accompanied by security. 
Some guys are asking to take back the compain made to the administration, to end all this. But others are firm not to. 

Basically 4th yr guys dont meet us and we dont meet 'em. Else, who knows what happens?

College: BP Koirala Institute of Health Sciences, Dharan, Nepal. 



			
				pimpom said:
			
		

> Not just you really. I meant everyone who regularly stays up late but has to get up early again. You may not notice the effects immediately, especially when you're young, but the effects accumulate over time. It's bad for the mind as well as for the body.


Agree. 



			
				pimpom said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the problem. Medical colleges seem to have the worst disciplinary problems in India. Hope it gets sorted out soon.


India and elsewhere. This was the first time such a thing happened. 

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## pimpom (May 12, 2009)

As I said earlier, I'm deeply interested in the medical profession. Sometimes I wish I'd gone into it. Some of my relatives won't follow a doctor's prescription until I've approved it 

A long time ago, during the only time I ever worked under someone else, I helped make a new type of artificial cardiac pacemaker that could be powered from outside the patient's body using cheap ordinary batteries. We also produced a digital patient monitoring system. That was long before such things became commonplace. I was only a technician helping my boss, but he let me contribute some of my design ideas. I was 19.


----------



## IronManForever (May 23, 2009)

^ Wow, even the thought of it radiates awesomeness. I'm more into non-clinical stuff though. 
Bio-informatics? genetic engineering? Extreme environment medicine? Criminal psychology? Think about the possibilities.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 14, 2009)

What? No more insomniacs in TDF?

Where are ilugd, IMF and all the others?

Just resusticating this nutty thread just for the heck of it


----------



## rollcage (Jul 14, 2009)

arey bhai chinta mat kar.. main hoon. (dont worry buddy, i am here) hehe

Infact lot of us are.. just that sometimes we get busy . we dont get time to login to reply. or even come to read. but we always are awake at this time of the night. now a days i am getting busy so much that i dont get time to login. other days i used to read daily.. i wish that day comes back in weeks time or so.

i am Insomniacs and will always be  .. god..  so Hi to you all.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 14, 2009)

Glad you translated that first sentence. I know only a few words in Hindi. I could recognize arey, bhai, mat kar and, with some uncertainty, main. But wasn't familiar with chinta and hoon. So chinta means 'worry' and hoon means 'here', eh?

At first, when I saw the 'mat kar' part, I thought you were ticking me off for bumping up an old thread!!


----------



## confused (Jul 14, 2009)

^^lol, if u dont mind me asking, which place are you from??


----------



## pimpom (Jul 14, 2009)

confused said:


> ^^lol, if u dont mind me asking, which place are you from??


Oh, I don't mind your asking at all, but I regret to say that, for reasons of national security, _that_ fact must remain one of the great mysteries of the universe.....


----------



## rollcage (Jul 14, 2009)

haha.. glad you loved the humor part..

yes .. Chinta mean worry.. 

and

dude.. i also want to know.. where are you from and more importantly, what exactly you do and your work area. since you are an oldie here like me.. I like to know.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 15, 2009)

If you really want to know, read higher up on this page and on the previous page where I gave some indication of the way I work. Those were in reply to other members' questions. To keep talking about myself will be boring for others and make me sound like an egotist.


----------



## din (Jul 15, 2009)

Checking this thread after a long time. So insomniacs are there


----------



## hellknight (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah they are.. what's up sirji??


----------



## din (Jul 15, 2009)

@pimpom

Wanted to ask you the same question but saw your answer and checked the 'previous' page. WOW, thats cool.

@hellknight

Was testing an external TV tunor +LCD thing. I could manage it even at this age !! Me = smart 

Will go to sleep soon.


----------



## fieldgunner (Jul 15, 2009)

Mornin' Folks!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 15, 2009)

Aa gaya aa gaya, dekho main aa gaya!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, gotta go somewhere tomorrow. So, school ki chutti! I'm an insomniac tonight


----------



## xavier666 (Jul 15, 2009)

Rudick said:


> ...coz in daytime its just too damn disturbing and noisy...



I agree with you. That is the only reason i prefer to study at night. But my pop says that he studied at morn with all that distractions. Said that it helps improve your concentration.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2009)

Gonna play Call Of Juarez for a while and then read some Harry Potter till I really feel like sleeping.


----------



## confused (Jul 15, 2009)

pimpom said:


> Oh, I don't mind your asking at all, but I regret to say that, for reasons of national security, _that_ fact must remain one of the great mysteries of the universe.....


2000kms from Chandigad ehh, A&N and N-E seem the only options considering u r not based in south India. but i dont see A&N being 1 degree cooler than Bangalore, so North East i suppose?!?!


----------



## pimpom (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry about breaking the rule not to post in this thread before midnight but.......

@confused: I got your message. Please check your PM. I gave my email address there. Let's continue personal discussions by email.


----------



## rollcage (Jul 16, 2009)

dude.. that was lightening, hon'ed to have you with us 
i asked being July04. so that ways oldie.




IronManForever said:


> re-work your sleep cycles. One small research on the internet will testify the ill effects of disturbing one's Circadian Rhythm. Its really bad.


 I know... I have been a victim. 





confused said:


> 2000kms from Chandigad ehh, A&N and N-E seem the only options considering u r not based in south India. but i dont see A&N being 1 degree cooler than Bangalore, so North East i suppose?!?!


hmm people have started scrutnising him. *Pimporn* you are getting popular.
and
I have been to A&N .. its beautiful place.  I was there in December.
Havelok is just awesome.. we have everything in india..
I wish tourism is better developed.

What i liked about port blair was.. there was better roads, clean roads and more autos than Delhi


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 16, 2009)

Reporting. Benchmarking my PC....nothing much.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 16, 2009)

rollcage said:


> dude.. that was lightening, hon'ed to have you with us
> i asked being July04. so that ways oldie.


Many of the older members have gone. Rather sad, but that's life. I was absent for nearly two years myself.


> *Pimporn* you are getting popular.


Hey, careful. You're the second member to show that you misread my username. It's pimpoM, not pimpoRN. I admit that the m can look like rn in this font. Some other members have probably made the same mistake but didn't show it. Pimpom was the name of my favourite dog, named after the lollipop that was popular some time ago.


> and I have been to A&N .. its beautiful place.  I was there in December.
> Havelok is just awesome.. we have everything in india..
> I wish tourism is better developed.
> 
> What i liked about port blair was.. there was better roads, clean roads and more autos than Delhi


Keep guessing (where I'm from) Maybe I'll give y'all a hint later.
I've never been to A&N. What's the climate like?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm back. Be very afraid.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 16, 2009)

Aha, our very own Pathik - father of this nutty thread. Bet you never thought it would last this long, eh?


----------



## rollcage (Jul 16, 2009)

pimpom said:


> Many of the older members have gone. Rather sad, but that's life. I was absent for nearly two years myself.


thats very sad indeed.. the guy who introduced me to this has a user name that can be as close to geekiness as it can be. his name here is <geek> .. ya lucky *******.. he is my friend.. but he is not into much, has become chartered accountant .. and now have gone from a geek to a non-techie these days. rather said indeed. 



> Hey, careful. You're the second member to show that you misread my username. It's pimpoM, not pimpoRN. I admit that the m can look like rn in this font. Some other members have probably made the same mistake but didn't show it. Pimpom was the name of my favourite dog, named after the lollipop that was popular some time ago.


my sincere apologies.. i am feeling sleepy today. too much work a office. this change of routine is big thing for me. ya.. i never slept early!  but now have to. 


> Keep guessing (where I'm from) Maybe I'll give y'all a hint later.
> I've never been to A&N. What's the climate like?


ohhhhhhhhhhhhh its gr8

you have to go there to see it.. and feel it yourself.

like Kerala is different, A&N is different. weather is good.. like Bangalore i think. few months are rainy that should be avoided. other months are dry and cool.

I say Havelok is better than Hawaii.. its so beautiful specially the Beach no.3.
foreigners go there .. indian are lazy idiots they dont know how to enjoy the beauty. if you go there.. stay there for atleast a week, take a resort close to beach.. and enjoy the stay. no-one guided us .. but i am sure i will go next time.. for sure... and that will be longer stay. 

do you know.. the main beach is no.1 in asia as in ranking.. water is so clear.. you can see through. I just wish it stays that way... away from pollution.

Portblair.. is far for mainland.. but doesnt feel like, its like any other metro everything is there.. but for the better. Its cleaner. . in every sense, there has been a change in infrastructure in last few years as well.

I liked it so much that I edited a bit of wiki.. to help people. I just remembered that now.. i think i can write more there now. 8)


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2009)

pimpom said:


> Aha, our very own Pathik - father of this nutty thread. Bet you never thought it would last this long, eh?



Nah didn't. It's almost an year old now.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 17, 2009)

Just finished watching 14th Season of "The Simpsons". Now going to sleep.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 17, 2009)

Just gotten up from sleeping. playing braid now.


----------



## angie (Jul 17, 2009)

pimpom said:


> Many of the older members have gone. Rather sad, but that's life. I was absent for nearly two years myself.




but many new will join like me...


----------



## angie (Jul 17, 2009)

hey me too playing braid.... which world you are on?


----------



## rollcage (Jul 19, 2009)

reporting... 


has anyone else gone to A&N islands?


----------



## pimpom (Jul 19, 2009)

Has anyone seen the movie "They Call Me Trinity" ? It's a western (cowboy) comedy starring Terence Hill and Bud Spencer.

I saw it in a theater a long time ago and I've just finished watching the video. I kept chuckling to myself.


----------



## awww (Aug 12, 2009)

anyone still awake out there?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2009)

Yo! Any insomniacs out there?


----------



## RaghuKL (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah I am in


----------



## pimpom (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey, it's 4:21 AM and I'm the only member logged in.

119 guests though. Must be people from other time zones. TDF must still be having quite a wide readership.


----------



## p_dude (Nov 15, 2009)

where did pimpom go?


----------



## pimpom (Jan 25, 2010)

p_dude said:


> where did pimpom go?


Yo, right here! I was gone from TDF for about 4 months because I was concentrating on some projects.

Nice to know that someone noticed my absence. I see that TDF has undergone some overhauling during my absence. It seems I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## azzu (Jan 26, 2010)

^ not a lot pimpom
it has got overhaul but before that it was just mess
now its gettin better
BTW ; do i qualify as Insomniac ?


----------



## pimpom (Jan 26, 2010)

azzu said:


> BTW ; do i qualify as Insomniac ?


Test yourself and decide if you meet the following qualifications:

1. You must be a little nutty
2. You must not get up early enough to see sunrise more than once a week
3. At least 10% of your posts in TDF must be made after midnight
4. At least occasionally, you must rush off to school/college/work on an empty stomach because you got up too late to have breakfast 
5. Finally, you must NEVER post in this thread before midnight


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2010)

Forum is dead.


----------



## pimpom (Jan 26, 2010)

So it seems. A pity, really. It's partly because the novelty has worn off, and there are alternative forums. But IMO the main reason is that it was allowed to run in a mess for too long due to mismanagement.


----------



## eggman (Jan 26, 2010)

Watched this film VIDEODROME and searching about it from last two hours!!
What a strange film!


----------



## hellknight (Jan 26, 2010)

no its not... i'm back


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm the only one online. Along with the guests.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 26, 2010)

I am the only one here online along with ico


----------



## pimpom (Jan 26, 2010)

Stop bragging, you two. I'm still here.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 26, 2010)

^ Not any more.. You are gone now. I am lonely now


----------



## pimpom (Jan 27, 2010)

What? No one awake? RISE AND SHINE, SLEEPYHEADS!!!!


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, I'm always awake during night. Studying and mostly over IRC.

*webchat.freenode.net

*Channel:* #krow


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 27, 2010)

^
Reporting sir!


----------



## pimpom (Jan 27, 2010)

All right, Private Sunny. Sit up straight. Don't slouch in you seat. Better yet, stand up and march - left, right, left, right, left, right.............


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 27, 2010)

Aye aye sir!


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2010)

The only user online.


----------



## eggman (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't get awake once I sleep!!! maybe I'm Outsomniac !!
lol


----------



## p_dude (Jan 27, 2010)

pimpom said:


> Yo, right here! I was gone from TDF for about 4 months because I was concentrating on some projects.
> 
> Nice to know that someone noticed my absence. I see that TDF has undergone some overhauling during my absence. It seems I have a lot of catching up to do.


nice to you see you're back again


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2010)

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/4548/page1jm.jpg


----------



## azzu (Feb 3, 2010)

hey ya !!-----------


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 3, 2010)

^^LoooooooL   nice work gagan ,that thread was classic


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 3, 2010)

ico said:


> *img42.imageshack.us/img42/4548/page1jm.jpg



Comic Life?


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2010)

^ obviously.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 3, 2010)

Wat r u guys doing here in day...???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 3, 2010)

@ico, You bought it or what?

@rhitwick, We are poor day dwellers..


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2010)

^ yes......


----------



## hellknight (Feb 4, 2010)

Namaste, Night People..


----------



## goobimama (Feb 4, 2010)

Who are you and what have you done with my lemonade?


----------



## hellknight (Feb 4, 2010)

hey hey... look who's back.. i think that i'm gonna miss my Smoking Apples' newsletter today..


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2010)

I kinda had a sleepless night today...
Installed KIS2010 and neither IE nor FF was able to connect to internet. I was fighting to fix it till 3.30A.M and then lost hope, was thinking about even formatting PC...

Then this morning, I again tried and fixed, why d a$$hole s/w can't remember my previous permission levels?
It even renamed all those setting labels for KIS2009......


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2010)

I still haven't slept.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 4, 2010)

Same here.. and now I'm going with my friend in his car to Manali.. thinking of sleeping in the car though...


----------



## slugger (Feb 6, 2010)

was *this* close to getting Windows Server 2003 R2 successfully installed on to my new rig off a flash drive - only 8 minutes remained to complete install when the process hung & later when I tries resuming re-install by restarting kept getting message saying some NTF5INF.CT file can't be found w/o which setup cant be completed 

Will try again tommorow night - some things need to get studied for college in a few hours :+(


----------



## hellknight (Feb 6, 2010)

Damn BSNL 512kbps connection.. compiling GNOME on FreeBSD since last 2hrs 30 minutes and it is still not done yet.. AMD Phenom II 720 BE needs to get some steroids I guess.. time to overclock..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 6, 2010)

getting Mass Effect 2, Playing Bioshock.


----------



## pimpom (Feb 15, 2010)

The newest post in this thread (before this one) is over a week old, yet it's still on the front page. A sad testimony to the decline of TDF.

Anyway, greetings, night owls.


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2010)

lolwut? I will be back soon...


----------



## din (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG, all members are here !!! Thats sooooo nice  Even Goobi !!


----------



## azzu (Feb 15, 2010)

waitin for midnight


----------



## pimpom (Feb 16, 2010)

Bong! Bong! Midnight at last.

Now THIS fellow is a real insomniac:

*img203.imageshack.us/img203/6022/owl13feb10.jpg

I shot this photo two nights ago. He was crying "Ook, ook". He sounded lonely and in need of a fellow insomniac for company. So I took my camera and a torchlight and went out looking for him in a tree near my home.

I asked him to smile but he didn't seem to be in the mood. So I just snapped him as he was.


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice pic.


----------



## pimpom (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like even the insomniacs are asleep. I think I'll just go to bed too.

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/2677/coming.gif


----------



## azzu (Feb 18, 2010)

hey ya!!


----------



## pimpom (Feb 18, 2010)

Yo! At least one fellow insomniac online.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## pimpom (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm listening to the old rock band "The Band" while running simulation of my electronics design in LT Spice.

A neighbour's dog is barking, but not loudly enough to be objectionable.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 18, 2010)

All insomniacs, try this: *www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/tmt/

Please play by the rules


----------



## pimpom (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey rhitwick, you're breaking the insomniacs' rule by posting in this thread before midnight.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 19, 2010)

@bbc test- My score: Recognition score: 100%
Temporal score: 83%

Oh, what does this make me?  Too bored, maybe!


----------



## Anorion (Feb 19, 2010)

sigh. bumping thread for no rhyme or reason. I think that's a violation of some rule.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2010)

C++ exam today.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 19, 2010)

^best of luck


----------



## hellknight (Feb 19, 2010)

Compiling GNOME on FreeBSD.. damn it is taking long...


----------



## azzu (Feb 20, 2010)

man this prince(hindi) songs are cool


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 20, 2010)

Today (or night) most probably the last time I'm browsing from my PC for this week.

MY PSU is dying, taking to doctor tomorrow. Pray for him. :sob:


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2010)

^ LOL, today is the lastday in the week


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 20, 2010)

abe next week...
it starts from today morning...means, I take it out of my cabby.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2010)

Got it.

BTW, what is the problem?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 24, 2010)

bumping thread. it's that time of the month again, and the entire digit team is hard at work right now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2010)

Phew. Just finished a thirty page report and got it mailed. Time to sleep now. Dunno why but I seem to work better at night...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 24, 2010)

Sleepless night... *sigh*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 24, 2010)

Sigh I get ill these days when I stay up late :/ Can't even watch European games


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 24, 2010)

its 5 o clock in the evening here  ! Time zones u see !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2010)

Can't get myself to sleep....


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2010)

I is in heaven now  Home sweet home. Away from the corporate world.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 3, 2010)

BUMP.

Where are all teh insomaniacs ?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 3, 2010)

i am right here as always but didnt saw this special thread for late night freaks


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2010)

wtf is wrong with me ? Lol...180+ ml and still nothing happened 
Anyway its a fine night and i dont feel like sleeping. Enjoyinf music and calmness.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2010)

@Kanjar, u r getting immune to 180mls, get ore than that, get a 750 

Stuck to "House MD", season 3 to be end today


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 6, 2010)

Knock Knock ^^


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2010)

hurr durr.....?.?....?.?.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 6, 2010)

^ and what was that?

@rhitwick, good days are ending then. Season 4 is a complete average show. But dunn worry... it will pickup towards the ending and season 5 will be like back in track.

BTW, watching Smallville Season 7, Episode 14.


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2010)

bumpty bumpty bump!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 5, 2010)

Bum Bama Bum Bam....
Download Nite !!!
Just need to wake up at 7:30 AM so that I can turn off my laptop at 8 AM and attend the driving classes at 8:30...
I seriously wish I saved up money faster... can't wait to get an external HDD to store all the GB's of awesomeness I've been collecting... sick of burning DVD's.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 8, 2010)

What's this ? Nobody awake this night ? This thread needs some LIFE people...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 8, 2010)

I was awake all night, and still am now. Will this post count?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 20, 2010)

Reporting..


----------



## max_demon (Jul 24, 2010)

Reporting ...  lol


----------



## pimpom (Jul 26, 2010)

I seldom have time to visit TDF these days. One project after another keeping me busy day and night for the past 10 months. I suppose that's a good thing.

Glad to see that some of you have been keeping this idiotic thread alive.


----------



## p_dude (Aug 15, 2010)

well well look whos here...
how was life pimpom?


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

bump!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

I am not getting sleep at all. Is there anything wrong with me?


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

you are in love.


----------



## daemonix (Nov 11, 2010)

well m not in love.. m plain simple bored  .. did try some photography early morn .. abhi waitn for the clock to hit 8..den prep for collg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 11, 2010)

I've been having trouble sleeping for the last couple of nights. Probably cause of my awkward study schedule. Count me in.


----------



## VioletGun (Feb 4, 2011)

I usually become most productive at night as well. But it is important to get your 7 hours of suggested sleep, especially before exams! It is unhealthy to regularly get less sleep than that, and does not help your brain to function properly. Do you at least get some rest during the day in your "timepass"?


----------



## pimpom (Feb 13, 2011)

p_dude said:


> well well look whos here...
> how was life pimpom?


You took almost a month to reply to my post. Now I'm taking nearly 6 months 

Life's been pretty good. Busy, busy, busy - but in an interesting way. I'm my own boss, working at something which is also a hobby. I have a lovely wife and wonderful children. What more could anyone ask for, eh?

This was one of my favourite threads. Glad to see it hasn't completely died during my long absence.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 13, 2011)

Never seen this thread. For last one and a half year I just couldn't get 6 hours of sleeping. Some nights I just slept for an hour or two max. Next morning I was getting tired and bizzared brain. Consulted doctor, found I have sinus, prescribed some medicines, now I am getting almost 7 hours of sleep


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2011)

Done with the GRE, so officially I will be reporting back to Gamerz thread with a barrage of games soon and a spankin new graphics card to burn the heat.



pimpom said:


> I have a lovely wife and wonderful children.



I want a lovely wife too, except for the children part


----------



## azzu (Mar 15, 2011)

Faun said:


> I want a lovely wife too, except for the children part


Want a GF ( lovely) though...

Not getting sleep these dayss...

---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------

looks like no one is awake ,


----------



## Goten (Mar 15, 2011)

I m...hehehehe...

Peace~~~!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Mar 15, 2011)

Just back from RLDC 2011...so I'm awake for now


----------



## R2K (Mar 15, 2011)

I will be joining you ppl by next month....lol...yeah..my vacation is coming up soon


----------



## Aerohawk (Mar 15, 2011)

I would not call myself an insomniac but rather call myself nocturnal. 









The sun is too bright.


----------



## Goten (Mar 15, 2011)

i m awake....hehe....insomnia is an overrated thing by geeks....I ask u to try not sleeping for 48hours...I m sure u wont be able to do that.

Peace~~~!


----------



## R2K (Apr 11, 2011)

i tried doing it ...but felt like **** the whole next day...
BTW what do u guys do staying awake all night?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 11, 2011)

What else? goofing around on internet.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 13, 2011)

5 movies in a row..  now off to sleep


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 1, 2011)

todays exam at 10am... Need to be awake...


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 1, 2011)

Heres another nocturnal being.

got vivas today


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

Arsenal 2-1 Dortmund (and post-match e-celebration) kept me up till 4.30. Called Vodafone guys at 4.30 am to solve sms problem. They said call after 6. So called and registered complaint. Sleeping now or trying to at least.

This is the first time I am posting here.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

I spend my nights at my Coaching. Study All Night. Come to home in morning.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2012)

. bump


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

Bump bole to? i see lot in TDF.
I usually read mangas at this time.

Was searching for good anime HD wallpapers, In 2hrs, found only one.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 2, 2012)

Bump on forums = reviving a forgotten thread back.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 2, 2012)

Any of you, when get bored at night, go out with your bike/car/cycle and roam around aimlessly?


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

One guy at the asylum said he does that.


----------



## ico (Sep 2, 2012)

Good thread bumped.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Bump on forums = reviving a forgotten thread back.


Thank you



arsenalfan001 said:


> Any of you, when get bored at night, go out with your bike/car/cycle and roam around aimlessly?


I think of going but this not allowed here. And in civil it's not safe


----------



## rider (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm an insomniac, I usually play games at night! or watch educational videos


----------



## Gollum (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a night job so expect me to be awake only in the night


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2012)

O...you have nice job man


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 4, 2012)

you know guys I was wondering if superman dubbed in Hindi then we should dub his name too throughout the movie wherever The word superman is used, and Hindi word would be, maha mard.


----------



## kool (Sep 4, 2012)

bhai, muje aaj kal bahut nind aane lagi hai kuch dino se..... DAY me bahut exercise karta hoon, and raat me HIMALAYA sleep tea PEE KAE SO JATA HOON.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 4, 2012)

rider said:


> I'm an insomniac, I usually play games at night! or watch educational videos



Educational Videos? Huh?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 4, 2012)

Krow said:


> One guy at the asylum said he does that.



Nice to know, thanks.



CyberKID said:


> Educational Videos? Huh?



Try to understand


----------



## Renny (Sep 4, 2012)

rider said:


> watch educational videos



Don't we all


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry Guys. I'm not an insomniac.
@ arsenalfan1: understood


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2012)

omg its morning already


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 5, 2012)

I am nocturnal by nature.


----------



## rider (Sep 6, 2012)

itna sannata kyu hai bhai!


----------



## dan4u (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello to all the Night owls.......


----------



## Anorion (Sep 6, 2012)

lol bas... sannata... well silence is golden


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> I am nocturnal by nature.



So am I.



dan4u said:


> Hello to all the Night owls.......


Look closely , There is a Cat around here too. 

Btw , are there Day owls too ??


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 6, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> So am I.
> Btw , are there Day owls too ??


Yup. I'm one of those .


----------



## koolent (Sep 6, 2012)

I would have been an owl if mom allowed me LOL. I am nocturnal by nature too  but who is ever gonna explain it all to mom :/.

Because I sleep in the night, a lot of energy in the daytime  .


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2012)

What exactly are day owls ??? tell us your special features ???  I am curious.


----------



## koolent (Sep 6, 2012)

The guys who are opposit of owls are day owls as owls sleep in the day while night owls sleep in the night so exatctly day owls are not owls as in owls but are still owls because being an owl is what this owly thread is all owling about !

Or

You can alternatively call humans as day owls


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2012)

koolent said:


> The guys who are opposit of owls are day owls as owls sleep in the day while night owls sleep in the night so exatctly day owls are not owls as in owls but are still owls because being an owl is what this owly thread is all owling about !
> 
> Or
> 
> You can alternatively call humans as day owls


You owled an owl. :*_*


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 6, 2012)

koolent said:


> The guys who are opposit of owls are day owls as owls sleep in the day while night owls sleep in the night so exatctly day owls are not owls as in owls but are still owls because being an owl is what this owly thread is all owling about !
> 
> Or
> 
> You can alternatively call humans as day owls


Awesome explanation! I was totally owled. 
Just a small correction though: Night owls sleep in the day (? or do they at all) while day owls work in the day and sleep in the night when the night owls get out of their owly nests with their owly ideas to post owly content on this owly forum.


----------



## koolent (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the correction .

I was totally owled while owling (like twitters tweet, owls owl  ) out the idea of owling that out so my mnd messed up at some places LOL.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 6, 2012)

This thread should be dead at day time but you guys are owling in day time here. wrang wrang bery wrang.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2012)

You forgot , he is a day ow , like he said.he owls during daytime.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 6, 2012)

This thread title itself calling all insomniac. So.... During day time on posting


----------



## dan4u (Sep 7, 2012)

hellooooooooooooo maniacs.....


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2012)

oh well guess its a lonely few hours ahead


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2012)

lets make it offtopic discussion thread because I can't find a thread to post some random things I come across in internet.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2012)

^you need to listen to it only in the night, din me kaha patience rehta hai 
wanted to put that in preemptively actually


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Open this if you have nothing better to do.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 8, 2012)

Was playing FIFA for 3 hrs. Should sleep. After one month of bad sleeping schedule I am going to suffer in college days


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 8, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Open this if you have nothing better to do.



Awesome!! Thank you for the link, it was fun.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 8, 2012)

Found my one and only phone , dead yesterday , spent entire nght w/o a phone and internet.

Wasn't able to sleep entire night due to the shock.   :!


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Anorion (Sep 8, 2012)

oh man Rishi. hope that thing gets sorted 
was gonna post another song... _in the night, no control_... today, just saw the video again and remember being traumatized by it... so gonna let it slide


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2012)

Moses Garza III


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2012)

I had (again) PMed ico to open "Offtopic" thread...seems a sequel is inevitable.


----------



## Krow (Sep 9, 2012)

Lol, it seems we'll have to lock another thread.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 22, 2012)

In hostel i was sleeping early to wake up early. Now I am back at home and still awake.Tangled in Linux. this is my first time.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 22, 2012)

^LOLxx BTW My Physics Exams tomm..


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 31, 2012)

For the insomniacs: Google Gravity


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2012)

someone should make a 40 minute set of ambient urban sounds at night


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 6, 2012)

RainyMood.com: Rain makes everything better.

?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2013)

^that's some kind of pre-congition. hadnt read reply, dug up this thread to post that it just drizzled. this is feb, in Thane... really strange
bbut nope, that site is really cool thinking something more on the lines of crickets, loads of trucks rumbling on roads, mixed with muffled construction sounds (hammers, drilling and clanks), the sound of distant traffic, like first far away rickshaw, then the throbbing sound of a bus engine, then sound of plane passing overhead, then sound of rubber passing swiftly over concrete, something with a silent engine. some of these sounds are extremely low frequency and I doubt they can be replicated on a sound system... then maybe one loud bike with a modified silencer.. interspersed with sirens, horns and alarms, some positional, some doppler


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone who uses Binural waves/Beats ?? Feels effective ??


----------



## snap (Jul 15, 2013)

bump


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2013)

:lolcat:


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jul 16, 2013)

Slumberrr parrtyyyy!!!!




axes2t2 said:


> RainyMood.com: Rain makes everything better.
> 
> ?



That is awesome! Falling rain is one of the most soothing sounds, at least for me.
I should probably get a long sound file of rainfall and listen to it while programming or designing code.


----------



## snap (Jul 20, 2013)

*www.aaanything.net/wp-content/gallery/some-famous-quotes/thumbs/thumbs_some_people_cant_sleep_because_they_have_insomnia_i_cant_sleep_because_i_have_internet.jpg


----------



## theterminator (Aug 12, 2013)

Internet/Computer/Games Addiction has made days boring. Main reason being the silence . During daytime, noise is coming from everywhere whereas its pin drop silence during night. Amazing feeling! .


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2015)

Is anybody out there?


----------



## snap (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## seamon (Oct 31, 2015)

Okay...


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2015)

lol, go to sleep or else Gabbar will come and catch you


----------



## seamon (Oct 31, 2015)

7 pm


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2015)

miao!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Ed_Kxyqgp1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------

